# Official 2/13 Raw Discussion Thread



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

HBK to sweet chin music Taker...


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Shawn Michaels to pursuade Triple H to put his career on the line against The Deadman in a Last Man Standing Match or HIAC. I don't care which stipulation both would work great.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Shawn Michaels as special guest referee at Wrestlemania?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm kind of excited for tonight's RAW.

But I woke up so fuckin' early, it's still in like... 12 hours.

Gonna go watch against all odds and be dissapointed.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I was just about to create this thread :side:

TBH I'm mostly interested in what sort of ridiculous looking hat HBK will be wearing tonight.

I'd also like to hear from Punk.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Can't wait to see how they're gonna still try to convince the guy who lost to Taker and basically called him out just a few months ago to accept a match with Taker who all of a sudden cares more about the aftermath of a match more than the actual streak...What can HBK possibly say?

Also want to see how Johnny Ace was able to keep his job and the computer wasn't..smh

and I'm still waiting for the swerve where Cena saves Eve from Kane again and she eventually starts falling in love with Cena


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't wait for HBK, he's my favorite of all time. Other than that I'm fairly interested in the WWE title scene.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HBK is always a good thing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Interested to see HBK and how they will involve him in the HHH/Taker Stuff and the build towards EC for the WWE title match. Hopefully less video packages this week.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Hopefully he'll tell HHH not to wrestle Undertaker. 
Although I'm betting he'll be involved, along with HHH again for the streak, which sucks.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

It'll be even more interesting to see HBK on Raw because this will be his first confrontation with HHH since HHH was named COO.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Hopefully this week is a lot better than last. HBK is one of my favourite wrestlers so he will certainly mke things a lot more interesting. Would have been better if it had been a surprise though.

Punk Jericho fued will be furthered as well, so looking forward to both of those things. Hopefully less Kane/Cena although I'm not hopeful, the rest of the show will no doubt be pretty crap apart from Ziggler and Bryan if he shows up.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cant wait to see HBK again, he's my favorite of all time so it's always a pleasure to see him back on tv.

Otherwise the WWE Title scene is kind of interesting...but that does seem to be about it.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

HBK should have a dance off with Brodus Clay and then get squashed by him.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

It will be great to see HBK again!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

main reason for watching is HBK and Punk/Jericho


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Expecting Miz to lose tonight.


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Raw is boring these days. Man i miss Ruthless aggression era so bad! 

Heel Triple h fucking owned. I dont like this COO version of HHH and fuck taker's overrated streak!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope to see good stuff from Jericho and HBK, That's the only reason I'm watching.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I now want to see Punk 'pipebombing' Jericho, OR, Jericho 'pipebombing' Punk again. 

Hell, I just want a fucking entertaining segment between these two!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> I now want to see Punk 'pipebombing' Jericho, OR, Jericho 'pipebombing' Punk again.
> 
> Hell, I just want a fucking entertaining segment between these two!


I hate to say it but I feel it's going to end up to something stupid like a Twitter war.

Think about it, Punk's thing for a while was that he was able to break kayfabe, which is fine.
Jericho comes back after "trolling" us all.

It seems like they're moving to a real world/internet thing which, while nice (since it shows they're trying to get with the times), I honestly can't see it working well.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

At WM 28, it's Summerslam 97 all over again. I expect HBK to try to kick Taker, miss and hit Triple H and then Taker wins. I call it.

However, tonight I am just hoping he kicks Johnny.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Looking forward to Punk/Jericho massively. Although I'll probably be let down. Hope Cena/Kane storyline does something interesting...but I doubt it. I love HBK but I'm not that bothered about his appearance, it's not like he's wrestling or anything.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

superfudge said:


> Although I'll probably be let down. Hope Cena/Kane storyline does something interesting... but I doubt it


I dunno, I can see that Cena is probably going to finally do *something* against Kane and hopefully at EC, we'll see him go aggressive tonight instead of a sad little Cena with an angry face and then suddenly at EC, the start of the match is Cena snapping.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Will be interesting to see HBK is here this week. It would make more sense for him to back next week since they won't make the match before EC. Maybe HHH will be in a match at EC. Would be cool if it was HHH vs HBK with the winner facing Undertaker but Shawn is retired and I expect him to remain retired


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Quite looking forward to raw tonight, dunno whether to stay up or not though, interested to see what happens with punk/jeritroll, HBK returning, and hopefully something happens with Beth, I'm guessing she's fighting jimmy s- sorry tamina at EC.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> At WM 28, it's Summerslam 97 all over again. I expect HBK to try to kick Taker, miss and hit Triple H and then Taker wins. I call it.
> 
> However, tonight I am just hoping he kicks Johnny.


But surely to break them, you must believe in them ......no? :kean


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of turning the show tonight into a drinking game, where I drink whenever a replay or video package is shown.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Is Undertaker appearing tonight?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm interested in what HBK has to say. I'm also hoping Punk and Jericho do something entertaining together, which is something they've been unable to do since their feud began a few weeks ago.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

i cant wait for WWW raW it gong 2 be real good 2nihte i think ok hope jerich wins lionsault tamer


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Triple H: "Shawn do you think I can break the streak this time?"

HBK: ......

Triple H: "Well?"

HBK: *Walks away from the ring

Triple H: "Shawn"!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

HHH/Taker w/ HBK as special guest referee at WM28 with Shawn trying to screw Taker, failing, and then burying Trips for a clean 20-0 WM career as he rides off into the sunset, plz.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I'm thinking of turning the show tonight into a drinking game, where I drink whenever a replay or video package is shown.


Thats fucking suicide attempt man! Ambulance on hold please


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Hoping to see HBK throw a good few sweet chin music's. Jericho/Punk looking great too! They better not waste our time with more video packages -.-


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

inb4 Eve is impregnated by Kane via rape.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm more interested in how close (or far apart) Shawn Michaels' eyes will be during HD close-ups.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> I'm thinking of turning the show tonight into a drinking game, where I drink whenever a replay or video package is shown.


:lmao its quite possible that you will not make it through the show then


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Guarantee that tonight on WWEs "Did you know" facts, we'll get two of the following messages:

The Rock has surpassed 2 million twitter followers
Journey 2 is the #1 Family movie in America and the #1 ranking movie in the world


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Undertaker to (heelishly) attack HBK, so HHH accepts his challenge for WM 28.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Undertaker to (heelishly) attack HBK, so HHH accepts his challenge for WM 28.


considering Shawn is retired and sticking to it, why would they do that if HBK cant get revenge, he's never been one to have people fight for him


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chances of video package Mania this week? Last week's show went so fast I needed those video packages to remind me what just happened..............................................


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ugh. HBK was boring as fuck last time he returned and NOTHING can get me interested in this pointless Triple H vs. Undertaker match. Yawn.


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be in attendance tonight, sporting my "Thank you Shawn" shirt. Can't wait to see what he brings to this HHH vs Taker scenario for WM28. Yes, guest referee is most likely, but I'd love to see a crazy twist! Alberto Del Rio and possibly Rey Mysterio tonight sounds even more interesting. I hope Alberto Del Rio addresses Ricardo Rodriguez for using his theme song for the Rumble and his entry. Maybe Ricardo will actually be a wrestler now? Alberto vs. Ricardo at WM28 - you heard it here, first (I think)!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking forward to a good show. I'm really interested in the whole Trips/Taker angle and Shawn's involvement.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope tonight is better than last week. It shouldn't be too hard seeing how abysmal last week was. Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing how HBK is gonna get involved with Trips and Taker. Also hoping Punk/Jericho progresses some more, though I'm almost sure that feud won't start going full steam until next Monday after EC.



corfend said:


> I'm interested in what HBK has to say. I'm also hoping Punk and Jericho do something entertaining together, which is something they've been unable to do since their feud began a few weeks ago.


A few weeks ago? No, technically it started 2 weeks ago when Jericho gave Punk the code breaker, but last week was really the beginning of it.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Heel said:


> Ugh. HBK was boring as fuck last time he returned and NOTHING can get me interested in this pointless Triple H vs. Undertaker match. Yawn.


Agreed. It's more than disinterest for me though. Everything about HHH vs. Taker III enrages me. 

1) The fact that HHH seemingly believes that he's the only person worthy of a stab at the streak... again. 

2) If Taker wins then it will be yet another predictable Undertaker Wrestlemania match that I'll fast forward through for years to come. 

3) If HHH wins then it will be the most self-serving, ego stroking maneuver the selfish prick has ever pulled. 

4) There's nothing HBK can say or do that won't come across as a desperate attempt to hype a match that very few people give two butt cheeks about. I don't care if HBK is the ref, if it's a retirement match, a triple threat, cage match, a no DQ blinfold match, an Eskimo table saws match, a firefight, a grenade launching fight to the death etc. 

All I know is that I'm gonna be ready with the mute button for when "Sexy Boy" blasts through the loudspeakers. Ugh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Agreed. It's more than disinterest for me though. Everything about HHH vs. Taker III enrages me.
> 
> 1) The fact that HHH seemingly believes that he's the only person worthy of a stab at the streak... again.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.

There's no reason for this match to happen again. The last one wasn't good and I don't see what else they can do to make the feud entertaining. Fact is this is Undertaker's 20TH WRESTLEMANIA MATCH. That's a massive deal and it would have given a young guy a massive rub to go up against Taker. But no, Triple H gets the 20-0 match because he's jealous of the two epics that HBK had with Taker.


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Agreed. It's more than disinterest for me though. Everything about HHH vs. Taker III enrages me.
> 
> 1) The fact that HHH seemingly believes that he's the only person worthy of a stab at the streak... again.
> 
> ...



I agree with all but the grenade launching fight to the death part - that would be the greatest match of all time.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Agreed. It's more than disinterest for me though. Everything about HHH vs. Taker III enrages me.
> 
> 1) The fact that HHH seemingly believes that he's the only person worthy of a stab at the streak... again.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your points.
My biggest issue however is that HBK/HHH seem to be enslaved to their egos. From a kayfabe point of view, beating Undertaker at WM is probably one of the toughest things to do, up there with the royal rumble from number 1.

But... We had HBK/Taker 1, HBK/Taker 2, HHH/Taker 1 (not counting their actual first one) and now... yay, HBK/HHH/Taker 1!

It's just a desperate attempt to fullfil their egos.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Agreed. It's more than disinterest for me though. Everything about HHH vs. Taker III enrages me.
> 
> 1) The fact that HHH seemingly believes that he's the only person worthy of a stab at the streak... again.
> 
> ...


:lmao all of those sound amazing.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

HBK HBK HBK. Fuck all you miserable haters, Shawn Michaels can show up whenever he fucking wants to, he's fucking Shawn Michaels.

Intrested to see where the Punk and Jericho fued will go. Seemingly as Raw is in the same building where Jericho won the undisputed title, one would expect jericho to remind us all. In a promo. With Punk interrupting. And having a verbal conflict. Hopefully


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd prefer seeing the likes of Orton or Punk against Taker than HHH or HBK. Lord, why?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> HBK HBK HBK. Fuck all you miserable haters, Shawn Michaels can show up whenever he fucking wants to, he's fucking Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Intrested to see where the Punk and Jericho fued will go. Seemingly as Raw is in the same building where Jericho won the undisputed title, one would expect jericho to remind us all. In a promo. With Punk interupting. And having a verbal conflict. Hopefully


So basically: my opinion counts and not yours?

Look, fact is, if he even tries to get involved with the Taker match, then it's not a good thing. He's meant to be retired; not "retired but can really do what he wants". If he does want to be somehow involved it honestly just proves his ego is as big as HHH's.
A match with Taker is usually classed as one of the main events. He got two fucking chances to put on a great match. HHH got his two shots, too. Granted, neither of them should get a third one. But fuck it, Michaels has a huge ego, like HHH and it's probably going to happen anyway


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> From a kayfabe point of view, beating Undertaker at WM is probably one of the toughest things to do, up there with the royal rumble from number 1.


PROBABLY? It is the toughest thing to do, since it's never happened....


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> PROBABLY? It is the toughest thing to do, since it's never happened....


It depends on how you view it. Think outside the box for a second.
Match with Taker at WM... okay, hard to keep him down. That's pretty much it. After the tombstone, HHH recoiled in fear instead of keeping up the attack. At least with Taker it's just one guy.

Think about Royal Rumble, EC matchs, MitB matches, there's a lot more to keep an eye out for; with Taker it's just one on one with a very tough and hard to beat guy.

I'm not talking about as in "here's things people have done, let's rate them in difficulty".

Do you get what I'm saying?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Any chances that we get Del Rio instead of Khali at EC?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> It depends on how you view it. Think outside the box for a second.
> Match with Taker at WM... okay, hard to keep him down. That's pretty much it. After the tombstone, HHH recoiled in fear instead of keeping up the attack. At least with Taker it's just one guy.
> 
> Think about Royal Rumble, EC matchs, MitB matches, there's a lot more to keep an eye out for; with Taker it's just one on one with a very tough and hard to beat guy.
> ...


Yeah, I got what you were saying when I replied.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

killacamt said:


> considering Shawn is retired and sticking to it, why would they do that if HBK cant get revenge, he's never been one to have people fight for him


Of course they can, HHH will get angry and wants to take revenge and fight Undertaker.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> *HBK HBK HBK. Fuck all you miserable haters, Shawn Michaels can show up whenever he fucking wants to, he's fucking Shawn Michaels*.
> 
> Intrested to see where the Punk and Jericho fued will go. Seemingly as Raw is in the same building where Jericho won the undisputed title, one would expect jericho to remind us all. In a promo. With Punk interrupting. And having a verbal conflict. Hopefully


THIS! i would like to see a total curveball thrown and him come back NOT talking about hhh vs taker, but say something about the whole raw GM thing..i doubt it will happen, but it would be a nice change of pace. and i hope someone, anyone gets kicked in the face. i don't care who it is.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So basically: my opinion counts and not yours?
> 
> Look, fact is, if he even tries to get involved with the Taker match, then it's not a good thing. He's meant to be retired; not "retired but can really do what he wants". If he does want to be somehow involved it honestly just proves his ego is as big as HHH's.
> A match with Taker is usually classed as one of the main events. He got two fucking chances to put on a great match. HHH got his two shots, too. Granted, neither of them should get a third one. But fuck it, Michaels has a huge ego, like HHH and it's probably going to happen anyway


You got the wrong impression , I said that I'm looking foward to seeing Shawn Michaels. I am not however defending the HHH V Taker fued, because I'm not, its an unprogressive waste of time. But HBK can inject a much needed dose of intrigue into it.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Yeah, I got what you were saying when I replied.


Yeah so it's not literally the toughest thing to do since it's never been done. They claimed slamming Yoko or Andre was impossible and well... they got proven wrong.



jblvdx said:


> You got the wrong impression , I said that I'm looking foward to seeing Shawn Michaels. I am not however defending the HHH V Taker fued, its a unprogressive, complacent waste of time. But HBK can inject a much needed dose of intrigue into it.


Ah, my apologies then.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Yeah so it's not literally the toughest thing to do since it's never been done. They claimed slamming Yoko or Andre was impossible and well... they got proven wrong.


I still disagree though. What else at this point hasn't been done? You brought up beating Taker at Mania is one of the toughest with winning the Rumble at #1, which has been done twice before. Sure, people have gotten close, but at this point, nothing can trump the toughness of "The Streak" kayfabe wise, as it's the only thing that has yet to be done.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I still disagree though. What else at this point hasn't been done? You brought up beating Taker at Mania is one of the toughest with winning the Rumble at #1, which has been done twice before. Sure, people have gotten close, but at this point, nothing can trump the toughness of "The Streak" kayfabe wise, as it's the only thing that has yet to be done.


It's not really a statement of "yet to be done".

My point is that it can be done but compared to winning the rumble at number one (or two), you have 29 other people that can easily ruin it for you.

We know that Taker can be beaten, the match last year showed (kayfabe or not) that him being carried out, means that had HHH given just slightly more offense instead of being taken aback after the kickout from the tombstone, he more than likely would have won it.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Spoiler Alert*

HBK will warn Trips to fight or not fight Undertaker.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Whatever HBK does it'll sure be interesting. If its Taker/HHH at Maina with Michaels as ref or whatever it'll be good. (Personally i think it'll be the latter HBK as ref)


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> HBK HBK HBK. Fuck all you miserable haters, Shawn Michaels can show up whenever he fucking wants to, he's fucking Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Intrested to see where the Punk and Jericho fued will go. Seemingly as Raw is in the same building where Jericho won the undisputed title, one would expect jericho to remind us all. In a promo. With Punk interrupting. And having a verbal conflict. Hopefully


This. Hbk makes the show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

After last week I don't know whether to stay up and watch it. The John Report rated it at 4.5. I thought it was lower than that.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Punk-Miz
Kofi-Jericho
Ziggler-Truth

Those are advertised matches tonight.

I'm sure we'll see 1 more promo from the EC guys as well as HBK/HHH/Taker and Cena/Kane stuff.

If Raw just had those 3 matches along with those 3 promos, there really isn't anything else needed for the show.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Not looking forward to tonight's RAW except for Jericho/Punk and DB if he appears.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

From facebook;


TONIGHT on WWE Monday Night Raw: Three big matches signed! Kofi Kingston battles Chris Jericho, R-Truth takes on Dolph Ziggler, and WWE Champion *CM Punk faces The Miz*! Plus, WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels returns to Raw! Watch it LIVE TONIGHT at 9/8 CT on USA Network!


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

Carcass said:


> Not looking forward to tonight's RAW except for Jericho/Punk and DB if he appears.


Agreed.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Hopefully we get some nice video packages recapping last week's video packages.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Hopefully we get some nice video packages recapping last week's video packages.


We are all dying for that!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Hopefully we get some nice video packages recapping last week's video packages.


If I'm lucky I'll get a video package recapping the video packages of tonight so we can see the main event of a 40 second diva match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> From facebook;
> 
> 
> TONIGHT on WWE Monday Night Raw: Three big matches signed! Kofi Kingston battles Chris Jericho, R-Truth takes on Dolph Ziggler, and WWE Champion *CM Punk faces The Miz*! Plus, WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels returns to Raw! Watch it LIVE TONIGHT at 9/8 CT on USA Network!


Kofi to get the win. Ziggler wins. CM Punk wins by DQ.


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm on the fence about ordering EC. WWE has two hours and 13 minutes to convince me to drop 50.00 on it. However I'm also going into it with an open mind....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Not pumped up about this one. Last week was disappointing, but the weeks prior to that were really good 
so hopefully this is a good send off show though.

Definitely not looking forward to this HBK/HHH/Taker crap again. 
It was boring and redundant last year so I don't want it again this year. Ugh....


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ApexPrey said:


> I'm on the fence about ordering EC. WWE has two hours and 13 minutes to convince me to drop 50.00 on it. However I'm also going into it with an open mind....


Bit off topic but I thought it was only 25 euro? That wouldn't equal 50 dollars would it?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> *Kofi to get the win.* Ziggler wins. *CM Punk wins by DQ*.


Not convinced with those pics. I see jericho getting the clean win, and Punk squashing miz (who's in the doghouse).


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Not pumped up about this one. Last week was disappointing, but the weeks prior to that were really good
> so hopefully this is a good send off show though.
> 
> Definitely not looking forward to this HBK/HHH/Taker crap again.
> It was boring and redundant last year so I don't want it again this year. Ugh....


Ah, but don't forget the added element! Taker's wearing a wig now! 

Also, if HBK refs the match, he might bust out the short-shorts again. -_-

I am not excited about it either, and have a bit of a problem with the logic:

Triple H: "Taker's a broken down old fool who can't hold his own anymore! But I still couldn't beat him, but whatever. my point stands!"

Undertaker: "Dammit, I fell down after the match, so I collected clippings all year and watched my cool projector screen. We need to fight again, so this time I can go skipping merrily from the ring afterwards!"


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Y2J, Ziggler and Punk will come out on top.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Not hyped at all for this RAW. May just watch it tomorrow, doesn't seem to be worth staying up till 4am.


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Bit off topic but I thought it was only 25 euro? That wouldn't equal 50 dollars would it?


It was 44.95 on wwe.com for RR. EC may be less I'm not totally sure TBH.


----------



## Marc"TheBeast" (Feb 13, 2012)

the last 4 Undertaker RTWM moments Was disappointing , first two where with HBK, Then it was with HHH, and same again. Its as if he comes out of hiding once a year just for WM


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ApexPrey said:


> It was 44.95 on wwe.com for RR. EC may be less I'm not totally sure TBH.


Flipping Hell. For some reason I thought it was only about 25 RR.


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

Yea PPV prices are ridiculous. But I'm the fool that keeps buying them...


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

another match announced


> TONIGHT on @WWE #Raw: #TheViper @RandyOrton battles @WWETheBigShow! Tune in LIVE at 9/8 CT on @USA_Network! #SmackDown


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ApexPrey said:


> Yea PPV prices are ridiculous. But I'm the fool that keeps buying them...


Do what I do. Get a few friends that want to watch the PPVs, each PPV rotate what home you go to and split the cost. Honestly, it comes down to about 6 or 7 euro per peson. Much cheaper and you can still post on the forums/enjoy the PPV.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Am I the only one that goes to the theater to watch PPVs?

I go with friends, we hide beers in our jackets, pay WAY less than ordering it on PPV AND get to have a lot of fun with the fans over there. lol

Gonna do it again at the EC!


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

there only £14.95 in the UK. thats about $25 i think


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

WWE has added Randy Orton vs. Big Show to tonight's RAW Supershow


WHY


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

b7408275 said:


> WWE has added Randy Orton vs. Big Show to tonight's RAW Supershow
> 
> 
> WHY


To turn Big Show heel I'm guessing... Which sucks because I had hope of Bryan tapping him out at EC, which there's no chance of happening if big show turns into a "monster dominant heel" fpalm.

I wish they would just wait until after EC to do it! Have him be distraught that Bryan tapped him out and have shaq host the show and get KO'd by big show leading to their match!

Makes perfect sense really.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> there only £14.95 in the UK. thats about $25 i think


It's barely over 25 dollars. That's what got me confused. I think this one is only 25 euro (which equals to about 18 pounds I tihnk).


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

the fox said:


> another match announced


Ooh, I get to cheer for RKO for the first time in history.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

TOM MADISON said:


> Am I the only one that goes to the theater to watch PPVs?
> 
> I go with friends, we hide beers in our jackets, pay WAY less than ordering it on PPV AND get to have a lot of fun with the fans over there. lol
> 
> Gonna do it again at the EC!


Sounds so fun! Too bad the wrestling community is pretty much non-existant here ever since they stopped airing RAW and SmackDown.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I really hope they step it up tonight, and not have another promo filled RAW.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> Am I the only one that goes to the theater to watch PPVs?
> 
> I go with friends, we hide beers in our jackets, pay WAY less than ordering it on PPV AND get to have a lot of fun with the fans over there. lol
> 
> Gonna do it again at the EC!


I would totally go to a theater if that option existed here. I'd love to pay for the PPVs... just not the price THEY'RE asking.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Tonights Raw seems wrestling heavy. The past couple of weeks has been more about story development. And last week was an "editors skills" special it seems. This week it seems theres plenty of matches to get through. Doubt we'll see many promos.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> there only £14.95 in the UK. thats about $25 i think


this PPV discussion is interesting and worth a thread itself, the WWE PPVs have always been free or far far cheaper in europe, the main reason they never took off is the live event is always gonna be on at silly hours in the am and people wont pay to watch it the next day. The US (Vince) model of ppv industry has just never worked in the uk, even the likes of sky sports are structered much differently.


As for tonight looking forward to see MIz looking sheepish as he does the J-O-B for the champ. Hoping to see Brodus too.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

If you're finding it hard to get pumped up for tonight, try watching this for some extra pep.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So if Big Show turns heel, what number will it be?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> If you're finding it hard to get pumped up for tonight, try watching this for some extra pep.


This would get the adrenalin flowing -


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

My prediction for RAW tonight

Khali in a squash match
Brodus in a squash match
Another 8 diva tag match
At least an hour of video packages
And if we are LUCKY an actual promo between CM Punk and Chris Jericho. I don't expect much out of RAW anymore.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Scrotey Loads said:


> If you're finding it hard to get pumped up for tonight, try watching this for some extra pep.


All that did was make me . The best RAW theme song right der.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I know there is pretty much no chance, but I am just waiting for something big happening. I won't hold my breath for it though.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ace Ventura said:


> This would get the adrenalin flowing -


Brought back so many good memories  
Thanks.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Ace Ventura said:


> This would get the adrenalin flowing -


 and 

Hope they do a vintage type one with this theme and the old and simple titantron and stage, which was just a massive screen and that was it.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*what are you guys talkin about....hbk is scheduled to be on raw tonight...so taker hhh storyline is going to take off. also you got johnny ace...whats going on with him.....and punk/ jericho exchange. should be an above average raw to say the least.*


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

TOM MADISON said:


> Am I the only one that goes to the theater to watch PPVs?
> 
> I go with friends, we hide beers in our jackets, pay WAY less than ordering it on PPV AND get to have a lot of fun with the fans over there. lol
> 
> Gonna do it again at the EC!


thats a Canadian thing i think! i was in Vancouver for the Euro 2008(soccer) final and watched it in a theatre, was epic!! needs to take off elsewhere


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't believe it's been a whole year since this happened:


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

i forgot about the Johnny Ace segments, and maybe we'll get to see the united states championship tonight... maybe


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

The great debate? That doesn't sound retarded at all.. :Cornette


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

5 Minutes till SHOWTIME FOLKS!!!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully it has a lot less promo's than last week !


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A debate?? Really? 

I know it makes me a little happier to not have to watch the last 5 mins. of NCIS before RAW.
These dogs are a million times better!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Werb-Jericho said:


> thats a Canadian thing i think! i was in Vancouver for the Euro 2008(soccer) final and watched it in a theatre, was epic!! needs to take off elsewhere


I think WWE has done Wrestlemania in theaters, I know UFC recently did their last ppv in a theater, it was in 3D.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Just waiting for the buzzkill of NXT Redemption to end...


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Hope Brodus don't get the shaft again tonight


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Werb-Jericho said:


> thats a Canadian thing i think! i was in Vancouver for the Euro 2008(soccer) final and watched it in a theatre, was epic!! needs to take off elsewhere


Don't think Wrestling is big enough anywhere else in the world at the moment for this to really "take off", as much as I'd like to see it happen.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Waiting for the day they pull the plug on NXT


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> If you're finding it hard to get pumped up for tonight, try watching this for some extra pep.


OmG!

This is when I got into it.

Loved this intro + song.

Fuck Nickelback. ahah


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

dog show > NCIS before raw but thats not saying much.....would be better if trips went in and pedigreed a rottweiler as they cut to raw


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just realised there might be a goofy love segment since its valentines day tomorrow fpalm


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

INB4HEREWEGO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. Rebound from last week please.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> A debate?? Really?
> 
> I know it makes me a little happier to not have to watch the last 5 mins. of NCIS before RAW.
> These dogs are a million times better!


I just had this image of a bunch of dogs re-enacting episodes of NCIS. Suffice it to say, that was a great image.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Rape scene initiated.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alicia Fox ran away from Kane? So I guess she's the smartest chick on the show, right?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

We start the show with hardcore sex


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright chumps, LET'S DO THIS!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOO!!!!!

Embrace it.......embrace it, johnny boy!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

RAPE TIME EVE!!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

The hate is pouring out of Kane's soul, just like that time he poured it out in Lita.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

EMBRACE THE RAPE


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena turnin heel TONITE!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

A video package? WOAH going in a different direction already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*KANE*


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Opening with a Kane promo?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm still having a hard time taking Kane seriously because of his ring attire


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Always nice to open Raw with sexual assault.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hope this Kane/Cena feud ends soon.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Majesty said:


> 5 Minutes till SHOWTIME FOLKS!!!


Yup. This is what i don,t like. The dirty 15 minute delay in Canada.

Lord, I'd love to post on this thread as the show is playing. The best I can do is read you guys with a delay. If I post something happenning its like showing up in thread way after you. Dang.

I coould read it live, but I don't want to be spoiled, cuz, its way less exciting if I know what happens in fifteen minutes, lolzilolz.

Enjoy the show guys!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How is Cena supposed to embrace the hate anyway? I mean what does that action entail exactly?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kane getting his Undertaker beard on.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT YUCKMOUTH!

no more close ups of Kane, por favor


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

UUGGGHHHH


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Kane has gapped teeth?

Never noticed that.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

eve to help kane at some point?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane: Embrace a good dentist!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

balls out


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I just figured out that both the "Brothers of Destruction" currently have fake hair...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo everyone likes ride alongs


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like her wants to violate her.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, that's a really scary ambulance you got there, Kane.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Undertaker V Kane in a can I have my hair back please match.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at Taker's wig.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Woo, Kane opening segment.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

You have to give WWE credit for their promos. They always seem to make their story lines better.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn. Now I know it opens with Kane's raping a girl!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Y2J!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And oh shit Brodus is in the entrance video now!!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i just have a bad feeling when they do update raws music next somehow, SOMEhow, it will be even worse than nicklecrap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HBK, y'all.*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

TripleG said:


> How is Cena supposed to embrace the hate anyway? I mean what does that action entail exactly?


Not rise above, just embrace


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HE'S BACK!!!

That guy that never left and was on the show last week and every show before that going all the way to July. Yep! He's back!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

HBK to be the "ambulance guy", calling it now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

pumped to see HBK tonight :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Poor Eve better get Life Alert so Lane doesn't rape her.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh crap. Jerry's lame ass.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

King's Court?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BIG JOHNNY!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

SporadicAttack said:


> Kane: Embrace a good dentist!


he did but he went evil after cleaning kings teeth and tried to kill bret hart. then after hart beat him, he thought he was a clone of nash, he must have had a rough childhood


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

The fuck is this?!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...what


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What? Debate?

..........


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OH MY JESUS fpalm


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Debate?! FFS...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf is this shit? oh...ok...this might be funny honestly..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What the fuck is this.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

what the hell is this?  ffs


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

look at this


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what the fuck is this horrible bullshit to kick off the show? a fucking debate? get the fuck out of here WWE


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I have a good feeling about this


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

A debate? Really!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao at Punk's "why am I clapping?" face.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Love Punk's face as he claps!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

lol Jericho debating with everyone that "copied" him


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd reaction for HBK: Crazy awesome or Terribly lame?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Debate... what the fuck is this shit.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh god, just when I saw the ring filled with them with podiums, I knew this would be a "debate."


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk:lmao
"I don't know what the F we're doing...."


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

THAT FUCKING JACKET! :rofl:


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

What the hell is this?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Da fuck?! 

What is there to debate exactly?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Vote for me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh hot christ. I'm going to bed. (Although Punk's mock applause was fun.)


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fucking lol what am i watching


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Cole/Brodus dance off. Book it WWE


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy shit, thats alot of signs


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I was wondering who would Miz drop tonight..i am guessing the microphone


hooray..Johnny is still here


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

WTF? Seriously... Did we go back to school here?


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

what the fuck lol


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Holy crap check out all the signs! Awesome!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Laughing at Jericho's jacket.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

a debate wtf is this


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

punk shoulda done a nixon


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chamber quiz, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BIG JOHNNY already getting involved.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JOHNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Debate? So lame.

PUNK OVER.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm 12, what is this?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

thank god johnny ace


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JOHNNY!!!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

wow, theres so many superstars attending this discussions its a mass debate...

thank you ladies and gentlemen, im here all night


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BIG JOHNNY!

DAT GRIN :lmao


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

This is a wrestling program, right?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk over like BOSS


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

what? i can hardly hear the funk man.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What a Johnson


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm beginning to really like Big Johnny!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Johnny is such a troll :lmao


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Love Johnny he is amazing


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Liniert said:


> Holy shit, thats alot of signs


Yeah it's cool. Reminds me of the attitude era


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

My boy Otunga swagging on you lames.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Database went down for Johnny Ace? X_X


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

MR. EXCITEMENT


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I marked a little for Otunga and flask. Is that bad?


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Punk sick pop


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

At Elimination Chamber, CM Punk will be Against All Odds.

See what I did there?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank goodness! No violence in wrestling! 

BLESS YOU PUNK


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

clown shoes..lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Johnny's troll skills are better then Jericho's


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

generic cm punk face response incoming.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

We want wrestling chant this bullshit. Come on, this is stupid.

Did CM Punk just call another man Schnickelfritz? What the fuck is this shit?

WE WANT WRESTLING WE WANT WRESTLING


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

Snicklefrits?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

:sadface: what has become of you monday night raw?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought Punk only had 45 seconds?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk looks like he hasn't sleep in months.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i dont care how awesome punks promo is, this debate bullshit is just fucking laziness on WWE Creative's part


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk should quit the comedy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

beastiality jokes?

c'mon Punk. You're better than that


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So naked beastiality?

PG era is over, right?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Seems like there's finally a vocal crowd for a live show. That's certainly a nice change.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd mark if beastiality was trending worldwide.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

vickie's hair looks like shit


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Raw is getting great road to WM28


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Naked pics of beastiality. :lmao


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

Johnny Ace needs to move on and feud with someone else. Punk has Jericho and wit the amount of heat that he has he could put over someone else.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Hot crowd tonight.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Until Vickie stop being Dolph's Manager or something. I'm muting Dolph or changing the channel. Damn.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I saw that thing on Vicki's head dead on the road this morning. The hell.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

R-Truth is the man!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

R Truth gets Austin style face WHATs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol I knew this would be a good exchange.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

hahahahaha R-Truth


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Fuck yes, a box of spiders!

Give the box of spiders a title shot!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

HOW DO YOU WORK HERE?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

> CM Punk @CMPunk
> 
> On tonights episode of #raw I will attempt to get "snickelfritz" to trend. #snickelfritz


In Punk we trust.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol at R-Truth


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Truth!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Da fuk is dis?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what is right...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I swear to god, Truth is the funniest thing in the last decade :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

OMG, I loveee crazy RTruth.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

brutal promo from punk, give Y2J the mic already!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Really Punk?

rofl at Truth


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This thing is so stupid.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I love this crowd.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

PUT 'EM IN A BLENDA


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't WHAT me!

WHAT?!

Okay, WHAT me!


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

This is kinda shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My god he is fucking amazing.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

R Truths jokes > CM Punks jokes


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Crowd looks good!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Everything about this promo. That's all.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Truth jumped the shark.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm voting for R-Truth and spider stew. lol


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

R Truth = GOLD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the hell was that?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

TRUTH LOLZZZZZZ


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Truth is gawd.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He won the main event of Last Year's Wrestlemania!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

R-truth is definitely over with the crowd that's for sure.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

greendude11 said:


> Don't WHAT me!
> 
> WHAT?!
> 
> Okay, WHAT me!


Lmao! "Im a goooood R Truth!" : >


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If they don't let Kofi talk I'm gonna be pissed!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

He's got a scowl, he means business.

FUCKING LOL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"He's got a scowl! He means business!" Dolph Ziggler wins.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cracky tales > all.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I love this crowd


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm starting to warm up to R-Truth.

As for Miz... sweet flipping flippity flip.

Remove the mic from him.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ziggler needs to shut the fuck up when DA TROOF is talking. :wilkins


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i used to hate r truth face or heel, but i think he's finally won me over...


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

DallasClark said:


> This is kinda shit.


How? R Truth is funny as fuck. Do you not like entertaining and fun things?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

miz is awful on the mic..."crumble like the cookie cream"? what the fuck?


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm marking for a Miz title run after wrestlemania


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Please stop.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Miz putdown fail

"good job" :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

"is this really happening right now" - Ziggler 

:lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol,this is terrible.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck is going on?!?!


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd is the SHIT!!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

r truth is a lousy good guy.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Lmao Miz going off..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at them allowing Kofi to talk.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz is fucking awesome. Fuck y'all haters.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry, Kofi. You are an afterthought.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

KOFI PROMO TIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

MID CARDER KOFI IS GETTIN TOUGH


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

While somewhat entertaining, this is still just loads and loads and loads of promos.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Miz was terrible.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Forgetting that feud with Randy are we Kofi?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Kofi <3


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope the Smackdown chamber has one of these promo's Friday. Khali would be great in it.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

mordeaci said:


> How? R Truth is funny as fuck. Do you not like entertaining and fun things?


I posted that during the CM Punk bit but it didn't come through until R-Truth. It applies for Miz as well, though.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Kofi is gunna surprise all you fucking naysayers and show up on the mic in this segment.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Good crowd so far.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

The jacket will speak.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Christ you guys complain about everything don't you? This is epic so far.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kofi getting his once-a-year promo.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk "good job" :lmao:lmao wow....

"Kofi doesn't have mic skills" 
Really? Really? 
Give him a chance and boom! (pun intended)


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Kofi didn't get enough time to speak


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

kofi chants, okay, i think i said id eat my shoelaces,


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought Kofi was wearing a yugioh tshirt for a second. Lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i would be ok with kofi winning tbh


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Great crowd. Amazing promos by everyone. Miz the best of course.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Strangely enough, Kofi is the ONLY person so far to have a good sales pitch to sell me the Elimination Chamber PPV. Well done Kofi.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Kofi showcasing those underrated mic skills of his


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Truth is hilarious tonight, that bump last week must've done something to his head.

Also, I love how Miz' mic is upside down with his trademark 'M'


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

NEOPHYTE


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"I'm surrounded by neophytes!"

Punk, Jericho, Lawler...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

neophites? neofites? neophyts? I don't care I love jeri:troll


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This crowd is just awesome though.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

What else is on? This is lame.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Kofi need a main event push. Awesome stuff.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is a fustercluck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy pink eye or the lighting is fucked up.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

is it just my tv or does jericho have mad red eye


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Jericho's jacket is just hilarious


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I think his 45 seconds is up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Jericho owning the fuck outta everybody right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm liking this debate!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Jericho's eyes are blood shot. Must be stoned; so not straight edge.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol. Slave driver Jericho.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho owning it. CM Punk trolling it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jericho got some spice from Bourne and Sin Cara.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't take Jericho seriously as a serious heel with that jacket :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I cannot take Jericho seriously with that jacket


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Can we please get Truth, Vickie, Dolph, Miz, Kingston and Lawler out of the ring?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Punk cracking corny jokes, again.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

"This is a joke" THANK YOU DOLPH


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

could punk jericho be the next great promo feud!!?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this punk/jericho feud is going to be gold, and should go far beyond WM. Also, whoever says Dolph isnt over is clearly fucking deaf.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Ziggler was the biggest embarrassment in this segment. sadly.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I will not be talked down to by a guy named after Flipper!!! :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

rtruth is fucking nuts LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know what to say anymore :lmao


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Hahahahahaha. Im sure people are gonna hate on this in ehre but I am liking this. Its something different at least. R Truth is funny as hell.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

R Truth for Raw GM, think of the promos!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh my Christ :lmao

TROOF!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Yay, Punk brings reality into it.

Go Punk, stupid statements = clap

Ugh, squash.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Put the fucking title on Truth seriously.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

The flipper thing killed me, don't think I've ever laughed that hard...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well thank God this is ending. Jesus. Get the match started please.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf is this.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Jericho "My Jacket sparkles, your argument is invalid!"


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

Here we go bitchessss!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Punk looks like he hasn't sleep in months.


Was thinking the same thing. Serious bags.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

KIKI! KIKIKI! KIKIKIKIKIKI!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

For a second, I thought he was going to knock Kofi's lights out and then put them on his jacket.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

That kick looked real good.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

I will not get talked down to by a guy named after Flipper! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

ROFL @ That Jericho Wannabees sign.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, he just kicked Jericho's head off. No reason for the match now.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

booooo bad camera work


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

R Truth and Jericho made that good. The rest was pretty bad.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Get yours, Kofi!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KOFI <33


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so is there a match..


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Was that the fucking match?


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Kofi's theme is kind of hot.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

That segment was brilliant.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

R-Truth made this segment!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Truth is fucking awesome! LOL. Comedy gold.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk - Ruining promos since 2008.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good for Kofi, too bad he'll still be at most 2nd eliminated in the chamber.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Worst segment of the year? Or worst segment of all time?

I mean... who the fuck is responsible for this? A debate? That's what Wrestling has come down to? They can't come up with creative ways for the superstars to interact with one another anymore? So instead of actually constructing an angle which involves a conflict between two individuals... they have actual DEBATES now?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Kofi making a name.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice to see Kofi showing a bit of character.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

the crowd kept that from being terrible


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Great segment by everyone.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i hope kofi wins all. maybe he will get that push we keep talking about.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn what a kick. Can the WWE unleash Kofi more often.


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

I could've watch an hour of that, I wish the real debates were that entertaining.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

My thought throughout all of that was: wonder if Jericho regrets coming back to this shit?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Good segment so far.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

great start


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk seriously needs to get better material and/or think about what he's going to say before he says it. It used to work in the past because he actually had material but now he's just resorting to really, really weak comebacks.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

GreenBax said:


> Worst segment of the year? Or worst segment of all time?
> 
> I mean... who the fuck is responsible for this? A debate? That's what Wrestling has come down to? They can't come up with creative ways for the superstars to interact with one another anymore? So instead of actually constructing an angle which involves a conflict between two individuals... they have actual DEBATES now?


it was a satire of the presidential debate. I thought RTruth was hilarious


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris Jericho in action next hell yeah


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Great segment? Rtruth FTW!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Y2J is awesome


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

refreshing segment  Do a smackdown one too. Let haters hate


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just tuned in and saw Truth make dolphing noises

FUCK I just missed something epic didn't I


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought that was actually a very good segment, but they shouldn't have made it a "debate." just a normal promo with all six guys would have worked.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

*R-Truth is God*

That is all.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

We MUST have one of these for the Smackdown Chamber. I want to hear Khali in a debate.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler and Kofi probably did the best, though Truth was pure comic gold. Miz faltered, Punk's first bit was bad though his jab at Jericho was great. Still... Ziggler won with the simple "this is a joke!" and Kofi getting a possible push is always good.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad Kofi is being given a bigger chance. He deserves it and is seriously underrated. He shouldn't be held responsible for the recklessness of his tag team partner.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Good for Kofi, too bad he'll still be at most 2nd eliminated in the chamber.


yeah it was just to let Jericho demolish him later, reminding us how #heel he is. poor kofi.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Bad start... I wonder who came up with that dumb idea.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Truth is fucking lame


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I like how they're bringing the Miz/Jericho twitter war into it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm glad Punk got the Dancing with the Stars joke out of the way early in the feud. Hopefully they can have some serious and, well, good promos now.

Punk over as fuck in that segment though. I mean it made everyone else look absolutely irrelevent. Even though they technically are.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I enjoyed that segment...nice to see Kofi show some character


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

BRB spider stew cooking


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

i don't get it.. how can you find truth's jokes funny but not punk's.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Pretty good segment, very funny.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> We MUST have one of these for the Smackdown Chamber. I want to hear Khali in a debate.


THIS


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

vanpalm said:


> refreshing segment  Do a smackdown one too. Let haters hate


Yeah i want to hear Khali debate that would be pretty damn good man great idea seriously.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Terrible segment, even Jericho couldn't save it, Truth is not funny, Punk is a desperate smartass as usual. Jericho and especially Miz were awesome.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I thought that was good overall, pretty enjoyable. Punk wasn't very good though . Dolph at the end was hilarious ranting about the whole debate thing. I was literally thinking 'there you go, Kofi really is an afterthought' but the end was good and gave him some character.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

great start minus Miz failing


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Kofi Kingston....

WTF? he's a mid carder. get rid off him.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk seriously needs to get better material and/or think about what he's going to say before he says it. It used to work in the past because he actually had material but now he's just resorting to really, really weak comebacks.


Yep. Now he's on his throne at the top his material is limited to "Johnny Ace has big feet and.. erm, bestiality?". We know he can deliver when given material so give him something to do other than raise his belt at Jericho.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

The Undertaker's gonna be on Blue Bloods!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Just tuned in and saw Truth make dolphing noises
> 
> FUCK I just missed something epic didn't I


You kinda did.


----------



## TOXICTRENT (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

could not have said it better myself


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

Agreed and +1


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Just tuned in and saw Truth make dolphing noises
> 
> FUCK I just missed something epic didn't I


not sure if it was as epic as your sig, but it was pretty good


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

jodox said:


> i don't get it.. how can you find truth's jokes funny but not punk's.



They were both corny and horribly unfunny in that segment

Miz was painfully bad as well


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

they are tryiing to make everyone seem lame so the undertaker and HHH feud shines more


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

GreenBax said:


> Worst segment of the year? Or worst segment of all time?
> 
> I mean... who the fuck is responsible for this? A debate? That's what Wrestling has come down to? They can't come up with creative ways for the superstars to interact with one another anymore? So instead of actually constructing an angle which involves a conflict between two individuals... they have actual DEBATES now?


I have a feeling no matter what they did you would complain lol.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

hes more over than Punk with the crowd .


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Solid promo to start the show. Crowd's pretty hot too, so that helps.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> We MUST have one of these for the Smackdown Chamber. I want to hear Khali in a debate.


Here's an idea: *looks at all 5 other wrestlers* ....... *raises hands* "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!"


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Truth was the star of that segment. Good for him. He had the crowd really going. Y2J is the greatest of all time.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

very good start


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't understand everyone saying that was terrible and the worst segment of all time. Lighten the fuck up and learn to laugh a little, that shit was hilarious. Don't any of you remember the absolute horseshit we sat through during some of the Attitude Era? Would I rather have seen a 15 minute match open the show? Fuck yes I would have, but we aren't ever going to get 2 solid hours of matches so make the best out of what they give us.

Remember you're watching PROFESSION WRESTLING, it's sole purpose is to entertain you...let yourself be entertained for once.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> We MUST have one of these for the Smackdown Chamber. I want to hear Khali in a debate.


I can imagine it being something like this.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

jodox said:


> i don't get it.. how can you find truth's jokes funny but not punk's.


Cause Punk's mic skills aren't suited to just make wise crack jokes every single time. He's better off telling them how really ass they are, not constant sarcasm. Punk shines when he's speaks the hard truth, not being a wise-ass.

Truth is just batshit crazy lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DallasClark said:


> Yep. Now he's on his throne at the top his material is limited to "Johnny Ace has big feet and.. erm, bestiality?". We know he can deliver when given material so give him something to do other than raise his belt at Jericho.


you guys make it like the massive superstars of the past had more epic material....The Rock, for fucks sake, used to tell people to stick things up their ass, and he was massively fucking over.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

jodox said:


> i don't get it.. how can you find truth's jokes funny but not punk's.


R-Truth is funny, as in Three Stooges Funny.

CM-Punk is funny, as in "lol I make fun of you" funny.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Punk's been average on the mic for months.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, Kofi could've pinned Jericho about 8 times before the commercials were done.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually didn't mind this at all. Kofi surprised me on his delivery, say what you want about content. Just needs to add a little bit of anger to his character.

As for the rest of 'em, Dolph and R-Truth did awesome. is it just me, though, or are Jericho's promos kind of the same thing over and over again?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

FUCK YEA! RON PAUL!

I have a new found respect for you Jerry


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

*Re: R-Truth is God*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> hes more over than Punk with the crowd .


He quite clearly wasn't.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey I just noticed. Kofi is sporting Riddler gear. Whats up with the question marks?


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Kofi Kingston....
> 
> WTF? he's a mid carder. get rid off him.


Well if he beats Jericho today, that could be a change.

Well, I doubt but, who knows.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I was pretty impressed with Kofi in that segment. He actually showed some character.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope Kofi is eliminated first.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

PUSH KOFI KINGSTON!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> I don't understand everyone saying that was terrible and the worst segment of all time. Lighten the fuck up and learn to laugh a little, that shit was hilarious. Don't any of you remember the absolute horseshit we sat through during some of the Attitude Era? Would I rather have seen a 15 minute match open the show? Fuck yes I would have, but we aren't ever going to get 2 solid hours of matches so make the best out of what they give us.
> 
> Remember you're watching PROFESSION WRESTLING, it's sole purpose is to entertain you...let yourself be entertained for once.


THIS!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ron Paul vs. Gingrich at 'Mania. I'd mark tbh.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok now this has been a good start so far.

Repeat the same formula from last week.

Less matches and more segments.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

King with the Ron Paul mention?!?! Awesome


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

That whole segment is gold. I really wonder why some of you people watch wrestling at all. You do nothing but shit on everything this company does.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> you guys make it like the massive superstars of the past had more epic material....The Rock, for fucks sake, used to tell people to stick things up their ass, and he was massively fucking over.


Rock is different. Punk is trying his hardest to stick to his "I can break kayfabe" gimmick.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* What happened to Punk calling the fans FANS instead of Universe? that lasted a whole week didn't it *


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

is Kofi getting pushed a bit because he is legit friends with Punk, and WWE is all like "look, about Bourne, you'll get a title shot, cool?" awesome if so


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I would take kofi seriously if kofi stopped using that S.O.S song and get a theme like the one shelton benjamin had and a different attire he looks to cartoonish.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> I don't understand everyone saying that was terrible and the worst segment of all time. Lighten the fuck up and learn to laugh a little, that shit was hilarious. Don't any of you remember the absolute horseshit we sat through during some of the Attitude Era? Would I rather have seen a 15 minute match open the show? Fuck yes I would have, but we aren't ever going to get 2 solid hours of matches so make the best out of what they give us.
> 
> Remember you're watching PROFESSION WRESTLING, it's sole purpose is to entertain you...let yourself be entertained for once.


Truth ruled... The Flipper thing killed me. 

Y2J chants...


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a great opening segment, crowd was hot as well. Truth is hilarious


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> you guys make it like the massive superstars of the past had more epic material....The Rock, for fucks sake, used to tell people to stick things up their ass, and he was massively fucking over.


How does that disagree with Punk being shit today? He's fast becoming stale, that needs no comparison point.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol @ the Y2J chants. The smarks are definitely in that crowd.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Alex said:


> I can imagine it being something like this.


This just made me laugh very hard :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

uh, is it me, or is the top part of the arena completely tarped off?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth is God*



Bolanboy said:


> He quite clearly wasn't.


he clearly was he had the audience eating out of the palm of his hand .


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

*smokes old style pipe*

indeed


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: R-Truth is God*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> hes more over than Punk with the crowd .


What a horribly stupid post. Go watch the segment again.

Truth has been hilarious recently, though.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Everyone was great except the champion.

Punk was garbage.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> you guys make it like the massive superstars of the past had more epic material....The Rock, for fucks sake, used to tell people to stick things up their ass, and he was massively fucking over.


Yea but telling someone to stick something up their ass is better than calling some clown shoes. Just sayin'.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The crowd wants to out-troll Jeritroll, don't they? "Y2J! Y2J! Y2J!"

At least they're not chanting "RIDDLER! RIDDLER! RIDDLER!" for Kofi?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

King is such a stupid bitch


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Didn't expect this match to be so soon.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Loving King making fun of Jerhico.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Truth ruled... The Flipper thing killed me.
> 
> Y2J chants...


I don't think we'll ever see Jericho get boo'd by the whole crowd for a while.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WALLS OF JERICHO BITCH!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

THE WALLS!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and its back to the boston crab..


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Its so funny how you people think R-Truth is a comic genius and complain about Punk being corny.

Truth was funny but Punk simply and blatantly owned with that DWTS comment.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Weird dynamic with the fans liking Kofi but at the same time chanting Y2J.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm glad they're giving Kofi a little bit of dialogue again, it's been a couple years. He's always been good on the mic, but it's true he's been treated as an afterthought. Hopefully they'll give Kofi enough shine through all of this


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"This is a submission move" 
Thank you for that insight Cole.

Jericho:lmao


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Knee to the arm! Knocks him down!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

#snickelfritz trended worldwide. Oh man. :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> * What happened to Punk calling the fans FANS instead of Universe? that lasted a whole week didn't it *


It was only a matter of time before Punk became an ass kisser like every other main face.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES! It's done.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Solid match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I fucking like Kofi. (Y)


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> Just tuned in and saw Truth make dolphing noises
> 
> FUCK I just missed something epic didn't I


You sure did.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Codebreaker ftw


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

walls of boston crab


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The ref interfered a little too much.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That went exactly as expected.

Unfortunately.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kofi sold that codebreaker well.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.........And Kofi doesn't even get to roll into the chamber with a win.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Weird dynamic with the fans liking Kofi but at the same time chanting Y2J.


Probably going to be a similar situation throughout the Punk/Jericho feud.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> uh, is it me, or is the top part of the arena completely tarped off?


*Looks like it to me but that could be deceiving. 


Jericho with the win!*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes Jericho wins


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

superfudge said:


> Its so funny how you people think R-Truth is a comic genius and complain about Punk being corny.
> 
> Truth was funny but Punk simply and blatantly owned with that DWTS comment.


No, he has zero charisma in how the rock/austin/etc
Repeating catch phrases works if they get over.

But "clown shoes" is not fucking over and it won't ever be over.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Y2J wins. I'm 1 down already!


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

DallasClark said:


> How does that disagree with Punk being shit today? He's fast becoming stale, that needs no comparison point.


Dude, you have a Brodus Clay avatar. I won't expand.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

We need to see this Kofi more often the aggressive one. But whenever he shows up he loses in big matches no matter what momentum he builds.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

i smell berries


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

HBK!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Shawn Michaels is here, y'all.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HBK GOT HIS SMILE BACK. HE LOOKS GORGEOUS.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HBK!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

MARKED FOR MICHAELS.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

DX?

Where the fuck is X-Pac?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does WWE always do those camera reveals with their backstage segments?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah Jericho! 

And Kofi does have Riddler faces on his trunks


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

jodox said:


> i don't get it.. how can you find truth's jokes funny but not punk's.


because he's feuding with Y2J...that means he's the golden boy ..untill he leaves after Wrestlemania


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Good match. Glad Y2J won but I do hope Kofi gets a decent push.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

NOOO. save it for smackdown FFS


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

kofi should have won.

hbk looks special.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Michaels looks way old!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> .........And Kofi doesn't even get to roll into the chamber with a win.


*He beat Miz a couple weeks ago.*


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

jerry's woohoo sounds as fake as all his ex wives orgasms.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

fuck SD shit on Raw

FUCK it


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The Giant vs. The Giant Killer


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> HBK!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Pretty much.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DallasClark said:


> How does that disagree with Punk being shit today? He's fast becoming stale, that needs no comparison point.


because youre telling us that the guy needs to be more original. Im pointing out that even the most over of superstars had incredibly lame lines. Im actually pretty sure the rock used a similar line to the bestiality line punk used at some point in his career. The thing is, you all want Punk to deliver his lines in the same fashion as a Hogan, rock or Austin...that wont ever happen so stop pining for it.

Theres a massive problem with this board that I've noticed...so many people want the current roster to be copycats of the past roster, and thats not how progress is made, it's how progress is hindered. Am I saying the product is flawless now, and people should leave it alone? FUCK NO, but am I saying that people should let the current roster blossom on their own? absolutely.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> DX?
> 
> Where the fuck is X-Pac?


Getting arrested in random places for possession of weed.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Dog show? Don't tempt me.

Lazy performance by Jericho, but it still outshined anything I've seen in a long time. 

Aww.... A loving embrace between two people I can't stand!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice TV match, HBK looks...different.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Who give a shit about Big Show? does he need to work on both shows?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

the almost bald kid is back comb over and all time for a toupee Sean .


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> HBK!!!!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


This!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Random condom advert ftw lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton x Big Show? Have they faced before? This should be interesting. (Y)


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

can we just end the brand split now.... let jercho and punk fued for the second EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEver undisputed championship.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *He beat Miz a couple weeks ago.*


But Miz beat him up 95% of the match, Trouble In Paradise, and then they cut to the back for something 10 seconds later. At least this week he got to show some fire and personality.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Who give a shit about Big Show? does he need to work on both shows?


yes because the fans love him (Y)


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

has anyone noticed that the site hasn't go down as frequently?

now that i said that...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Good to see HBK back in WWE!


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

BieberHole69 said:


> Dude, you have a Brodus Clay avatar. I won't expand.


Okay dude, peace dude. No need to explain yourself dude. 



ZigglerMark83 said:


> because youre telling us that the guy needs to be more original. Im pointing out that even the most over of superstars had incredibly lame lines. Im actually pretty sure the rock used a similar line to the bestiality line punk used at some point in his career. The thing is, you all want Punk to deliver his lines in the same fashion as a Hogan, rock or Austin...that wont ever happen so stop pining for it.
> 
> Theres a massive problem with this board that I've noticed...so many people want the current roster to be copycats of the past roster, and thats not how progress is made, it's how progress is hindered. Am I saying the product is flawless now, and people should leave it alone? FUCK NO, but am I saying that people should let the current roster blossom on their own? absolutely.


What are you talking about? I said Punk is being boring, and certainly not funny and you're launching into a diatribe about copying the good old days, as if I said anything like that? My point is CM Punk recently, and tonight, has been running out of material and I'm not entertained by him. Stop arguing points I'm not making.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I really wish they would stop giving us Big Show matches on Raw, his matches always lose major amounts of viewers because people just don't give a shit about him.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys Evan Bourne comes back soon. :hhh


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> because youre telling us that the guy needs to be more original. Im pointing out that even the most over of superstars had incredibly lame lines. Im actually pretty sure the rock used a similar line to the bestiality line punk used at some point in his career. The thing is, you all want Punk to deliver his lines in the same fashion as a Hogan, rock or Austin...that wont ever happen so stop pining for it.
> 
> Theres a massive problem with this board that I've noticed...so many people want the current roster to be copycats of the past roster, and thats not how progress is made, it's how progress is hindered. Am I saying the product is flawless now, and people should leave it alone? FUCK NO, but am I saying that people should let the current roster blossom on their own? absolutely.


Here's the problem, Rock's catchphrashes worked. We're not asking for Punk to deliver his "lines". We're asking for him to be fucking decent on the damn mic. So far, his newest "goto" is "clowshoes". He doesn't even say it with passion. It's basically "hello, clownshoes" *hopes for good reaction*.

That's what the problem is with him. Nobody expects him to get on the level of Austin or Hogan or Rock or anyone like that. But you can't keep using a catchphrase or gimmick that isn't over and expected to get over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Showing Kane destroy Bro is a great highlight.

lmao at Kane's music playing once he kicked the door open.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> because youre telling us that the guy needs to be more original. Im pointing out that even the most over of superstars had incredibly lame lines. Im actually pretty sure the rock used a similar line to the bestiality line punk used at some point in his career. The thing is, you all want Punk to deliver his lines in the same fashion as a Hogan, rock or Austin...that wont ever happen so stop pining for it.
> 
> *Theres a massive problem with this board that I've noticed...so many people want the current roster to be copycats of the past roster, and thats not how progress is made, it's how progress is hindered. Am I saying the product is flawless now, and people should leave it alone? FUCK NO, but am I saying that people should let the current roster blossom on their own? absolutely.*


this.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

royally fucked that quote, my bad


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love how they added kanes music into his attack on ryder.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

I almost blacked out over the box of spiders.
Shits gold jimmy gold


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Cena's on Raw tonight.. is he talking to Ryder?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES. BRO IS HERE. Bro to get lift on fire plz.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Woo Woo BOO!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena recieving mixed reaction.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Zack Ryder is leaving Raw in an ambulance tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh lord, Zack's going to get killed again.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

WWE would like to remind you how terrible this storyline is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Eve going to hear knees as the Tombstone hit. I never noticed that. 

Oh Ryder is here. 

WELL GEE I WONDER WHO IS GOING ON THE AMBULANCE TONIGHT?!?!?! HMMMMMM!!!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zack Ryder sucks get out of my screen


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well we know who's going into the Ambulance tonight

WWWYKI!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at how Ryder looks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, you see WWE. See what happens when you stuck Ryder with Cena. His cheers are decreasing by the weeks.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on now, clean humor can be funny. Give in and laugh a little. Demasculate a little bit and find some fun out of it. I've heard the same things said about Jericho, HBK, and other greats in the past. And when they get out of the limelight for just a half second everyone jumps on their bandwagon again.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

making ryder be in love and stuff is just straight up gay as hell, he sucks anyways, but still, they are making him look like a candy ass


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Kane to squish Ryder even worse with eve's help


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol do what you gotta do.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder to end up in a ambulance tonight.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If Kane really wanted to make Cena "embrace the hate," he'd punch a Make-a-wish kid in the face. The end.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Eve = worth getting put in a body cast for


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Great..... Zach Ryder gets injured and sent away in a ambulance..... again. This is exciting and new.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Alright my prediction is Kane is gonna somehow be in the locker room that Cena told Ryder to stay in


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Eve heel turn incoming.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Is Zack Ryder going to keep getting murdered by Kane on a weekly basis? Is that going to be the next "Brodus Clay debuts next week!"? :lmao


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: R-Truth is God*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> hes more over than Punk with the crowd .


Now that's just taking it too far. Now your later post about "_having the crowd in the palm of his hand_" is more accurate.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What's Kane gonna' have to do to keep Zack out? Chokeslam on flaming table with thumbtacks, followed by a tombstone from the top of the tron? Jesus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't care who the GM of Raw is!!! 

I DO NOT FUCKING CARE WHO RUNS THE DAMN SHOW!!!!


----------



## juztaredneck (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

He is pretty epic!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark for BIG JOHNNY's curled lip.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually like Otenga is the role. Yes PLEASE have Johnny be GM of both shows PLEASE!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena better EMBRACE THE HATE!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Officially ending the brand split....bout time


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

So wait, is Ryder Cena's valentine now?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

There's an action figure on King and Cole's table.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Micheal Cole Action Figure!!!


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Fucking brilliant RAW so far. Anyone who says otherwise is just plain wrong.

It beats a normal 'clusterfuck' opening with 6 people wasting time by coming out. Everyone started off, Jericho/Punk had some good interaction, Kofi got to look like a badass, Ziggler and Truth were both hilarious, and Miz cut a solid promo.

Kofi/Jericho was good, and as much as I want a Kofi push (just made a thread about it), Jericho losing would have been horrible at this time. Kofi looked good by not tapping out, and he lost via a 'rake to the eyes', so he's still legitimate.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

they need to mic otungas coffee mug for emphasis on the slurp


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess WWE creative wants us to forget when Eve told cena to stop getting involved in their business. 

also, if this Johnny Ace angle goes the way I think it's going, we could be witnessing the end of brand extension FINALLY!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

2 things
1. Zach needs to get laid
2. Michael Cole Action figure?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm surprised Ryder is even alive....:lmao

Only way I'm accepting this is if we get D-Bry to come out.
YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh no, this means no Aksana


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Big Show keeps screwing up stuff lol I love how they are doing that to him.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the Cole action figure..push a button for real whining action


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

WHERES DEL RRRRRIOO?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

I need that Michael Cole action figure in my life.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

MAH BOY D BRYAN!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this fuckin guy...


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan! Now the show gets good!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm getting my Michael Cole action figure!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Here comes dah nerd!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

How can it only be seen on WWE.com when you are fucking showing it on Raw you gimp.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

My ***** d bryan


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty good reaction for D Bryan.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

YES


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Fucking brilliant RAW so far. Anyone who says otherwise is just plain wrong.
> 
> It beats a normal 'clusterfuck' opening with 6 people wasting time by coming out. Everyone started off, Jericho/Punk had some good interaction, Kofi got to look like a badass, Ziggler and Truth were both hilarious, and Miz cut a solid promo.
> 
> Kofi/Jericho was good, and as much as I want a Kofi push (just made a thread about it), Jericho losing would have been horrible at this time. Kofi looked good by not tapping out, and he lost via a 'rake to the eyes', so he's still legitimate.


True, it's been fairly good.

Except, HHH/Michaels/Ego Battle is gotta come eventually.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Shameless mark.

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> they need to mic otungas coffee mug for emphasis on the slurp


YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's the number 8 contender for the IC title who happens to double as the World Champion.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Bryan on Commentary hopefully! :lmao

YES YES YES!!!!!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Bryan the only heel Cole doesn't like? I actually appreciate the consistency there.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

WORLD HEAVYEIGHT CHAMPION!

Daniel Bryan is awesome.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

May need to invest in a Michael Cole action figure.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

lmao!! yes!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WORLD! HEAVYWEIGHT! CHAMPION!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES. I love DB.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

HEY ITS DIEGO SANCHEZ!! I mean Daniel Bryan!!


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hyped for Orton vs Show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dammit another break.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hmm, well nothing happened in between commercial breaks...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

BrokenWater said:


> WHERES DEL RRRRRIOO?


Getting a crotch massage from the Bella's.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

starvin90 said:


> My ***** d bryan


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why was Big Show wearing camo? That bitch can't hide! *


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

im about to start calling bryan, bison


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

BrokenWater said:


> WHERES DEL RRRRRIOO?


Hopefully staying away.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I figure if Bryan joins commentary and spends the entire match shouting "Yes! Yes! Yes!" I should pre-emptively buy shares in Kleenex now.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

oh look now DB and Cole will bitch at each other the entire match instead of calling it


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Officially ending the brand split....bout time


Please no. Brand split end = Cena on both shows, no good undercard matches, no consistency, no ability to fit everything into one show. They have enough trouble of that as it is.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bryan on commentary should be awesome.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Bourne comes back in a month guys. :buriedburied


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

What a beautiful crowd. If only the crowd was like this every show. Props to San Diego.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

I reallly don't wanna see big show though


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> oh look now DB and Cole will bitch at each other the entire match instead of calling it


Because we really need an in depth wrestling analysis of a Big Show match...


----------



## teamAwesome (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

Truth is a fucking legend.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Big Show and Randy Orton getting into a punch contest while the crowd boos and cheers and Bryan screams YES both times


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

A little late, but did it seem Miz kinda fucked up and got legit pissed?


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Show............ this is a prime reason why I tune into Raw weekly over SD!

Now I get three minutes worth of video footage and probably ten to fifteen more in ring and post-interference.

Is he close to retiring yet?


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

I dont get the D Bry love.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why was Big Show wearing camo? That bitch can't hide! *


GI Show


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Cole is going to bitch this entire match.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> What a beautiful crowd. If only the crowd was like this every show. Props to San Diego.


Yep. They were hot from the start and have kept it up through the first hour. Rare for Raw these days.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> Because we really need an in depth wrestling analysis of a Big Show match...


Exactly  unless that guy is a fan of slow big men that can't wrestle


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh fuck off Big Show!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Tedious said:


> Please no. Brand split end = Cena on both shows, no good undercard matches, no consistency, no ability to fit everything into one show. They have enough trouble of that as it is.


completely ignorant post


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole bumsucking Bryan, WTF?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so cole is now a bryan fan... wtf.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bet's on the amount of times DB shouts YES!!!! this match?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Fuck you big show


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

No Bryan on commentary


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is Cole sucking up because Bryan is sat next to him or because he's full heel now. That's the question.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Be consistent Micheal Cole!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cole is a phony around DB ahahahahaha.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw shit, he isn't commentary.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

with ratings bryan there this match will draw like crazy


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Aw, he's not on commentary? 

Cole is soooooooooooooo bipolar when it comes to D-Bry. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

I love that knit hat.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Because we really need an in depth wrestling analysis of a Big Show match...


Haha, lol.

Orton better win this one but I doubt it. Big Show will probably squash him so that he looks "injured" heading towards Chamber and there gets eliminated early and written off to get some rest.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

micheal cole likes DB now? WTF. what happened? did DB invite him to run a train on AJ?


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

hold up cole called bryan wonderful..it's happening.....YES YES(x 10)


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait, they finally realized the Bryan and Cole are both heels.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

lol cole doesn't want to get his head kicked in


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

The Big Show.. a sure fire way to kill any momentum your show has.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamn I hear Big Show's music but I can't see him... where the fuck is he?*


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

damn orton's music was off


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Bourne comes back in a month guys. :buriedburied


:lol

I so want to start up a marijuana chant for him at a show. LET HIM SMOKE HIS WEED/SYNTHETICZ.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No commentary for Bryan


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Weak pop for Orton. Good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole changed his tune on DB very quickly


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The Fat Show wearing camo? Fail


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

What Bryans not on commentary


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cole just doesn't want to get killed by D-Bry.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Goddamn I hear Big Show's music but I can't see him... where the fuck is he?*


:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

King & Cole....shut up.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'd love to see DB break Cole's limbs.

Would make it more of a quality show.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish they would put him on commentary.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Goddamn I hear Big Show's music but I can't see him... where the fuck is he?*


:lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess WWE doesn't view Orton/Bryan as a potential big money match.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was one weak pop for Orton.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

lol Cole is scared of Daniel Bryan, jerry and cole can't decide on him lol!!


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Bryan sitting on that chair like a BAWSE (ugh !)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Fatcat said:


> Wait, they finally realized the Bryan and Cole are both heels.


It comes and goes. Cole's still 80% anti-Bryan.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

The Smackdown Elimination Chamber actually has a damn good lineup.


----------



## Nick021 (Feb 12, 2012)

Has HHH appeared yet!?!?!??!

I've saved up my wank bank especially for him!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show wins by DQ. DB to interfere.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

looks like Cole is praising Bryan after Bryan threatened to break his arms last friday.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan looking like he's getting a lap dance.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not that I'm the biggest Daniel Bryan fan in the world, but it would be really peachy if he kicked Lawler's fucking head in.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is it a shame for two wrestlers to wrestle each other King? They are doing their fucking job!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Crowd isn't real hot for this match. Guess that happens when two faces fight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark when Show starts screaming.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

greendude11 said:


> I'd love to see DB break Cole's limbs.
> 
> Would make it more of a quality show.



I'd rather him choke Cole out with his own tie


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JESUS JUST GOT BACK FROM A COMMERCIAL


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Another commercial????????????????


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should've put DB on commentary so this match would be interesting.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

We're on a break?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Woohoo! Another commercial break! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Commercials A-FUCKING-GAIN? Orton cowarding out, heel turn?


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol

Big Show has slapped Randy's chest once and tried to pick him up by his head. Now he's winded.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

Rather watch him for a whole 2 hours than Punk for 10 minutes


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inb4 barrett run in


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

ANOTHER commercial break? I count 3 in 15 minutes.. 9 minutes commercials, 6 mins show time. fuck sake


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

PacoAwesome said:


> looks like Cole is praising Bryan after Bryan threatened to break his arms last friday.


hahaha was this on smackdown?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why the hell Orton is the heel in this match? stupid booking.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

i'm laughing at Cole kissing Daniel Bryan's ass .


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Why the fuck is a closed fist a legal maneuver? Have they completely abandoned all attempts to make this look like it could be a real sports competition? If punches were legal, it would look like boxing/MMA. Meh, whatever.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Nick021 said:


> Has HHH appeared yet!?!?!??!
> 
> I've saved up my wank bank especially for him!


Jesus, when will you die?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Carcass said:


> They should've put DB on commentary so this match would be interesting.


:agree:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone think Khali has a match tonight?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No video packages so far! Am I right?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Definitely seeing The Lorax!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Welcome back from that commerical break to Monday Night Raw Supershow, tonight we have the 6 raw elimination chamber participants all facing each other in one on one competition.

And you can watch this, after this commercial break, be right back folks!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

superfudge said:


> Weak pop for Orton. Good.


*Sounded like a great pop to me.*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Otunga is actually growing on me. He's found his role in the WWE. He can still be in ring in tag matches and such, but until he improves, no major angles in ring IMO. I did find it interesting that when Sheamus ripped his shirt off last week, the chicks went wild. He's way over with the females, that's for sure. They'd go even more wild if he was more of a face. It's somewhat minor stuff keeping him from being useable too. 

And I hope Show crushes Orton here.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

shame bryan isnt on commentary


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

what a weird way to come out of commercial


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Sounded like a great pop to me.*


How dare you have working ears?!?


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Cole "I love when Bryan smiles"


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Bartman said:


> ANOTHER commercial break? I count 3 in 15 minutes.. 9 minutes commercials, 6 mins show time. fuck sake


it's HBK's fault. but boy do we love him!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

okay cole let's just forget that you hated Bryan


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

orton is definitely playing the heel in this match


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

how does rolling out of the ring mean a heel turn? if someone as big as big show was gonna punch u, wouldnt u run away too?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Vintage heel Randy Orton


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ace Ventura said:


> No video packages so far! Am I right?


There was one at the beginning of the show, but it was like they used to in the attitude era so it's okay


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton's dropkicks are beautifull.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

JUST FUCK OFF AND RETIRE SHOW JUST FUCK OFF :cuss:


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice dropkick Randy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I've reached my breaking point with Cole & King. Mute Button ENGAGE!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

lol at Cole flip flopping and being a Bryan fan all of a sudden, he must fear getting both arms broken.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Good bump from Show.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Extra Vintage!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lmao that was awesome


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

NICE DDT from Orton!!! Nice spot!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Top rope spike DDT!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tedious said:


> Jesus, when will you die?


*When he gets around Pontius Pilate?*


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Imagine if bryan snatched the headset off king and said show looks like king kong but wrestles like ann darrow


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Extra vintage Randy Orton!


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Whoa! Extra Vintage!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice DDT!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

:eddie


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that was pretty sweet


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't know something could be EXTRA Vintage:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Why the fuck is a closed fist a legal maneuver? Have they completely abandoned all attempts to make this look like it could be a real sports competition? If punches were legal, it would look like boxing/MMA. Meh, whatever.


Not necessarily. It took a few years before MMA adopted more of a boxing/kickboxing style of striking. In the beginning for a while it was one punch at a time standing up or cheap little combos that usually missed. The same still goes in any other combat sport such as catche/collegic wrestling, BJJ by itself, *****, or any other form of grappling fighting if you test those guys in real striking or punching. It's one thing to do it shadow boxing and a whole other beast when your in a real fight bro. Wrestling is wrestling, boxing is boxing. It's my belief that wrestling comes first before boxing and from a sports entertainment perspective it's the same thing.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

lolwut?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great DDT!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That was UGLY.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh god, what a botched RKO.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Worst RKO...ever. 

But hey. We got a Botchamania Clip!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Wow.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Botched RKO!!


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Watch a botch. Fat ass.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YOU FUCKED UP YOU FUCKED UP YOU FUCKED UP


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Boooooootchhhhhh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Uh oh BOTCH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What happened there? 

Of course Daniel interference was going to happen.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

damn who just botched


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

"you fucked up" chant heh


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You fuck up. You fuck up.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

quite the botch


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Did we just get a you fucked up chant in San Diego?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Botch!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Botch!

Did show say "FUCK!" when he was on the floor?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Stupid! Stupid! Stupid! and a you fucked up chant.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

2nd one looked great. thanks for the care Orton.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

that was a awful rko.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lol, nice botch on the first RKO.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Was that a botch,


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

:lmao Back to hating D-Bryan.

And hahahahahaa, the crowd loves it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I F'N LOVE THIS CROWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME THAT WAS CHANTED?????
THIS CROWD IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

does the WWE even know if bryan is a heel or face?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

You know what WWE needs? Some guys with spray on tans and tribal tattoos. There's just not enough :trollface:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ortons..is so going to call himself stupid later


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

DANIEL MOTHERFUCKING BRYAN!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

While DB's ringside: "You better respect Bryan!"

While DB's in-ring: "What a weasel!"


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did Bryan miss his cue or something?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome spot followed by a botched rko followed by a you fucked up chant EPIC match.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

That was great.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Crowd: "YOU F*CKED UP!!" CHANT!! I LOVE SAN DIEGO!!! MY HOMETOWN!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Daniel Bryan looks *old as hell* right now.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

STUPID STUPID STUPID


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

now IWC gonna hate Big Show instead of Miz.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

A you fucked up chant on a PG show? You stay classy San Diego.


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

no promo from DB 

 feels bad


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Calm down everyone...FUCK! Orton would have hit the RKO properly if he could see the big show. FUCK CAMO!*


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

they made big show look really weak tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in love with this crowd.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol you know what Orton is thinking "Stupid Stupid Stupid"


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

WWE Monday Night Raw: The only PG show where you can audibly hear the word "FUCK" 10 times in a row.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The last 4 pages are why I love this place.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Was that a Benoit I saw?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i love smarky crowds


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

STUPID STUPID STUPID!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, I was completely "away" when all this shit went down, lol.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

what a waste of time that was


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Calm down everyone...FUCK! Orton would have hit the RKO properly if he could have seen the big show. FUCK CAMO!*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

love the crowd


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Calm down everyone...FUCK! Orton would have hit the RKO properly if he could see the big show. FUCK CAMO!*


:lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Randy Orton thought Big Show was gonna push him away on that first RKO, like they normally do. I'd say it was Big Show's fault for not doing that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Calm down everyone...FUCK! Orton would have hit the RKO properly if he could see the big show. FUCK CAMO!*


You're on top form tonight, LC!


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Will Orton get in Show's face for botching that RKO like he did Kofi and others? 

If he does, I'd almost pay the fee of a PPV to see the outcome if he slapped Show legit and got in his face backstage. It would quite possibly be the greatest thing of all time when Show was done.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Bourne has a stoner gimmick when he returns.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Aint show fault tho he went down orton just stayed up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Calm down everyone...FUCK! Orton would have hit the RKO properly if he could see the big show. FUCK CAMO!*


:lmao


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Honestly, crowd of the year so far. Chicago underwhelmed and San Diego has made this a really enjoyable watching experience.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> they made big show look really weak tonight.


yeah, taking naps and shit on the ropes. Orton - "I want to DDT him, but he's sleeping..."


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Botchamania here we come.

When Orton saw that show was bumping he should have just flopped.


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

Love this crowd, could we possibly even get a divas match reaction??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looking forward to this HBK/HHH and possibly Taker segment. Looks like it's gonna have time.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Either Orton didn't execute the move he has done for years correctly or Big Show fell too soon.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Calm down everyone...FUCK! Orton would have hit the RKO properly if he could have seen the big show. FUCK CAMO!*


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ApexPrey said:


> Love this crowd, could we possibly even get a divas match reaction??


That'd be a rarity indeed.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ApexPrey said:


> Love this crowd, could we possibly even get a divas match reaction??


Bring out Kharma and yes, hell Beth will get a massive ovation!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Antho10000 said:


> Either Orton didn't execute the move he has done for years correctly or Big Show fell too soon.


big show was suppose to push him off it looked like


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Looking forward to this HBK/HHH and possibly Taker segment. Looks like it's gonna have time.


:mark:


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

That DDT was cool as fuck. That RKO was so fucked up.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Stupid booking, you make your second biggest star a heel for no reason, Show looks weak before the huge Shaq program just for this irrelevant midget? I don't see the point here, but this is WWE in 2012...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm kind of surprised Orton kept his cool.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

OH MAH GAWD! NICKELBACK!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck Nickleback


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ApexPrey said:


> Love this crowd, could we possibly even get a divas match reaction??


Now you're just pushing it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What was the chant after that awful botched RKO?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Stop trying to make Nickelback happen, WWE.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Go away Nickelback


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..lets see..Rok came back to take on Cena...Y2J came back to take on Punk..whos coming back next..RVD to take on Evan..

...zing


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

HBK

forums crash in 3,2,1


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HBK!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh ello HBK!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*HBK!!!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd go fishin with HBK*


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Look at this photograph!!! effin Nickelback


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ApexPrey said:


> Love this crowd, could we possibly even get a divas match reaction??


Dont expect miracles.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wow, maybe its me, but there was absolutely NO pop for HBK. Good, maybe WWE will start tealizing that they should stop bringing back legends


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

did the crowd leave or something?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

HBK is getting fat


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Total Package said:


> What was the chant after that awful botched RKO?


You fucked up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm creaming.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

ShaggyK said:


> I'd rather him choke Cole out with his own tie


That would be even better


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder if taker is around


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The last few times I've seen Shawn, he was dressed like Larry the Cable Guy. I'm glad he isn't doing that tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HBK looks broken down and old.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> You know what WWE needs? Some guys with spray on tans and tribal tattoos. There's just not enough :trollface:


They should just raid the military, every housing installation is packed full of 'em. I'm pretty sure it's a prerequisite. Just get a couple to go AWOL, train 'em up, give 'em MORE tribal tattoos -- Oh, wait.
:hmm: rton


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Heartbreak Kid is back!!!!!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Calm down everyone...FUCK! Orton would have hit the RKO properly if he could see the big show. FUCK CAMO!*


At least it got him a commercial role, damn those knockout punches were brutal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSRkJuXNpu0


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

HBK looks like he aged 20 years since we last saw him.


----------



## step73121 (Apr 25, 2011)

not a great reaction for HBK


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> Honestly, crowd of the year so far. Chicago underwhelmed and San Diego has made this a really enjoyable watching experience.


Well to be fair, Chicago had high expectations after Money In The Bank. And San Diego usually has none. Maybe it's just my Chicago bias...


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

HBK!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry Cole, Bret is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Epic upside down HBK sign.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not a boytoy?
Yes, you're not 20 years old anymore


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

What's with the crap pop for HBK?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I fucking miss this guy.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

He looks old as shit


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*bows down*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Shawn's getting a little out of shape ha.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

HBK bores me.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

The greatest in ring peformer of all time is here!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh it is a good reaction for HBK. Wouldja look at that


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Wonder if Shawn's wearing a wig. We all know how WWE love to make things trend. #wig


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

looks old


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Mister Excitement said:


> I'm kind of surprised Orton kept his cool.


What is he supposed to do? Talk shit about the freaking Big Show?? Even Orton isn't that stupid.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

HBK looks like he has been "enjoying" retirement a bit too much.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks old, fat, looks blown up already 

Still, always great to see him


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That awkward moment when your TV volume is loud and HBK's music plays with other people at home


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like how he's hunched over


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Much like Benoit, I'll choose to remember this ignorant douche more for what he's accomplished in the ring... not out. Or backstage.

He should just go back to hanging out with the Nuge and reading his Byblez.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> What's with the crap pop for HBK?


WWE simply forgot to edit in the pre-made crowd cheers.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn does hunting ducks age you quick.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Yay, reality Michaels AND MR EGO!

EGO MAN IS BACK!

Yay, he'll be there! He'll be there to add more to his ego!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Please come back, HBK.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Fatcat said:


> HBK looks like he aged 20 years since we last saw him.


more like added 20lbs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He looks great for his age actually.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

HBK is great, but he looks hobbled walking a bit. Hope he never comes back for another match, want to remember him for what he was, not what he would be.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HBK might look old but I bet he can still bait a hook.*


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

BieberHole69 said:


> Much like Benoit, I'll choose to remember this ignorant douche more for what he's accomplished in the ring... not out. Or backstage.
> 
> He should just go back to hanging out with the Nuge and reading his Byblez.


Comparing HBK to Chris Benoit is like comparing Gandhi to Hitler. Don't ever.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

who is this man in the wrestling ring


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

so HBK wanted Triple H to accept the challenge to the Undertaker but last year he was pissed off that he even fought the Undertaker.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I sure as hell didn't want to hear those words


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> That awkward moment when your TV volume is loud and HBK's music plays with other people at home


and they come in the room and they see a huge smile on your face?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> Shawn's getting a little out of shape ha.


yeah, he's retired though. Would you care if you were in his shoes? uh...boots?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> That awkward moment when your TV volume is loud and HBK's music plays with other people at home


Followed by that awkward moment when someone catches you doing the HBK dance.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Shawn bald? Was with the sides of his head?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No, Shawn. No.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Game, y'all.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Followed by that awkward moment when someone catches you doing the HBK dance.


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *HBK might look old but I bet he can still bait a hook.*


Is he hunting cougars on his Television show?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Mannerisms are Hogan-esq, I guess when you're old and have a bad back.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, so... MICHALES/HHH/UNDERTAKER YEAR 4! 

Fucking egotisitical.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Starting the timer now...

I'm expecting a shorter Triple H promo this time.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

BieberHole69 said:


> Much like Benoit, I'll choose to remember this ignorant douche more for what he's accomplished in the ring... not out. Or backstage.
> 
> He should just go back to hanging out with the Nuge and reading his Byblez.


You are officially a dumb dumb.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Ha, Shawn playing that air guitar.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol Shawn's air guitar


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Triple h says no


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Is it 2011 again?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Woulda marked if Michaels handed him the mic like back in the DX days


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Triple H to put his career on the line


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH to promo for another 20 minutes?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Is he hunting cougars on his Television show?


*Well he's a little too old to be hunting cougars if you hear me... *


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

DX?! There's no DX without X-PAC!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Antho10000 said:


> Is Shawn bald? Was with the sides of his head?


He has extentions. His real hair he has a short ponytail and bald sides.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Haha one guy in the crowd "TEXAS!"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

AND NOW TRIPS TURNS ON HIS BEST FRIEND!

Or something.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Who cares if shawns out of shape now hes retired?

He was still the best at entertaining us for half his life.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this might very well be an hour long promo between trips, hbk, and taker...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Women still go crazy for this guy. It's amazing.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Triple H bigging himself up that he would destroy the Undertaker if he faces him again lol


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

HBK is going to get pedigree'd


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

dlb223 said:


> Comparing HBK to Chris Benoit is like comparing Gandhi to Hitler. Don't ever.


Never compared the two. Just used the two names in the same sentence because I feel negative about both of their personal lives and opinions on subjects.

Should I just call him He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named? :lol


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Im just joknig around for the most part, but when HHH said he wasnt gonna wrestle Taker again and the crowd would have popped bigger than all night I would have fucking lol'd


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well he's a little too old to be hunting cougars if you hear me... *


:lmao

LC killing it tonight


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Please, just stop this HHH/Undertaker crap.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, Triple H's burying time at it's finest.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

superfudge said:


> Is it 2011 again?


That's what I'm thinking!
F'n redundancy! 
Over and over the same crap.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Not a bad crowd tonight. Oh first post here, long time lurker wooooo.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

H stroking his peen.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Triple H heel turn?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Embrace the hate, Hunter.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

HBK calling out Trips on burying people. :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

He means.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

'that's what you are, you finish people' :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Michaels should've said, "you berry people" as well.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Shawn admitting Triple H buries talents.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

HBK heel turn...lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OOOOOHH Shi-


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

ooooh HBK going deep "You married that chick and now you became one of them!?!?!"


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

One of them.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhh damn


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SNAPPPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good line from HBK there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Superkick that bitch HBK!*


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Time for Triple H to bury HBK.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

HHH loaned HBK his shovel tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw shit... Hunter falling for it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

snap.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He married that chick how many years ago? He's just now a sellout? Hahaha.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HBK/HHH
Wrestlemania match: WHO CAN PLAY POLITICTS MORE?!
Winner gets to make a tweet!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

HHH to Pedigree HBK in 3,2...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What Shawn is really saying is "You bury everyone Trips!".


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

ZING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Christian HBK calling for his best friend to murder the dead man.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Triple H is going to take HBK backstage and scold him for not saying what was on the script.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shawn, I'm pretty sure Jesus tells you to turn the other cheek when confronted. 


I've ready The Bible brah!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is intense, but its just an awful storyline.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn this picked up.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HBK's voice is giving out...poor guy


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow there is some serious homoerotic undertone to this 
Awkward


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SHOTS FIRED!!!


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

HBK still owns!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh man I was hoping we'd get epic Cena face!*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *HBK might look old but I bet he can still bait a hook.*


2 treble hooks no less.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh shit!

Shit just got real!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF HEEL TURN


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

HHH is still awesome at cutting promos. Is he turning heel? He'd be amazing as a heel authority figure.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Hhh heel turn lol


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

such a stupid ass angle


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Me likey this segment.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is triple H serious "ONE DAY THIS WILL ALL BE MINE!"....this is just, an absolute joke.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Please superkick


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like the old heel evolution HHH


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Triple H is brilliant, fuck the haters.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

shit is getting real.


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Is anyone else really enjoying this segment? I sure am.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, now it's actually a little interesting. 
But I know they aren't going to turn him heel. But I hope......I hope....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shawn Michaels and Triple H trending on my twitter RanFanKY*


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

what hhh said made alotta sense


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit this is an awesome angle!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

TRIPLE THREAT MATCH!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Heel turn?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is a really good segment.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hhh, Kane says hi.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

swerve


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

"We are the end of an era"

Finally, someone said it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Undertaker is a brand? Michelle McCool is on this brand


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

lol
HHH thinking Undertaker used backstage powers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HHH is showing his true colors right now.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

So, how many Last Outlaws are there now?


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> HBK calling out Trips on burying people. :lmao


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

That's what you do, you bury people


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

"We are the end of an era." DAMN that gave me chills when he said that. So sad.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

If this is gonna turn into Corporate heel Triple H...

Are they fucking stupid? Where is Punk?


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

This will all be mine....Me you and taker are the end of an era....We're a dying breed.....Holy fuck, she just said what we've all been thinking


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Way to put over the new guys.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

This has just taken a godly turn. I WANT to see this feud now. Fucking amazing promo by Triple H.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ho snap! They shooting some bullets at each other!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RETURN FIRE!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BAHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAH biggest line of bullshit in WWE history:

Triple H: "Im not going to do it to feed my ego"


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant segment with some true words spoken!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OOOH Boy, I'm loving this.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

triple h is underrated as hell on the stick


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

What HHH pretty much said is true


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ouch burn.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

since when has trips not done anything to feed his ego? or are we to forget trips buries everyone including cameramen night?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL, he's turning heel now and NOT when he was going against Punk?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kiss him HBK and prove you're not a lesbian*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Shawn Michaels and Triple H trending on my twitter RanFanKY*


:lmao


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

You have no peace. How poetic. It's like a Hallmark card.


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

Loving this!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

HBK really needs a strepsil.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Srsbsns time, the jacket is off!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> LOL, he's turning heel now and NOT when he was going against Punk?


Thinking the same thing :lmao


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

"Look me in the eye! No, the good eye!"


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

UH OH
ASS KICKING COMING SOON


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The_Chief said:


>


Fantastic. Well done.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Pedigree him!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Notice how he said 'eye' kids, even Shawn knows Hunter can't play _that_ Game #WhichEye


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is what's severely lacking with today's crop of wrestlers.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Triple H burying the entire roster to build himself up??

how original


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Is this segment really happening?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this were 14 years ago, they would have kissed already. Because they were kinda gay for each other like that....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was one of the best segments in a long time. Good shit.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So... no taker?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Gif the shoulder tap


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shit just got real!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

FINALLY.

And holy fuck, what a pop


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy mackerel, endless promo is endless.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

GONG


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Undertaker!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Bravo.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

OH SHITTT


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

GONG!
MAJOR POP!
VIDEO PACKAGE!


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh snap! Another video promo!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> That was one of the best segments in a long time. Good shit.


:agree:


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Taker watching his dirty movies again.


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

This crowd is unbelievable. THey are making it feel like a ppv.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Back to the Taker Cave!


----------



## JohnDoe1234 (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker video segment to cover up his wig/baldness.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> So... no taker?


*Probably not...


...OH SHIT!*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

of course taker isnt actually here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love cheesy Taker videos. Consistent as fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Undertaker has a lot of time on his hands to be putting these video packages together, lol.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The segment has strained some interest back into the storyline!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Quick taker better get Kanes wig back to him before his segment starts


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd just went mental for that gong!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Theeeeee UNDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER-TAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR!

EDIT: Taker cutting his hair? LOL.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

That Taker pop was amazing.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So "no, I don't want to fight".
VIDEO TIME!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Taker's turning into The Rock with his pre-recorded vids.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The same promo again?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao He gon crazy y'all.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

'Taker lives in a rape basement?

Raven couldn't pay his mortgages, obviously.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

AMERICAN BAD ASS TAKER RETURNS!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahaha of course. BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Taker went EMO and cut it all off!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH SHIT!!!

knew it was a wig

BALD TAKER!!!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to write him in being bald.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What's the deal with him cutting his hair?


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

ABA Taker turn!?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the more the days go on the more i feel like taker really is going to lose the streak to trips, fuck you triple h you cunt!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No matter what else you can say, man does WWE make some great video packages.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cutting hair omg


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

undertaker shaving his head to dubstep...a low point in WWE history


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well they cleared the loss of hair up lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Hair is gone


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

bald time. go.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Taker cutting his hair. When he comes back with the Judge Doom look, people won't be too shocked now.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh look, a promo within a promo!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

And that, boys and girls, is how it is done.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cuttin dat wig*


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol @ Mark cutting his "hair" to mask his baldness


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that segment was pretty sweet.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

HE CUT OFF HIS HAIR?!!! BIKER TAKER!!!!!!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

KEEP ROLLING ROLLING ROLLING


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cuttin dat wig OH SHIT SON!*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

great storytelling.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Bald Taker huh? rton


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This is all so horrible. I can't believe I'm going to have to endure 20 minutes of this every week until WM28.

Daniel Bryan is the only good thing left.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait for their title match at Mania!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup he's bald.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So this is how they are going to explain balding taker? I'm ok with it I guess


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He cuts his hair and people start screaming American Bad Ass Taker? Silly people. :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Another awesome Taker video package...but I still don't want to see Undertaker vs Triple H 3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't want to see a bald Undertaker.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

That was awesome, love they are working the hair into this!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

HHH is def ending the streak


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"LOOK ME IN THE EYE!"

*close-up on wonky eyes*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cuttin' dat wig OH SHIT SON!*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Big Evil Boys


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Aww, I was hoping we would get to see short-haired Taker.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Uh oh, we gonna get bald Taker now!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

AMERICAN BAD ASS TAKER IS COMING BACK!! HE CUT THE HAIR!!!! He put down the hat, next week it will be the jacket  He's taking away the "dark" Undertaker parts one by one. This week its the hat and the hair.. next week it will be the jacket!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

That whole segment was amazing. 

Brilliance, absolutely captivating television.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like they found a way to have Taker come back bald LOL


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Taker cutting the,wig haha


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> And that, boys and girls, is how it is done.


true story!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

they're playing up to this short hair by having him cut it in the story? At least they realized how stupid he'd look running around with a wig at WM.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........*


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Close your eyes and you'd confuse hbks raspy voice with pillmans...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They had to show that he cut his hair:lmao
I don't even know what that has to do with anything unless he's coming back as the ABA, but still.
Maybe he'll go Sweeney Todd on HHH at Mania and just kill him with his razor blade. :lmao
Other than that that whole segment went 100 times better than what I was expecting! Nicely done!


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Why can't all segments be that good?

Still don't care to see the match, though.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

That segment was brilliant.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

He wasn't funny in this segment(better than Punk), since the RAW after SVS he's just a forced babyface.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

attitudEra said:


> the more the days go on the more i feel like taker really is going to lose the streak to trips, fuck you triple h you cunt!!!


:hhh2


----------



## Under619Taker (Sep 22, 2004)

I just don't get how they put that hair cutting thing in the promo.. like.. it had no relevance to Trips accepting the challenge...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The intensity between HBK/HHH was pretty damn good, but it just felt weird overall once the Taker promo started...

And so this is supposed to be their explanation for Taker's shorter hair? He's cutting his hair because he's obsessed with HHH? WTF?


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Dat dubstep. Dem hair particles.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe I'm just impatient but I really wanted HHH to pedigree HBK and fully turn to a new Vince McMahon kinda super heel


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Spyryt said:


> Crowd just went mental for that gong!


It's a bell. :side:


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Undertaker took off the Hat and cut the long hair. He's removing elements of the "dark" Undertaker, and is going back to American Bad Ass Undertaker!!


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

Majesty said:


> AMERICAN BAD ASS TAKER IS COMING BACK!! HE CUT THE HAIR!!!! He put down the hat, next week it will be the jacket  He's taking away the "dark" Undertaker parts one by one. This week its the hat and the hair.. next week it will be the jacket!


You do know his "hair" was under his hat, right? And it would be pretty impossible to cut his "hair" with his hat on, right?

Just making sure.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

ABA!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cutting off the wig means shit got serious.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This is all so horrible. I can't believe I'm going to have to endure 20 minutes of this every week until WM28.

Daniel Bryan is the only good thing left.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

just because they showed him gutting his hair, doesn't mean he's coming back BALD or that he's BIKER TAKER. FOR FUCKS SAKE, it just means he's going to have shorter hair! Jesus Christ!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tony Tornado said:


> This is all so horrible. I can't believe I'm going to have to endure 20 minutes of this every week until WM28.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the only good thing left.


lol Bryan's horrible. That HHH/HBK segment was one of the best segments in a long time.

Bald Taker is going to look weird as shit.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Triple H is a beast on the mic. Nobody today matches his intensity. Very few back then did either.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay Troy Polamalu!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

So apparently Taker cut his hair cause he's going insane and is obsessed about Triple H being the last man standing, I guess.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

great back and forth between HHH and HBK...and then Taker went all Sally Stalker


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Ziggler Jobber entrance?


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Ziggler!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Did anybody else laugh at Shawn Michaels pointing at Triple H and saying "That's what you do. You finish people. You end careers. You step on throats."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay Ziggler! 

Boo Truth!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Spiders in a box match

book it


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero :ass unk2 :cody


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Triple h showing heel , loved it 

however , still not interested in this feud


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Tony Tornado said:


> This is all so horrible. I can't believe I'm going to have to endure 20 minutes of this every week until WM28.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the only good thing left.


If you didn't find that entertaining, I suggest you just stop watching WWE entirely. I mean come on.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

ABA return?? Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This was a great 20 minutes segment except the "this is going to be mine" bullshit.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> It's a bell. :side:


Gong sounds better than bell though doesn't it


----------



## shouldagethim (Feb 14, 2012)

guys if taker`s bald i am DONE WITH WWE!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

way to go triple h burying the entire fucking roster ! 

and what the fuck does undertaker cutting his hair have to do with him wating to get his hands on triple h ?

its like they needed to find a storyline way for undertaker to be bald but it makes no sense why he would cut his hair !


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Great segment--


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

vickie is lookin hot as fuck lately...


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tony Tornado said:


> This is all so horrible. I can't believe I'm going to have to endure 20 minutes of this every week until WM28.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the only good thing left.


best post hands down


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> lol Bryan's horrible. That HHH/HBK segment was one of the best segments in a long time.
> 
> Bald Taker is going to look weird as shit.


Taker's got a peanut head. Imma laugh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's hilarious that they show Taker cutting his hair, then show the hair monster from the Steelers.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't wait for Kane/Cena segment. Interested and extremely into seeing where Cena goes even if they treat him in "midcard" level with the Chamber match taking priority for good reason.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted earlier but got lost in all the 'RKO botch' posts.










Perfect Valentine's meal.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Bald taker lol


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Camille Léone said:


> It's a bell. :side:


Can you just shut the fuck up about that already?! Wasn't starting a whole thread for it enough?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

DZ channeling some JJ there.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

shouldagethim said:


> guys if taker`s bald i am DONE WITH WWE!


After just one post? Seems like a waste of an account


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Taker obviously cut his hair last year on purpose, you really think he'd cut it all off if it wasn't part of the storyline? Dumb


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ziggler with dat jobber entrance.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

HBK/HHH promo was really fucking good.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm still iffy on Hunter vs Taker again for the third time. I rather see Jericho go for the streak instead, but I guess they're going with this instead, eh, whatever...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Baldertaker. Don't let it happen. 

Truth to win.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> way to go triple h burying the entire fucking roster !


He didn't bury anyone.


> and what the fuck does undertaker cutting his hair have to do with him wating to get his hands on triple h ?


It's a sign of obsession. Or going crazy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

R-Truth is teaching all the little Jimmys to eat spiders I bet you someone will actually do it though mark my words


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

you guys i doubt he's bald bald. he probably just has short hair.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh yeah. You have five white guys and one black guy in the ring. You have to make one of them look stupid... which one does Vince pick? Hmmmmm*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

TRUTH WINS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice to see Truth is OK after last week though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R-Truth won, great.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Crowd love troof


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Little Nicky just lost to Little Jimmy


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

A sign Dolph was going to lose:

He got a fucking Jobber entrance.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Santino is working with Muppet Labs.


----------



## mistaroo (Mar 14, 2004)

Undertaker cutting his hair makes perfect sense after the promo. If Undertaker is a brand, the long hair is part of the branding - so it makes sense to strip those elements to entice HHH into a match.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: R-Truth is God*

Dont think hes more over than Punk but definitely more over than Kofi (as a face) and Doplh(as a heel).
Hes one of my tops right now!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

gotta love santino


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's it for that segment?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So, man on man?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That was fucking stupid.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL santino


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Promo Bomb.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

R-Truth wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Calling it. Miz to end up in the ambulance.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Pointless Ryder/Santino promo.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Good job Santino. Really saved things from getting cringeworthy there.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

ROSES ARE RED
VIOLETS ARE BLUE
IM PARALYSED BRO'S
WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Needs more Santino.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoever writes jokes & comedy in WWE needs to be fired....asap.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Oh yeah. You have five white guys and one black guy in the ring. You have to make one of them look stupid... which one does Vince pick? Hmmmmm*


Kofi is pretty dark for a white guy


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Calling it right now.. EVE is gonna end up in the ambulance and Ryder is gonna hate Cena and Cena will beat the crap out of Ryder!!


----------



## JohnDoe1234 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler didn't get much of a chance to do his weird high-pitched screams as he executes moves.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Everything about this Raw has me smh.. just... fuck


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Headliner said:


> He didn't bury anyone.


really ? i must go back and check my hearing ....i could have sworn i heard him tell shawn that theyre the last of a dying breed who will leave it all out in the ring implying that the rest of the roster is soft ....

if thats not burying i dont know what is


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paul12907 said:


> ROSES ARE RED
> VIOLETS ARE BLUE
> IM PARALYSED BRO'S
> WOO WOO WOO


(Y)

I'm so ready for Bro to get destroyed again tonight. Either Bro or Eve.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Tedious said:


> Kofi is pretty dark for a white guy


Tanning must work wonders. Coño.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

It seems too obvious to be Ryder.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

garlic though ? really ?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome segment between Triple H and Shawn Michaels, and it all makes perfect sense. 

Triple H is going to be running the company soon, and he's near retirement. Shawn is already retired. The Undertaker is the last remaining superstar from a "dying breed" AKA the Attitude Era. He looks at Undertaker as being a brand and keeping that brand alive is good for business. Shawn wants him to be the Cerebral Assassin, which Triple H doesn't want to do anymore because he's got more stuff to care about now. 

All the while, they have Undertaker cut his hair in the video package to allow Undertaker to not have to wrestle with the wig on. 

Everything about that segment was fantastic. Makes the storyline much more interesting than last years.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Everything about this Raw has me smh.. just... fuck


Raw has been good


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Yay incoming Beth!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> really ? i must go back and check my hearing ....i could have sworn i heard him tell shawn that theyre the last of a dying breed who will leave it all out in the ring implying that the rest of the roster is soft ....
> 
> if thats not burying i dont know what is


No. He's simply saying that the current generation of wrestlers do things differently.

People interpret Triple H's words as negative because of his reputation. Let it go.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> (Y)
> 
> I'm so ready for Bro to get destroyed again tonight. Either Bro or Eve.


It's going to happen. I mean, Santino got in the Fortress of Cenatude. Kane should have no problems.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Beth is hot.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So why is Tamina in a divas championship match?


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Divas match. Lets hope no one dies.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Know who's gonna face Phoenix? Tamina and Beth giving each other "The eyes" O_O


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I didn't even know Tarmina still had a job until last week. Wow.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> really ? i must go back and check my hearing ....i could have sworn i heard him tell shawn that theyre the last of a dying breed who will leave it all out in the ring implying that the rest of the roster is soft ....
> 
> if thats not burying i dont know what is












Really... calm down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tedious said:


> Kofi is pretty dark for a white guy


*He's, "Jamaican" so he doesn't count and is thrown out... the other white guy was Lawler.*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And holy fucksticks Beth looks amazing tonight!


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bella<3


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to the Divas match on Sunday.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> So why is Tamina in a divas championship match?


Worst part is, she'll win it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Raw has been good


I'm certainly glad you've enjoyed it


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

these divas look like trannies.


----------



## Unknown Stuntman (Feb 13, 2012)

Lovin' RAW and this thread.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So obviously set up for a Kharma match

#captainobvious


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

God damnit when will Eve get tombstoned already?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Awesome segment between Triple H and Shawn Michaels, and it all makes perfect sense.
> 
> Triple H is going to be running the company soon, and he's near retirement. Shawn is already retired. The Undertaker is the last remaining superstar from a "dying breed" AKA the Attitude Era. He looks at Undertaker as being a brand and keeping that brand alive is good for business. Shawn wants him to be the Cerebral Assassin, which Triple H doesn't want to do anymore because he's got more stuff to care about now.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you explained what they said in the promo.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Beth Phoenix is gonna be Diva's Championship until she's inducted into the Hall of Fame. *Facepalm*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Time for a break with "diva time".



RatedR IWC Star said:


> really ? i must go back and check my hearing ....i could have sworn i heard him tell shawn that theyre the last of a dying breed who will leave it all out in the ring implying that the rest of the roster is soft ....
> 
> if thats not burying i dont know what is


He was saying they are the last things left from the Attitude Era... or something like that. How's that burying when it's TRUE.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay, a squash match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

TripleG said:


> I didn't even know Tarmina still had a job until last week. Wow.


Same here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tarmina looks way more like her dad than any woman should.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wow a reaction in a divas match


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This crowd is amazing. Even a Divas match keeps them alive.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Beth is terrible at commentary.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tamina just dropped that Bella off like a STD in Whitney Houston's bathtub..

Too soon?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sure the splash means nothing to the audience because they probably don't even know about the relation to Snuka.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol superfly smash


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Beth really looking like a ****** 
eww


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Mmmm Bellas in dat outfit.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Index said:


> Beth Phoenix is gonna be Diva's Championship until she's inducted into the Hall of Fame. *Facepalm*


Well shes KINDA got the look of Scott Steiner.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Beth Phoenix was looking sexy tonight!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Most of WWE's youtube videos can't even get a thousand hits daily. Promoting it isn't going to help. Get better content.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good crowd reaction to this divas match!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Tamina just dropped that Bella off like a STD in Whitney Houston's bathtub..
> 
> Too soon?


Too corny. Better luck next time.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh really? More Cena/Rock promos? That's a good way to kill an alive crowd.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Oh yeah. You have five white guys and one black guy in the ring. You have to make one of them look stupid... which one does Vince pick? Hmmmmm*


I didn't realize Kofi Kingston was white, better get my eyes checked.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Tamina v Beth Phoenix should actually be a pretty good match at EC, two of the four women that can actually wrestle in the WWE will actually... wrestle each other. Interesting concept I know. LOL


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Tamina just dropped that Bella off like a STD in Whitney Houston's bathtub..
> 
> Too soon?


In this situation it's more like Tamina is Bobby Brown, speaking of which, Bobby Brown shot himself tonight whilst singing two can play at that game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why did WWE suddenly stop the Alicia push and give it to Tamina? Alicia was getting the push until she fucked up that leg drop. Is that why?*


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

they don't allow comments on their youtube page that's why no one GAFs


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

not even Big Dris could make me what to see a Nicolas Cage movie


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Tamina just dropped that Bella off like a STD in Whitney Houston's bathtub..
> 
> Too soon?


Never too soon. You should see my facebook news feed... All the Houston-love makes me want to die, too.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

SP103 said:


> Tamina just dropped that Bella off like a STD in Whitney Houston's bathtub..
> 
> Too soon?


It's Not Right, but It's OK.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Tamina just dropped that Bella off like a STD in Whitney Houston's bathtub..
> 
> Too soon?


Yep, make sure it's either funny or that it makes sense next time.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

the divas division really needs a female rock/austin I know im dreaming but still


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I didn't realize Kofi Kingston was white, better get my eyes checked.


Uh...Miz, Punk, Jericho, Ziggler, and Lawler. That's five white guys to me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I didn't realize Kofi Kingston was white, better get my eyes checked.


*He's, "Jamaican" so he doesn't count. You can't make a Jamaican look stupid, they like bobsledding. So you throw him out and that leaves you with 5 white guys and a black guy. *


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Paul12907 said:


> It's Not Right, but It's OK.


LMAO!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Beth really looking like a ******
> eww





Ass Invader said:


> Beth Phoenix was looking sexy tonight!


Interesting difference of opinion.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Tarmina looks way more like her dad than any woman should.


I went months thinking she was ugly. Then they did a close up of her face and she's actually not bad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

johnny cash music


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why did WWE suddenly stop the Alicia push and give it to Tamina? Alicia was getting the push until she fucked up that leg drop. Is that why?*


I think Tamina is now dating Punk..you only push the girl who dating your champ(Y)


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

bluestar said:


> Yep, make sure it's either funny or that it makes sense next time.


Exactly people think that rude automatically means funny.
Sorry dude.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, so much for twitter being depushed. Three twitter references in ten seconds.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

HHH was wrong. Kane and Jericho were also around during AE. And the Rock but he'll leave after WM so he doesnt count.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Snuka should have had a boy, could of been the next Randy Orton.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally! greatness on the show...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im convinced the Rock/Cena match at wrestlemania is going to be a battle of who's video package gets the biggest pop...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

So, this Rock v Cena match build up is going to be down entirely by video promo? lame


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

We made it so far without a Rock promo. Clearly it was wishful thinking we'd manage the full show without.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey guys remember when Cena said last year that he was going to face The Rock as the WWE Champion. Were we supposed to forget about that?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what a shitty movie :lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Why must every Raw have a boring video package about The Rock and his movies? fpalm


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Dwayne fluff pieces.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually watched a Rock interview on these early shows and Rock was actually talking about that he wanted to return to wrestling full time in the long run after he finishes up his movie contracts he has to fulfill. I dunno how long that will hold but that is awesome news!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't want to hear about Journey 2.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really?
Really??
Really???
I'm a huge Rock fan, but I couldn't care less about this crap!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *He's, "Jamaican" so he doesn't count. You can't make a Jamaican look stupid, they like bobsledding. So you throw him out and that leaves you with 5 white guys and a black guy. *


----------



## JohnDoe1234 (Jan 3, 2012)

Majesty said:


> they don't allow comments on their youtube page that's why no one GAFs


Right, plus a lot/most of their stuff has been on YouTube for years - albeit not with the WWE's consent.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Was Miz on the show tonight?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

He stole Chris Masters gimmick!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker might not even be bald. He might just show up with a bald fade, or another type of short haircut.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is the Rock using Chris Masters old gimmick?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

We're a month and a half away from Mania. This isn't the time to promote his movies. Fucktards


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Tony316 said:


>


Hahaha nice. This reminds me back when Kurt Angle and Edge had that Hair vs. Hair match and Angle showed everyone what Edge would look like without hair and it was just an edited photo of Edge but without hair.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Hey guys remember when Cena said last year that he was going to face The Rock as the WWE Champion. Were we supposed to forget about that?


yes we were supposed to forget...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Why did WWE suddenly stop the Alicia push and give it to Tamina? Alicia was getting the push until she fucked up that leg drop. Is that why?*


I think they just forget who they're pushing in the divas division. The only reason they put Beth on TV is because she has the belt.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Great! Another "Please like The Rock!" video package from the WWE...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Thr Rock will never leave*in promo form*again


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

How dare they compare that to Indiana Jones.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear lord tonight is Promomania.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *He's, "Jamaican" so he doesn't count. You can't make a Jamaican look stupid, they like bobsledding. So you throw him out and that leaves you with 5 white guys and a black guy. *


Blacks exist in Jamica too. Or does "blackness" only contain people of certain fucking nationalities?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Tony316 said:


> Was Miz on the show tonight?


He was in a debate at the beginning of the show and then he's going to face Punk in the main event.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh, it's Kane...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES. KANE


Ryan said:


> Why is the Rock using Chris Masters old gimmick?


No one remembers.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane just kidnapped a bitch!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope Kane interrupts this Cena promo


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LMAO they cut to the eve scene too soon! bahhhh hahahahahah awful


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DAMN they Botch it


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh well, we don't need to hear what Cena thinks of Rock, we can just read it on Twitter.

AMBULANCE RAPE!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Not again.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Cmon WWE.... SHE WALKED HERSELF INTO THE DAMN AMBULANCE CASUALLY!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so the camera pans to her looking for a comfy spot to sit like everything is ok, um yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............................


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Hey guys remember when Cena said last year that he was going to face The Rock as the WWE Champion. Were we supposed to forget about that?


In so many words. Yes.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> He stole Chris Masters gimmick!


Masters to come back and cut a promo about how The Rock is a wannabe.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Eves getting a limp later


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao this is so pathetic


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Eve screaming again.

So corny.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LMFAO @ Kane running


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve can't unlock a door and escape. Really WWE? You want us to believe that?


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Kane's rape van is an ambulance, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao OH SHIT

BRO GONNA BE PISSED.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Embrace the cheat! Creeeepin'


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

This Kane/Eve stuff is fucking shit


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh snap!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Oh uh drama


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Whoa, you serious bro?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG! THIS IS TOO FUCKING AMAZING :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did they just botch that camera shot of showing Eve get into the ambulance????:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao!!!!!!!

What the F is going on???

WOAH!!!!!!!
EVE YOU WHORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahahhaha. Hilarious!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

SWEEEERVE!!!!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

WHATTTTTTTT EVEEE NOOOOOO WHAT  & LOL Ryder's face


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

WOAH! ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok now you can't see John Cena is so saintly if he just passionately kissed abother man's girlfriend to his face.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

what the fuck???? hahah oh shittt, this is awesome


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just the dumbest storyline ever.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy shit!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

YES THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Took her long enough to figure out how to open a door. 

And John is stealing your fucking girl Zack! 


Cheesy Camera Reveal Engage!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Wait, what happened?

I was busy typing in my Steam password.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Hahahahaahahaa....awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF!? SWERVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you serious bro?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Embrace the hate..... and love.

:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

imma puke


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Eve da slut


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ryder will embrace the hate!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

You serious bro? Did not see that coming.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao zack face


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mexican soap opera time!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

OMG BEAUTIFUL WRITING THIS IS GREAT OMG


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OH DAAAMN!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cena: MY BAD


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

are you serious bro?

cena is a face?
that's the heelest thing i've ever seen in my life


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wow they really are making me believe cena is turning


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ryder bout to rise up out dat chair calling himself rick grimes, like a boss


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow Cena/Eve...lmao wtf poor Zack


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Kane should not drive for the same reason Jason vorhees should not drive.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Like a fucking soap opera.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I wish Eve would kiss me...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Eve's about to get a big red valentine if you know what I mean...

oops....nvm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh for fucks sake


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL THIS IS THE BEST THING TO EVER HAPPEN ON RAW HAHAHAHAHAHA. WHY WAS RYDER JUST THERE LOL!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Hustle WHAT and respect, John? Hustle *WHAT* and respect?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bro to be on suicide watch. :lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Zack to embrace some hate?


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

THAT was EPIC!


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

HAHAHA! I sense a dark Ryder character coming...


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

That Kane run was the highlight of my night. And I've really enjoyed this Raw!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Forget Rock vs Cena at Mania I want Cenation vs the Zack Pack :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JOHN CENA IS A HUSSY


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmmmmm a very interesting twist. I wonder what Mrs Cena thought of that!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

terrible acting, strange segment too hahaha


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not the only one who found that *FUCKING HILARIOUS*! 

When the panned over to Ryder in the chair with the roses and chocolate heart. Fuck someone please get a screen cap of his FACE now!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Zack Ryder heel turn?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RAW has OFFICIALLY become a soap opera! YES!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. John Cena da playa!

Teddy would be proud.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Zack Ryder heel turn incoming, WTF was that!?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Now the Bromance of Cena and Ryder can end finally!
Embrace the hate Ryder!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

wth


----------



## Banks_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool. Just what Ryder needs.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao that was awesome. Cena's a lucky cunt.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol terrible acting by Zack but finally something interesting.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WOO WOO WOO
THANK GOD I DIDNT BREAK MY WRIST'S BRO


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

WOAH! werent expecting that to happen
maybe they really are turning cena..


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

LMAO THE PISSED OFF GUY IN THE WHEELCHAIR man does the WWE realize how fn funny that was?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL This is some EastEnders shit right here.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryder heel turn. Should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Days of Our Lives ladies and gents


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh yeah, she's definitely a heel.

She and Kane are totally in on this from the get-go.


----------



## teamAwesome (Jun 28, 2011)

that was just cringeworthy! WTF!


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

HOLY FUCK

PLOT TWIST

MOTHERFUCKING PLOT TWIST

WIN WIN WIN


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

That's what happens when you hire Hollywood writers for a wrestling show.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

BwahahahahaAHahahahAHahahahahAHahahahahahah GREATEST RAW MOMENT EVER


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Called It!!!*

I said that some how Cena was going to end up in the wrong place at the wrong time with Eve, and Ryder would catch it all. This sets up the heel turn by Ryder. Eventually, this will end up being Ryder costing Cena his match at Wrestlemania. Ryder will be the heel for so long, until Cena finally snaps, and destroys Ryder like we all want him to. The crowd will turn on Cena, and Ryder goes on to become a superstar, with a new look, attitude, and entrance song. Cena turns heel, and so does Eve.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*RAW has OFFICIALLY become a soap opera! YES!!!!!!*


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO!!!?!???!?!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zach Ryder stars in 'The John Morrison Story'


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

Cena, are you serious bro?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Isn't Cena married?? This feud goes full retard


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, this Raw has been fantastic so far, glad I stayed up to watch it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Awful acting but Cena, you lucky prick.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Why would Ryder go out to the place Kane says someone would be going in the ambulance tonight?

Why did Eve calmly look for the seat like she was taking a stroll in the park?

Why did Cena kiss like a 12-year-old Asian virgin?

RAW Ladies and Gentlemen. RAW.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Pfft John Cena and Eve are blatantly becoming the next Edge and Lita.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was the best thing ever. WHY WAS RYDER JUST SITTING THERE!!!


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Well doesn't Eve look like a ho... not like that's anything new for any of the divas not named Beth, Natalya and Kharma.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

THAT WAS AMAZING!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so guess the plot

a kane said do this or ryder dies
b all eve
c kane and eve are in on it
d story on the fly


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn I really wanted an "Are you serious bro" did I miss it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena is one lucky bastard


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Eve.....dat cleavage


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

Ryder to embrace the hate!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryder is going to snap


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Cena's response to Rock being a movie star = Worst Segment Ever*

Sometimes I laugh at how bad some of these wrestlers are at acting out simple human emotions. Tonight was just another confirmation that just when the bar couldn't be set any lower the WWE never fails to lower the standards. Rock congrats on the movie success as for Cena stay the hell away from a theater near me.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL @ Ryder's face


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was in trouble so I made out with the first guy that showed up!

LOL at Zack's face!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

that whore


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

#1Peep4ever said:


> wow they really are making me believe cena is turning


The two most non acting cheating couple.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

production team stay fucking up


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

RYDER GON SMASH HER WITH THE CRUTCH!!!!!!!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] that last promo.

WWE presents: Valentine's Day, behind the scenes!

Zack Ryder was heartbroken. Priceless look on his face. Someone needs to make a gif of that last scene.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

That slow camera pan to Ryder!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Eve = the new Dark Lady of the Sith for Darth Kane.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

The heeeeat of the moment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bro got played.:lmao


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

FRIIEEENDZONEEEDD


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh..no...not just friends..


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Embrace the hate Ryder embrace it


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh Snap! She played the friend card!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FRIENDZONED


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Eve only wants to be friends?! HEEL TURN ON HER BROSKI!?

ARE YOU SERIOUS, BRO!?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Friend zoned! :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Friendzoned like a boss.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Friendzoned.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Cena did the dirty. Why should the honest man go heel?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Friendzoned! On Valentines Day (is now in the UK) Eve, what a whore.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

This acting is terrible. This storyline is terrible.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Great so now Zack is friend zoned?

SO NOT THE DRAMA ZACKIE!!!! Get back with Melena aka Rosa Mendes.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn Ryder got stuck in the friend zone.

John Cena you are very close to embracing the hate


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

THIS IS SO FUCKING STUPID.


And now Miz and Ziggler, both members of the Elimination Chamber match, have gotten jobber entrances tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, that was a seriously funny moment. Cena was heelish to the bone on this one! :lmao 



Ace Ventura said:


> Hmmmmm a very interesting twist. I wonder what Mrs Cena thought of that!


Pretty sure they have an open relationship and are cool with fucking around.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao Ryder face.

God my sides lol!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao at all of that


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol, I just wana be friends :lmao


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> If you didn't find that entertaining, I suggest you just stop watching WWE entirely. I mean come on.


If crap shows like this one and last week's continue I think I might, once again.



itssoeasy23 said:


> Awesome segment between Triple H and Shawn Michaels, and it all makes perfect sense.
> 
> Triple H is going to be running the company soon, and he's near retirement. Shawn is already retired. The Undertaker is the last remaining superstar from a "dying breed" AKA the Attitude Era. He looks at Undertaker as being a brand and keeping that brand alive is good for business. Shawn wants him to be the Cerebral Assassin, which Triple H doesn't want to do anymore because he's got more stuff to care about now.
> 
> ...


How does that make anyone want to watch the match? Everyone knows it is going to happen so why are they stalling? Why do we need 20 minutes every week to tell us something we already know?

By the way, my german stream shows the most stupid things on the commercial breaks: John Morrison highlights, Gail Kim video packages, Evan Bourne pinning Sheamus clean. LOL


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

RockCold said:


> LOL This is some EastEnders shit right here.


That made Eastenders look like the fucking Wire!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Ryder is the funniest actor ever holy shit, hardest i laughed at a raw segment in years.

RYDERS FACE I CAN't TAKE IT LMFAOOO


----------



## b7408275 (Feb 13, 2012)

happy valentines day.... wrestlingforum


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

If Eve was trapped in the ambulance how did se let herself out? LoL


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn Zack...#YouShareThatGirl


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Dang she put him in the friend zone, embrace the hate Zack!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Sooo Jericho interference or Johnny Ace?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

She just threw him in the friend zone!?
Forget that ho, Zack!!! 
This is a good way to get people fully behind Ryder again, cause Cena was stopping his momentum. 
I feel bad for Ryder. Embrace the hate and kill Cena!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

BIG O @uhohitsthebigo 
R U SERIOUS @EveMarieTorres ?!? Playing my [email protected] like that... #WTF

lolz


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] that last promo

WWE presents: Valentine's Day, behind the scenes!

Zack Ryder was heartbroken. Priceless look on his face. Someone needs to make a gif of that last scene.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

this ryder-cena-eve shit is actually pretty funny


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this is the main event? ugh


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

How the hell does this turn cena heel?!!

MADE NO SENSE! So now they're building to a ryder heel turm instead of Cena? What was the point of this feud?!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

YES! YES! STRAIGHT EDGE! WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG that follow up shit was hilarious! As for EVE? She should get some mega-heat for the next few weeks and damn, she looks so fine when she's not in her wrestling gear!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Zack isn't trending right now.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Hows this for a trending topic.

#YOUSHAREDATGIRL!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dear God, Ryder's face. Somebody gif his reaction please.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Oh yeah, she's definitely a heel.
> 
> She and Kane are totally in on this from the get-go.


i actually thought this until she jumped out the back. still, all of that was well done.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

Well they have truely fucked this storyline up folks


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Friendzoned! LOL.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

CLOBBERIN' TIME!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

That bitch just dumped him.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

EVE'S TITS: Stars of the show


----------



## JohnDoe1234 (Jan 3, 2012)

Eve's nose looked pretty good for being broken.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL at the crowd Boo'ing when she wanted to put Zack in the friend zone haha I even heard a slut chant beginning to start


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

greendude11 said:


> YES! YES! STRAIGHT EDGE! WWE CHAMPION!


Too bad that straight edge is so dull.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Cole my laughter just woke people up. "Frankly Ryder's a tool.".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

VRsick said:


> that was the best thing ever. WHY WAS RYDER JUST SITTING THERE!!!


Well it's not like he could get up. Love that they just threw a love triangle into the Kane/Cena feud. Also lost my shit at angry Zack rolling away after getting FriendZoned.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A tool talking about another tool...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zack to interfere in Rock vs Cena match at Wrestlemania and then say that was for stealing Eve from me


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn. That may have been the greatest thing I've seen since I started watching again! LMFAO! And Ryder got friendzoned.


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Cena's response to Rock being a movie star = Worst Segment Ever*

Its just a filler seg. calm down.

Attitude era had a lot of it tbh.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

dougfisher_05 said:


> OMG that follow up shit was hilarious! As for EVE? She should get some mega-heat for the next few weeks and damn, she looks so fine when she's not in her wrestling gear!


Word I'd eat her as lame as she is sometimes.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

that whole ambulance scene was awkward, they went to it too early, Eve clearly walked into it and Kane was waiting for his cue on camera


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*The Winner of this match (do to outside interference by Zack Ryder) The Rock*


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Is this Raw or an episode of Days of Our Lives?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Hustle WHAT and respect, John? Hustle *WHAT* and respect?!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Poor Zack isn't trending right now.


THIS! i checked too. ...wait, it's #3 right now.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena and ryder are now dick brothers... or tongue brothers


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Eve's tits were truly glorious tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Arcanine said:


> Well they have truely fucked this storyline up folks


Yeah because it was going so well.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk no selling the neck breaker


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Also gotta say, fail to catch the black guy. Get in the main event!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It really shows that they have 90210 writers writing this shit.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Right before Valentine's Day too. Poor Zack.


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Called It!!!*

I thought this sets up a heel turn for both cena and eve. Ryder as a heel makes no sense.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> How the hell does this turn cena heel?!!
> 
> MADE NO SENSE! So now they're building to a ryder heel turm instead of Cena? What was the point of this feud?!!


To keep Cena busy whilst they were waiting for Mania, thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk may be legit hurt. It was an awkward spot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That didn't look too good there.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I lol'd Zack will turn heel post mania.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well it's not like he could get up. Love that they just threw a love triangle into the Kane/Cena feud. Also lost my shit at angry Zack rolling away after getting FriendZoned.


no like how did he get there lol. He must have been there watching kane the entire time lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it just me or is this match completely off?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

that was a HUGE botch by the prduction team cutting to kane waiting for his cue to close the ambulance doors !!! 

also, zack ryder is going to go apeshit after everything kane did to him and now cena making out with eve, and eve wanting to only be friends...omg the broski is gonna go fucking nuts!!! 

and its obvious kane and eve are in this together and are tring to get ryder to turn on cena which will happen


----------



## ApexPrey (Feb 13, 2012)

Best Raw that I can remember.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF happened to this crowd?


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Um... did you see him sell that Bulldog?

:lol One of the worst at selling.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This is a very, slow, boring match so far. Kinda what I expected.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Cena embraced the slut!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Called It!!!*

Wow. Where did you get your crystal ball, from WWEshop.com?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Cena = Zack Morris

Eve = Lisa 

Zack = Screech


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole called it a powerslam.I be damn.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz has been SO off lately....on the mic, in the ring (wasn't great to begin with but he was improving slowly)...
It's just embarrassing.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DallasClark said:


> This acting is terrible. This storyline is terrible.


This RAW is terrible.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Called It!!!*

High fucking five.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk does a horrible elbow. 

Not surprised Miz lost.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was quick.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

pretty cool finish to a very awkward overall match


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Still time left, shit's going down.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Holy shit was Miz bad tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that match came to a quick finish


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

No stupid poses or awful facial expressions from Miz...actually enjoyed that match.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Called It!!!*

If all of this Cena/Eve/Kane/Ryder stuff is just leading to a Ryder heel turn, I will be very unhappy.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Miz tapes like a bitch. And Cole has to remind everyone that submissions count because he thinks we are all retards.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Antho10000 said:


> Cole called it a powerslam.I be damn.


He's been doing it for a couple of weeks. Booker T has taught him a few things. He even stopped calling Randy Ortons powerslam a scoop slam on Smackdown.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KANE IS COMING BACK.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane realized his bitch was missing....


Wait, this show's not over?!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I think it just got worse for Ryder.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's baaaaack


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

New gimmick. . . "The Panty Dropper" Jooooohhhhnnnn Cena.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It returns


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Kane is back to get his bitches!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

HE'S BACK


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Is raw over?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ad break? Wtf?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

We have one final segment?

NICE!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Who main events RAW? That's right, Punk does.

Punk = permanent main eventer.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh shit! The AMBULANCE HAS RETURNED FOR A SEQUEL! I better piss before this comes back on!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

the fuck? commercial NOW?!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Quick finish for a sloppy match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I forgot about Laurinitis.

:lmao At King

Oh no.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol. Such a random last 15 minutes of the show


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ambulance pulls up

ADS


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Miz has been SO off lately....on the mic, in the ring (wasn't great to begin with but he was improving slowly)...
> It's just embarrassing.


It's two weeks in a row where he could have injured someone. Something is going on with The Miz.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Punk does a horrible elbow.
> 
> Not surprised Miz lost.


He seems to always over shoot a bit. Whoever is receiving needs to be farther out in the ring i think


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it over? Seems shorter than usual.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Kane wants his bitch back.


----------



## JohnDoe1234 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh oh, Kane's coming back. 

Wayne Brady voice: "is Kane gonna have to choke(slam) a b?"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz tapped out like a bitch. Eh, boring and slow paced match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Kane came back for Zack! Yes! :


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

What the hell is ending raw ?


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

they brought the amberlance back. "kane/cena backstage shot take 2. action!"


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Man, Miz got a handful of Punk junk there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ecabney said:


> Cena = Zack Morris
> 
> Eve = Lisa
> 
> Zack = Screech


:lmao you win 10 internets good sir


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

The ambulance is back! this just gets funnier! lmfao!!! omg i am rollin on the floor right now


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

KNAE ain't leaving without his biatch for the night.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The crowd is always so fucking dead during Miz's matches. He has honestly just regressed over all with his development since last year. He hasn't improved his in-ring work at all, which was what he _really_ needed to work on. 

And on top of that, his mic work has become so repetitive and boring. If Miz doesn't get his shit together, he's going to end up proving all the critics right when they said he "wasn't ready".


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol the ambulance is back


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

kane is fucking horny tonight !!!!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Kane is back for his bitch!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Eve works for Kane.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like Raw is gonna go into overtime.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> It's two weeks in a row where he could have injured someone. Something is going on with The Miz.


my bad he caught me banging maryse


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Called It!!!*

I honestly don't know who will turn. Ryder has the most reason to, but this could go the opposite way, too, with Cena and Eve turning. 

Regardless, nice fucking swerve WWE. Bravo.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Waiting for Eve to willingly get back in the Ambulance for a heel turn.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice little match btw. The crowd really never cares about The Miz at all do they.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Cena's response to Rock being a movie star = Worst Segment Ever*

The whole Kane/Cena storyline has been TERRIBLE. It's funny cause it has SO much potential as soon as Kane attacked Cena at the Slammy's, but it's been downhill ever since.

That's been the memo with basically all WWE storylines lately actually.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

she wasn't witchu wrestling in the ring!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryder gets no play and now Kane is going to kill him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jbones733 said:


> What the hell is ending raw ?


The main event of Zack Ryder vs. Self-Respect.

It's a quick squash


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Kane's face when he realised Eve wasn't in the back of the ambulance*


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Eve was so damn hot in that segment, if only girls were like that where I'm from


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

I WUZ LIVIN' IN DEVIL TOWNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Called It!!!*



Arcanine said:


> High fucking five.


works well with your sig too.(Y)


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Called It!!!*



xZeroSleep said:


> If all of this Cena/Eve/Kane/Ryder stuff is just leading to a Ryder heel turn, I will be very unhappy.


Ryder's going to Embrace The Hate.....and thus you will be mad.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if the writers knew this shit would be funny when they wrote it. Oh man, I wish I had DVR to go back and see Ryder get pissed after being FRIENDZONED. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And by "Kane's Bitch" we mean Ryder.*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

You know Smackdown's roster is thin when you get the same main event two weeks in a row.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I just love how Kane just drives around town with an ambulance.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena coming out. LOL. :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Gene_Wilder said:


> she wasn't witchu wrestling in the ring!!


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena to apologize for what just happened. Then KANE destroys Bro and Cena is too late to come to his aid. Or he gets Eve.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena getting boooed


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

LMAO, they're still cheering for him after what happened!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryder or Eve to be kidnapped!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

inb4 Ryder gets owned by Kane on the titantron


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

there's more? 0_o


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena come out to his new music...Ooooooh..I am bad friend


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, time for Daily Show. Where the fuck is Johnny Ace?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

BOOOOOO

BOOOOOO

GIRLFRIEND STEALER

BOOOOOO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was a legit kiss too. Bet cena was stoked when he was told about that segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The winner "Destroys his opponent". The fuck?!?!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Why not end with some shenanigans?


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm going to take this opportunity to say that Cena is the absolute best at subtle character development. Did you see that little look he gave to the camera? Awesome.

We should all appreciate Cena. We're going to miss like him hell when he's gone.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Last ambulance match I can remember was Kane vs Shane-O-Mac at No Way Out waaaaaaay back when


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

"WORST GUY" sign lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena should come out and ask Eve to be his valentine. Haha. 

John Cena rules for having kissed Eve. Her boobs were ready to pop out of her top. She's so damn hot. 

John Cena rules tonight. Eve rules too.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Eve was so damn hot in that segment, if only girls were like that where I'm from


You from America, too, bro?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

There's actually going to be a match? LOL.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i legit feel bad for ryder even though i know this is all fake ....well done wwe


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"It's vicious, brutal, purely physical."

You roll someone into a fucking ambulance.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> The main event of Zack Ryder vs. Self-Respect.
> 
> It's a quick squash


Wait, so who wins? Does Ryder beat his Self Respect or does his Self Respect win?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

absolutely terrible acting from Cena.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Zack's gonna Tim White himself.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena is a women stealing jerk. 

Don't apologize for that! That's the coolest thing you've ever done!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane to "recruit" ryder.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Oh my god why is John Cena STILL face? These crowd responses are getting worse.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

This is the worst "romantic" story line in a long time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena making a late bid for the Oscars here.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So much for Cena turning heel. Typical face move.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Well no shit he didn't listen. You cockblocked your bro, Broski!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

GO BACK TO YOUR STREET CORNER YOU HARLOT!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Miz getting dat X-Pac heat.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

They were already against you, Cena.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Just watched the Raw beginning, it was freaking awesome, all participants did a great job.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Dude. The WWE Universe have been against you since before Mania 22


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

seriously tho, eve kissed him. she's the bitch in this.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ryder heel turn - UR SPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes Cena, it was Kane's plan to hook you up with Eve. I wish someone hated me that much.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They were already against you Cena.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OMGZZZZZ CENA HEEL TURN


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

KANE IS THE ILLUMINATI, HE WAS BEHIND THIS ALL ALONG


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Uh John, they were already against you.


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

We have been against you for a long time, Cena.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena blaming Kane for people turning on him. fpalm


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I lol at Cena justifying stealing his bro's ho by blaming Kane. Cry some more.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't tease me cena!!!


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

JAWHN FINALLY GOT A GURLFRAND!!!!!!!11!!1!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You're SUPERMAN, Cena.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO it's so obvious he ain't turning.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

EMBRACE THE HATE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We don't like you chant?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

poor zack 

LMFAO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"We Don't Like You!" 

LOL!!! BEST CHANT EVER!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

We don't hate you chant.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

haha


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

WE ALL HATE YOU!!! LMFAO


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

WE ALL HATE YOU


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

"We all hate you" chant. Brilliant!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

What it's really all about:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WE ALL HATE YOU :lmao


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Crowd: WE ALL HATE YOU!! lol awesome  I LOVE THIS CROWD!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

we dont hate you? or we all hate you


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

We all hate you chant epic!!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

We All Hate You chants?!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

We all hate you!

That's a new one.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"WE ALL HATE YOU" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

inb4 YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Epic chants


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> We don't hate you chant?


I heard "we all hate you"


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

love the we all hate you chant


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS CROWD IS GOD!


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I love you Cena. Fuck everyone.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"We all hate you" chant, haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is that a "WE ALL HATE YOU" chant?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WE ALL HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW

THIS CROWD.....BEST OF THE YEAR BY FAR!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

we all hate you


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Promotes Be A Star* *Makes out with his BFF's girlfriend* *Dances and skips down to the ring afterwards* *Will probably do it again*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

We all hate you


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

We *all* hate you


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

sound like "we all hate you"


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

So he's just gonna be the white-guy rapper again, but without the heel turn


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao What is this load of crap?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

"We all hate you?" Those chants seem kinda...forced.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FRUITY PEBBLES!!!!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

we all hate you


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

FRUITY PEBBLE


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Omg, this crowd deserves a slammy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena caught Corpsing there. 

SEND FOR THE MAN!!!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Crowd chanting "We all HATE You" And "fruity Pebble" Awesome lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What a fucking asshole.

"It looks like I have no other choice but to embrace hate!"

Mild crowd marking, everyone in disbelief...

"IF I WERE A LESSER MAN!"

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

:troll


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha. Jawhn is a sexist.

I was waiting for Kharma to come to the ring.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

This crowd is amazing!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fruity Pebble! Fruity Pebble! Fruity Pebble!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'I will overcome' yep.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yes Cena, it was Kane's plan to hook you up with Eve. I wish someone hated me that much.


No kidding. Maybe I can get him to hate me so much into a relationship with Layla.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ecabney said:


> haha


Brilliant :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Germ Incubator said:


> I heard "we all hate you"


yeah I changed my post a little lol.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This crowd is epic tonight. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> GO BACK TO YOUR STREET CORNER YOU HARLOT!


*:lmao


And my god I didn't think Cena could get any cornier. *


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd is going in on Cena.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

ecabney said:


> haha


That moment ruined my childhood


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

VRsick said:


> that was a legit kiss too. Bet cena was stoked when he was told about that segment.


Oh hell yeah. Eve Torres is retarded level of hot, and even more so in that segment. 

WE ALL HATE YOU! LOL - WE ALL HATE YOU

Kane will be driving that ambulance he leaves in I bet....lulz


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Cena needs to drop a LeBron post Finals series loss to Dallas promo.

"I'm still rich and ya'll ain't"


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

LOOOL look at Zack.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES. Bro is here!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zack turning heel.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

LOL RYDER


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm really starting to hate the Cena and Rock shit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

was that a legit 'fuck you'?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock ruined this goof for life. What a miserable promo.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

ZACK IN THE WHEELCHAIR RIP IM DEAD


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What a fucking suck up.

:lmao Zacky!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Ryder botch!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

TIMMAY!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus H.Christ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Zack!

This angle is awesome in the same way The Room is. Just brilliant! Sheer Brilliance!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

here comes Screech


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena to AA Ryder. PLEAAASE.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

RYDER's GONNA KILLL YOU.. RYDER'S GONNA KILLL YOU!! 

lol!!!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Slower entrance than heel Orton.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's basically walking fine. That's horrible acting.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Worlds strongest back


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ecabney said:


> haha


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

why was Cena getting all ghetto?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryder to nail Cena with the crutches.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Zack has absolutely no idea how to walk on crutches...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And Ryder still enters the ring faster than Taker.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryder is such a shitty actor.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Anybody else just want Cena to completely destroy Ryder for interrupting him? Ryder is the biggest tool in the business right now.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He's walking pretty good for a guy with a 'broken back'


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

What a piece of shit. Doesn't even help him get in the ring. SMH.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LMAO*


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

For some reason, Zack Ryder is making me laugh right now lol
This whole thing is a bit funny.....


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

How is Zach walking if he broke his back 3 weeks ago? lmfao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder can't act for shit!!!!!!!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*HEEL TURN!!!*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Suddenly doesn't need crutches with that broken back of his


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena, stop holding that microphone upside down. You're showing off the Miz' logo.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

The whole Cena/Kane storyline was to give heel Ryder a good way to evolve, embrace the hate


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BRO GETTIN PHYSICAL. :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BITCH SLAP


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CENA TO SNAP!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zack's attempt at faking crutches is hilarious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ecabney said:


> haha


*haha that's brilliant!

Wasn't Belding on Raw a couple weeks ago? haha*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oooooooooooooooh Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

did u hear " Boo Hoo Hoo"? lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Do a Shane Douglas on him Cena!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryder giving Undertaker a run for his money with dat entrance.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Kill him Bro! Kill him!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did he just kiss his fucking pendant? 


John! Beat up your broken hearted cripple friend! DO IT DO IT!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tedious said:


> That moment ruined my childhood


Absolutely fantastic. I would rep if it wasn't grey.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *LMAO*


Exactly how I'm feeling right now lol


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*breaks back* *is up and walking three weeks later*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

SECOND HEEL TURN OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cena and Ryder to kiss


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Joel Anthony said:


> Cena needs to drop a LeBron post Finals series loss to Dallas promo.
> 
> "I'm still rich and ya'll ain't"


He can wrestle 3/4 of a match, too.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

no bro hug?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao pathetic


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

good..I thought he was going to kiss him for a second...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

WTB an asshole chant right here.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess the bromance is officially over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rep for the Screetch GIF!!!

FUCKING LOLZ!!!!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

OMGAHHHHHHH I saw a Sheam Da Gawd sign! TSC reppin hard tonight. :krs:


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Was hoping for Ryder to shed the cast and lay a Long Island beatdown on Cena's ass.

Then Kane drags him off into the ambulance.


----------



## Vuchato (Dec 19, 2006)

lol ryder kept switching legs


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

So Ryder has a wheelchair and crutches for what medically looks like a "slightly inconvenienced walk".


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryder on crutches still gets to the ring faster than Mick Foley running.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

you were supposed to be my friend!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

How did Cena embrace the hate with the most babyface actions possible?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Who slaps another man for kissing his woman??? Oh WWE


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryder sure is selling that broken back like a pro..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"sunk to depths I could only dream of"

:lmao


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Did Kane forget he stole Lita?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

HAHA WAIT A MINUTE... WAIT JUST A MINUTE...

DIDN'T KANE ONE TIME *MAKE *A WOMAN MARRY HIM? AND THIS GUY IS SAYING HE HASN'T SUNK TO DEPTHS LIKE CENA? 


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*LMFAO RYDER*

Okay, be honest, who else fell down laughing after they zoomed to Ryder after the Kiss :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

STEALING A GIRL IS MORE "SICK" THEN HAVING SEX WITH A DEAD BODY? GTFO WWE :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

ENTER SUPER CENA. OVERCOMING ALL THE ODDS TO BEAT KANE AT THE ELIMINATION CHAMBER. HORAAY!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait, so all he had to do was kiss a Diva to embrace hate? That was simple enough.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryder should have yelled this at Eve: 







And sure enough, Ryder gets carted out for the 3rd time in a month.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

OMG lol!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Did Kane just say he "beats off hate"


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahaha that was fucking awesome by Kane


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really fucking can't. :lmao
Why is this happening? :lmao


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

haha, just had to kill ryder again


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

BEST RAW OF ALL TIME I TELL YA OF ALL TIME


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

this needs more joey styles OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn look like Ryder face planted


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOLOLOL Zack


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena with the X.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

This is the craziest night I've ever seen as wrestling fan. Not because of anything that's happened on the show, but because my mom was begging for Cena to hit Ryder and turn heel!! Maybe 2012 is the year of the Apocalypse.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

if ryder didnt legit break something there, then hes the luckiest sob in the WWE


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

THE X SIGN USED IN KAYFABE!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*There's the X sign that people claim is never used in kayfabe.


EVE gets booed! haha*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BRO IS DEAD:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

X-sign?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT! DAT BITCH IS DEAD!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Raw is on some Young and the Restless type shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

dat crack of eve's ass


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

They just love making us hate Cena don't they?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Bro down!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH SHIT!

what a bump by Ryder!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Cena with the X!!! lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo eves buttcrack. lol at cena throwing up an X


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Eve is gonna be put in the "Lita" zone soon by fans


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

just saw eve's ass crack


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lmao Eve the whore has come back.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Eve ass crack


----------



## xZeroSleep (Feb 14, 2012)

That's it guys. Ryder is dead.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did Eve smile?


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

That's embrace the hate? Second base?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, Kane did say someone was going for a ride in the ambulance.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!
WOAH, Cena just threw up the X:lmao

Eve getting hella boo'd!!!:lmao:lmao

Seriously, what they've done to Ryder, the kid should be dead. Literally dead:lmao


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn Ryder can't catch a break at all.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kane is talking like Glenn...not like Kane. Hmm, odd. 
why couldn't Kane send him off a larger cliff? 

Eve seriously needs to wear that top more often - and perhaps lower it a few more inches.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

THEY SPINNIN, NEEYAH, THEY SPINNIN!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

how is it only Ryder is getting killed


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOL. that was great


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Eve just got more heat from the crowd when she came out than Dolph, ADR, and The Miz could ever hope for.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That looked a bad bump.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

He signalled for DX!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

lmao that was both hilarious and insane


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is fucking brilliant. It seems like Bro is always on a stretcher.:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zack should just stop showing up he dies like every episode he's on


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Looked like he legit hit his head there.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy fuck, I can look at Eve all day. Fuckin goregous.

Hahah @ "Are you happy, Cena!?"


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve just got booed :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This can only get better if they make out above him on the stretcher.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao how the fuck isn't Zack dead yet.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Stay Classy, San Diego*










The "We All Hate You!" chant? Gold.
I demand Cena receives this treatment more often. 
San Diego brings the heat.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

honestly, he looks like he fucked up his right ankle on the landing.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

"Hi, I'm Kane, welcome to Jackass!"


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

"ARE YOU HAPPY CENA??!?!" lmao


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

I really enjoyed Raw tonight. The HHH/HBK segment was beyond bad ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
That kid. This episode. :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

sorenSONNED


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK seriously bitch, don't you feel like you led Zack on just a little bit? I mean you cry over his bange dup body every fucking time he gets hurt. That's a little bit more than being a friend. 


And LO FUCKING L AT THAT KID!!!!! 

This is amazing!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ someone in the crowd yelling "are you happy. are you happy, cena"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, this is still going on? :lmao


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

That blue top on eve.... God damn


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fuck her Cena... I did.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW, CENA?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Did Eve smile?


i saw that to and dat ass and that cleavage haha but ya she smiled but with her horrible acting who knows


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WOO WOOO WOO, IM DORKY DUMPED AND DEAD BRO!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Ryder should have yelled this at Eve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure acts better than Ryder atleast.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

R.I.P Ryder


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao crowds reaction to kid crying


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn... that bump looked nasty. Hope he didn't break anything.

OMFG... THE LITTLE GIRL WAS FUCKING CLASSIC! Totally no sold that shit!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA. That girl > Miz Girl


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Still real to you, little girl? :trollface:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Crowd to Cena..are you happy now..can you see me now


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing Raw. Good night folks.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Can we see you NOW Cena" :lmao
This crowd needs to have RAW at least once a month!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm laughing my ass off at the slow mo Kane pushing Ryder off the stage bit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryder is again "injured".


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good end to the show, the rest was not great


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Where was Del Rio, I was under the assumption he would be on Raw. :side:


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

_"I thought I was sick but you sunk to depths that I can only dream of."_ Kane is awesome


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Zack should just stop showing up he dies like every episode he's on


He's the Kenny of WWE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Now that Zack is out of the way Cena can lay the F.U. all over Eve


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Best ending to a raw I've seen in the past year


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have no words. That was amazing fuckery at its finest.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Borias said:


> This can only get better if they make out above him on the stretcher.


they have to save something for next week(Y)


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

And the Oscar goes to....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cena's boyfriend is dead. Cena has to "embrace the hate" now.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

what the fuck was that clusterfuck of an ending?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

great ending ..

Cena hauling ass was the highlight of the show , that run is epic


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve is so fine. I would break my back trying to break her back.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I cant stop laughing at that ending :lmao


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE THAT CROWD!!! lol


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I want my 2 hours back


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ASS AND TITTIES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Fuck her Cena... I did.*


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW CENA?! LOL This Raw was so win.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

shit was hilarious can't even get mad
Horrible but funny


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Stay Classy, San Diego*

i believe it means...a hales vagina


the "you fucked up" chant was a chant of the year contender for me


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Very good RAW tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack the cripple coming down to ringside.

Eve gettting the most heat of the show.

The acting. 

That kid.

Cena checking out Eve's ass.

Haven't laughed this much at the last segment of Raw in awhile.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Rewatching that episode of raw another 15 times, beyond perfect. Best comedy show i've seen in the past decade.

I need an embrace the hate T shirt this is GOLD GOLD GOLD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So fucking bad that it was good. I have to rewatch that ending now.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Ryan said:


> He's the Kenny of WWE.


Hhahahahah


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK WWE, thank you. That was an awesome show, but not for the reasons you intended. 

I've never laughed so much in my life! FUCKING HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Sure acts better than Ryder atleast.


He should definately replace Zack, Eve and Cena.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao

I love this mess of a show too much. So amazing. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't even right now. :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT CROWD was great tonight. Where were they at?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zack Ryder is the Kenny of Raw.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

No Brodus again. Cool.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw's weekly catchphrase will end up being "OH MY GOD! They killed Ryder! You Bastards!"


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

TripleG said:


> OK seriously bitch, don't you feel like you led Zack on just a little bit? I mean you cry over his bange dup body every fucking time he gets hurt. That's a little bit more than being a friend.


That's the "I DON"T KNOW WHAT I WANT!" move. Wants to just be friends, but is way more emotionally attached than she wants him to know or should be for no romantic feelings. Seen plenty of chicks pull that card before.

Seriously, Ryder's a fucking champ.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FANTASTIC fucking ep. :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So they threw him off a ramp, threw him through a stage, broke his neck, tombstoned him with a broken neck, threw him off the stage on a wheelchair, am I missing anything?

If this isn't Ryder's next gimmick, then he should be done.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Best ending ever. I am at a loss of words. :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I want my 2 hours back


Arrive. Bitch. Leave.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Best Raw in a while.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Final thoughts: "There's a reason we haven't seen an ambulance match in nearly a decade..." 'Cos it's dumb? Oh...

Cena running with a half-chub?

"WE ALL HATE YOU!" Holy shit, I'm moving to San Diego tomorrow. 

Zack's spot looked sick. 

I admit with some shame that I let out a loud "AWWWW!" when they showed the little girl in the crowd.

... This Raw was light years ahead of last week's. Thanks, WWE.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120213194625AAlONX1

Brilliant.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

can't wait til Ryder shows up next week seeking revenge.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Raw isn't suppose to be this funny, man :lmao


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Ryder's gonna be dead by the end of the storyline and now Eve has the most heat on her, she'll probably be boo'd in her matches too.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

This final segment is freaking hilarious! Who comes up with this shit? This is Venezuelan soap-opera type material. I have never been happier for not having any friends to watch this with.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Good episode.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

I love the dude in the crowd who asks cena how he feels now LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DubC said:


> I cant stop laughing at that ending :lmao


Same here. 

Well WWE has to replace Bro since he's dead now so they have to go and sign Robbie E from TNA.

Good show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Eve is going to be getting so much heat going forward.

That final seg was so bad it was good. God Bless the crowd.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> So they threw him off a ramp, threw him through a stage, broke his neck, tombstoned him with a broken neck, threw him off the stage on a wheelchair, am I missing anything?
> 
> If this isn't Ryder's next gimmick, then he should be done.


He gets his ass beat and does dangerous spots every week.

I GUESS JEFF HARDY RETURNED.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

This RAW was so funny.

Kane's run to the ambulance
Zack's walk to the ring
The way Kane came out and killed Zack, again.
"Are you happy Cena?"

In other news, still no sign of Taker live. -___-


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Just picturing WWE creative pissing themselves as they write this shit...

"OH and then Kane can come out and just wheel Zack off the stage for no reason at all hahahahaha!!!"

Apparently kissing a friends love interest is sicker than setting people on fire though. We all learn things from RAW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That ending was too fucking much. :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

This felt so much like an episode of Impact from 2011


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only thing that would have made that better is if Eve hugged Cena and started crying. Crowd would have lost it.


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

This was the most craziest, epic and amazing raw for a long, LONG time- comedy skits, good matches, old friendships, crazy twists and full of HOLY SHIT moments - and not fucking AMAZING crowd! See WWE, you can do great shows, just need to work harder - PG isn't the problem - A+ show!


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

ryder is so fucked up after all of this. i legit feel bad for him ...

and the whole storyline with kane/cena/ryder/eve was so unintentionally funny tonight i was legit lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was such an entertaining ep. Epic HHH/HBK promo, good matches, and that hilarious ending. Love the Road2Wrestlemania.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't really give a fuck what y'all think. That was straight up the funniest shit (intentional or not) I have seen on live television in quite some time. That was comedy GOLD! 

And the icing on the cake? The little girl at the end in total dis-belief until she see's herself on camera, and then is like, "oh shit!" and totally no-sold her previous reaction! 

That was fucking awesome. Ryder in the wheel chair all pissed off, with the flowers and big chocolate heart package? Fucking genius!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Best RAW is a loooooooooooooooong time, just incredible, I'm still lmao :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

That was funny. On a serious not, I need to bash one out over Eve. Now.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I think Ryder must've broken some record for number of stretcher exits in the year, and it's only been a month and a half. They're gonna start selling Broski wheelchairs and neck braces.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That easily tops the fuckery of the walk out. Amazing ending.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I haven't legit laughed at a Raw like this in a long, long time. Holy shit.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

it's official 

Ryder is Ryan Renolds .. 

friend with the girl + gets his ass kicked :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena was full on douchebag dick-heel mode tonight. If you don't know the bro code right, shut the fuck up. Cena was Ryder's bro and, knowing full well Ryder was pursuing Eve, he tonsil hockyed that bitch. Brilliant yet assholeish too.

I'll do a full review later but damn man, Cena broke code tonight that wasn't G at all.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That was a crazy spot. Hope he's ok


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> This felt so much like an episode of Impact from 2011


LOL, Impact can only wish it was that entertaining.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Zach Ryder will cost Cena the match against the Rock at Mania


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

scrilla said:


> can't wait til Ryder shows up next week seeking revenge.


Rofl, this needs to happen.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Was this suppose to be funny? or were they legit trying to be serious?


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Ryder cant act!*

His act was horrendous on the show. The guy must be one of the worst actors ever in the roster currently.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hang on.... hang on... I've only gone and fucking cracked it. Seeing as Taker is shaving his head and going back to American Badass gimmick Zack Ryder is getting the Deadman gimmick!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow Raw sucks! Wrestlemania season is boring this year


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zack Ryder should challenge Mick Foley for the Hardcore Championship with the way his recent raw shows have been going


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Mr. G said:


> I think Ryder must've broken some record for number of stretcher exits in the year, and it's only been a month and a half. They're gonna start selling Broski wheelchairs and neck braces.


LOL ! i would buy a broski neckbrace


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Black_Power said:


> Damn Ryder can't catch a break at all.


Umm.... seems to me like he's broke a lot.

Jesse Sorensen must be totes jealous at his healing abilities.

:russo


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

scrilla said:


> can't wait til Ryder shows up next week seeking revenge.


Bwahahahahahahahaha :lmao that would be epic.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I don't really give a fuck what y'all think. That was straight up the funniest shit (intentional or not) I have seen on live television in quite some time. That was comedy GOLD!
> 
> And the icing on the cake? The little girl at the end in total dis-belief until she see's herself on camera, and then is like, "oh shit!" and totally no-sold her previous reaction!
> 
> That was fucking awesome. Ryder in the wheel chair all pissed off, with the flowers and big chocolate heart package? Fucking genius!


stop you're going to make me start laughing uncontrollably again, i couldn't take how hilarious it was

lmao can't take much more of this


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll admit. This episode made me go "DAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNN" hahahaha


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> That easily tops the fuckery of the walk out. Amazing ending.


Welcome to Monday Night Raw. A place of fuckery, romance, heartbreak, and more fuckery.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Tonight was one of those B movies that were great because they were so bad.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Was this suppose to be funny? or were they legit trying to be serious?


*Who really cares? It was fucking HILARIOUS regardless! *


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

The headband going flying was incredible.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

*Awesome crowd*

One of the best in a long ass time. Props to them for making Raw more entertaining. Just shows that a good crowd = a better raw.

"You fucked up!"
"We all hate you"
"Are you happy now, Cena?"

Just some moments that were awesome.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Ryder cant act!*

Are you fucking kidding me? Seeing Ryder in a wheelchair holding flowers in his hand while seeing his "love of his life" Eve kissing Cena..

It's great.


----------



## Wintex (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Ryder cant act!*

Ryder just became a legend! :bh:


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Was this suppose to be funny? or were they legit trying to be serious?


they were trying to be serious but this whole storyline is sooooo over the top corny /stupid that its funny as hell


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

scrilla said:


> can't wait til Ryder shows up next week seeking revenge.



ITS IYETI!!!!!! 

Does anyone have that botchamania episode with him in it where it ends on "Its a f*cking mummy!!!"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Was this the best Raw ever? Absolutely not. Was it my favorite Raw in the last 5 years. HELL YES!*


----------



## teamAwesome (Jun 28, 2011)

not a bad show tonight, but the whole Cena/Eve/Ryder was just funny as fuck


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Major props to the crowd there, they made the show, that's how crowds should be. When Kane came out and pushed Zack off the stage I lost it :lmao


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cena overcomes the hate, calling it. But Eve- yessssss please!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

That little girl they cut to had the "n-word please" look.


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Awesome crowd*

Yup great crowd. Significantly better comparing last week's crowd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm still in shock.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Awesome crowd*

It must have had been embaressing to see Big Show botch the RKO, now everybody knows wrestling is 100 percent fake for those who didn't know yet :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This was a great rebound show after last week's crap. My gut is healing slowly after such entertainment.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck it. I wanna see what happens next. Hopefully it is as funny as that shit was.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

zack ryder was the star of the show tonight !!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I was on the floor laughing when Kane rolled Ryder off the stage. The way he fell was hilarious.

I am the devil.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm still laughing about the last 30 mins of Raw. WWE should do this more often.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DOTL said:


> That little girl they cut to had the "n-word please" look.


I was legit about to say the exact same thing. :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Far too awake to even sleep now. Great Raw lols!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ending was hillarious :lmao

Kane was like "I will beat you up so bad Cena, that you won't EVER be able to compete again....until WrestleMania. Tickets still available folks!" That was Vince McMahon speaking right there. Hahahahahahahahahahaha :lmao


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*WWE Appreciation Thread*

In two hours, we watched a 'debate' between six people that will fight in a steel cage on SUNDAY, and we saw a guy talk seriously with a SPARKLING JACKET, smiling at a television screen when his rival won a match.

We saw a guy do a dolphin impression, and we saw a masked man getting filmed while he was kidnapping a female, who then escaped and made out with the alpha male in front of the guy that's been in love with her for 3 months.

We saw the 'Deadman', out of anger Triple H denying his challenge, cut his damn hair for some reason!

We then see this same masked man come back and push the guy in the wheelchair off the stage for no real reason! We then saw Cena nudge the 4th wall by doing the 'X' symbol, expecting to blur the line between fiction and reality, with the exception that the masked man apparently has the power to send someone to hell.

I fucking love wrestling. This is what you call entertainment


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL oh man I'm so glad that I tuned in to the second hour after I got off work. How was the first? Actually who cares. That was a comedic ending for the ages!


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

This was a step up from last week but what does the Cena/Kane storyline have to do with Rock/Cena


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*I was actually entertained by Raw tonight and can't wait to see next week, but my guess is they find a way to fuck it up. Im anxious to see Takers new look and it felt like they kind of fleshed out some much needed character development tonight(kofi). The opening segment was fine if you discount Punks lame attempt at comedy and although cringe worthy at times i actually enjoyed the Cena/Kane/Ryder/Eve saga, props to Ryder for taking the spot because some serious shit can go wrong.*


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome Raw, loved the amazing Trips/HBK promo and they even got me interested, slightly, in the Cena/Kane/Ryder situation.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Has Ryder made it to the ring yet? I gave up after twenty minutes...


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

You have to give WWE credit, this shit is mad funny intentional or not. I laughed my ass off at the Ryder/Cena/Kane stuff.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Awesome crowd*

Hilarious show.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

What an awesome show lol. Entertaining as hell!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I just wish they'd ended it like this, they rush Zack quickly to the ambulance, it sets off and it pans in to show Kane driving and laughing like a madman. I would have lost my shit


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Awesome crowd*



Domenico said:


> It must have had been embaressing to see Big Show botch the RKO, now everybody knows wrestling is 100 percent fake for those who didn't know yet :lmao


whats even more funny was the great khali sold it the other day lololol sad day when khali out sells ya


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I know everybody was entertained but come on. This is so bad it made me remember "The Room". Tjat can't be a good sign for things to come. Major props to Zack though, there's nobody else that could pull this off.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> This felt so much like an episode of Impact from 2011


*Welcome back to the ATTITUDE ERA!!!*

No seriously. Heartbreak? Slutty women? Kane who's done so much fucked up shit that he forgot Katie Vick? HBK calling HHH pretty much a pussy? Obsession Taker? EVIL KINIEVEL STUNTS?!

*WE ARE IN THERE.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Eve is the Lita of 2012 after tonight.

I swear, me and Headliner were weak as fuck throughout the whole Eve/Cena thing that we demanded an overun followup and we got one :mark


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LMAO we need gifs of Zacks face as he saw Cena and Eve kissing, and one of Kane pushing him off the stage. Funniest Raw in years.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I absoloutely loved this show. Beginning to end. Great job WWE.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Great Raw despite the drawn out Hogan/TNA style segment between Hunter and Taker.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That was a brilliant episode of RAW, hilarious at the same time.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> Eve is the Lita of 2012 after tonight.
> 
> I swear, me and Headliner were weak as fuck throughout the whole Eve/Cena thing that we demanded an overun followup and we got one :mark


this entire storyline is so eve will get actual reactions from the crowd and bring back the divas div so beth and kharma can rock mania bwahahahahaahahahhaah


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Appreciation Thread*

Indeed. I thought this edition of Raw was absolute class. Pure entertainment.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Ending was hillarious :lmao
> 
> Kane was like "I will beat you up so bad Cena, that you won't EVER be able to compete again....until WrestleMania. Tickets still available folks!" That was Vince McMahon speaking right there. Hahahahahahahahahahaha :lmao


Hahahahahahahaha, sooo true! I'm going to take you out Cena, and you'll be finished!!! I mean until April 1st, you'll definitely be okay by then.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't legitimately laugh at Raw in some time now. Wow, this was fucking great.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This show definitely made up for last week.

http://i.imgur.com/UYWDD.gif


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

The one negative I can say about the last couple weeks is that every match seems to be, in some way, a semi-botchfest. Not a lot of talent on the roster anymore.

I'd go on a diatribe, but I'm lazy. Just read Venomous' sig. Icing on the cake, etc.


----------



## BoringFan (Sep 12, 2011)

This shit was gold. Best RAW since I started watching again.


Mr. G said:


> I think Ryder must've broken some record for number of stretcher exits in the year, and it's only been a month and a half. They're gonna start selling Broski wheelchairs and neck braces.


Oh god, lol.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

That was so bad it was great. Job well done.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DOTL said:


> That little girl they cut to had the "n-word please" look.


I was thinking the same thing.:lol

Bro did look like he landed a little rough on the fall. This Cena/Kane stuff is great. Bro seems to live on a stretcher and now Eve's trying to get the Cenation Penis.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I just wish they'd ended it like this, they rush Zack quickly to the ambulance, it sets off and it pans in to show Kane driving and laughing like a madman. I would have lost my shit


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Ending was hillarious :lmao
> 
> Kane was like "I will beat you up so bad Cena, that you won't EVER be able to compete again....until WrestleMania. Tickets still available folks!" That was Vince McMahon speaking right there. Hahahahahahahahahahaha :lmao


Kane may be an evil murderous rapist & sociopath but even he knows what's good for business. Love the show tonight because at the same time it had the great serious HBK/HHH/Taker angle and the completely insane Zack/Eve/Cena/Kane mess.


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: WWE Appreciation Thread*

Use the official raw thread.

And yes really good show.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

They totally should have had them put Ryder in an ambulance and then have Kane driving off.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm still trying to gather myself after that ending. My god i haven't laughed that hard in a long time

That was so fucking entertaining. From truth in the debate to the kiss with the cheesy dramatic pan over to ryder, and that FUCKING ENDING. MY GOD i'm dying here 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

RAW this week made up for the crapfest of last week , great show , i enjoyed it ..


sure some of the acting is tacky , but nonetheless , great show , loved the ending


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: WWE Appreciation Thread*



Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Indeed. I thought this edition of Raw was absolute class. Pure entertainment.


I'm glad that people can appreciate it man. That was fucking class. This is the wrestling I love.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I just wish they'd ended it like this, they rush Zack quickly to the ambulance, it sets off and it pans in to show Kane driving and laughing like a madman. I would have lost my shit


I hate quoting myself but if they don't make it a WWE.com exclusive I'll be sad


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

the ironic part here is wwe wasnt trying to make this funny....just this whole storyline went tonight to absurd/ over the top levels that it was unintentionally funny . this is not what wwe was going for


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

those mentioning gifs, one of eves tit or bum cleavage would be better


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

lol a lot of you guys were hating the promos a couple weeks ago and now are happy as hell even though 1/2 the show was promos.
I guess WWE had to step up from Passions to Lost.
Embrace the Drama


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Winning One™ said:


> Eve is the Lita of 2012 after tonight.
> 
> I swear, me and Headliner were weak as fuck throughout the whole Eve/Cena thing that we demanded an overun followup and we got one :mark


Yeah we were on creative's ass about that for a couple weeks.

Eve looked like she was smiling at first but then she turned on the waterworks.:bron3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Opening seg, HHH seg, and Cena kissing Eve. That show was a great watch. Cena heel turn? AAAAHHHHHHHHH WWE GOING DO IT!!!!.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Zack flying off the stage was the highlight of the show.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

backpackstunner said:


> Great Raw despite the drawn out Hogan/TNA style segment between Hunter and Taker.


Hahahaha, I'd say WWE is MUCH more notorious for obnoxiously long promos. TNA still has wrestling. If that's what you're into.

I respect BOTH bcuz I'm a MARK.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

At least Ryder got to the ring quicker than the Undertaker. Got to give him credit for that.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

omgggg i just watched it back.

Someone gif the scene after Cena kissed Eve.. Ryder's face is hilarious.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

For the first time in a long time, I can honestly say that I enjoyed every single minute of Raw tonight. 

I know.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> the ironic part here is wwe wasnt trying to make this funny....just this whole storyline went tonight to absurd/ over the top levels that it was unintentionally funny . this is not what wwe was going for


They got the reactions they wanted though. Eve and Cena had super heat on them tonight.


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Secueritae said:


> lol a lot of you guys were hating the promos a couple weeks ago and now are happy as hell even though 1/2 the show was promos.
> I guess WWE had to step up from Passions to Lost.
> Embrace the Drama


We laugh because the unintentional humor. If you're not gonna give us wrestling, at least give us something to pique our attention.

Old people talkin'... meh. BRO TIME?! mk.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> For the first time in a long time, I can honestly say that I enjoyed every single minute of Raw tonight.
> 
> I know.


Diva's match?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Seriously though.. you guys don't really think Cena will turn, do you?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Ryder trying to walk like a crippled guy, then flying off the edge in a wheel chair was hilarious..could of swore i either heard jerry or cole laugh at the end


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

Ryder flyin lessons, now cheaper.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

*Embrace The Tits!*


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> omgggg i just watched it back.
> 
> Someone gif the scene after Cena kissed Eve.. Ryder's face is hilarious.


NO YOU DO IT!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Embrace The Tits!*

I laughed at the thread title. That's all I'm here to say.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

The show was legit funny and reading some of the comments on here made the show even funnier. That had to be hands down the funniest Raw in the last couple years. from the debate, to R-Truth, to Taker cutting his hair, all the botches, crowd chants, Ryder loses girl face, Kane, etc. Classic stuff!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Embrace The Tits!*

Eve did wear a suprisingly low-cut top tonight.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I seriously thought broksi broke his leg going off the ramp, but still couldn't help but laugh. Cena with the X was a nice touch. Only caught the last 30m but glad I did. And I agree, they should've had Kane in the ambulance. Would be better if he took off with the doors still open, he falls out, Kane realises it, backs up and runs clean over a replacement dummy broski.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> omgggg i just watched it back.
> 
> Someone gif the scene after Cena kissed Eve.. Ryder's face is hilarious.


This about sums it up


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

the foreign shouting at cena from the audience when he was near ryder was hilarious too - "SEE WHAT YOU DID CENA, YOU SEE?!"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yeah we were on creative's ass about that for a couple weeks.
> 
> Eve looked like she was smiling at first but then she turned on the waterworks.:bron3


Because she wants that top billing dick that is John Cena. God damn, bitch.

If you're a bro, people should be trending #poorzack, #ryderforeveralone, and #riseabovepussy as of now.

By the way, can't wait for a kid to justify Cena's actions tonight. How can they lol.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Eve please keep wearing that top, I promise you will quickly become the most over diva in the history


----------



## BieberHole69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mr. G said:


> The show was legit funny and reading some of the comments on here made the show even funnier. That had to be hands down the funniest Raw in the last couple years. from the debate, to R-Truth, to Taker cutting his hair, all the botches, crowd chants, Ryder loses girl face, Kane, etc. Classic stuff!


I literally could barely read anything. Every time Zach came on the screen all crippled and decked out in his Valentine's themed pussy bling the forum would crash. Seriously, though, the way the forum would just implode was probably just as funny to me. The second something stupid or funny happens, nothing works, and you know everybody is thinking and saying the exact same thing.

(Y)


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

The last 2 months is the best WWE has been in years. It's not like amazing like it used to be, but there are some fun (and funny) storylines. The Cena/Ryder/Eve shit is cracking me up.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufAI-HeAanE&feature=g-all-u&context=G247500cFAAAAAAAAEAA

0:09 PAPER BOTCH lmfao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

The Winning One™ said:


> Because she wants that top billing dick that is John Cena. God damn, bitch.
> 
> If you're a bro, people should be trending #poorzack, #ryderforeveralone, and #riseabovepussy as of now.
> 
> By the way, can't wait for a kid to justify Cena's actions tonight. How can they lol.


They'll say Eve is a slut and call it a day.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Embrace The Tits!*



Amsterdam said:


> Eve did wear a suprisingly low-cut top tonight.


Loved it. (Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Winning One™;11020133 said:


> Because she wants that top billing dick that is John Cena. God damn, bitch.
> 
> If you're a bro, people should be trending #poorzack, #ryderforeveralone, and #riseabovepussy as of now.
> 
> By the way, can't wait for a kid to justify Cena's actions tonight. How can they lol.


Yeah I said that she wanted the Cenation Penis some pages ago.:lol

#Riseabovepussy.:lmao


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

cena is 1 lucky mother fucker ...damn


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't even see a point in having an Emmy Awards show at all after tonight.
Just divide them between Eve, Ryder and Cena. No one else even has a chance.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Word of the street is that Miz is in serious trouble. After Miz got backstage, HHH humiliated him for not catching Zack Ryder.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This is so applicable, so here it goes.




I'm Bart here watching Eve (played here by Lisa) crush Ryder's (played here by Ralph Wiggum) heart the day before Valentine's Day.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cena pretended to be Ryder's bro, got Eve, and made himself a victim.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

WWETopTen said:


> Can you just shut the fuck up about that already?! Wasn't starting a whole thread for it enough?












Don't be mad.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufAI-HeAanE&feature=g-all-u&context=G247500cFAAAAAAAAEAA
> 
> 0:09 PAPER BOTCH lmfao


This first comment had me in stitches.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

First raw that made me comment on the discussion thread more than 5 times, perfection. That raw has me in such a good mood, thank you WWE.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

The Winning One™ said:


> Cena pretended to be Ryder's bro, got Eve, and made himself a victim.
> 
> Mission accomplished.


I hope I get credit once this goes viral! hahahaha.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

We also witnessed Eve's heel turn amongst female Cena fans.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This is so applicable, so here it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone actually said that is Zack Ryder in the comments lol!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Did *anybody* hear the heel reaction Eve got when she came out at the end? Wow. Probably the most reaction she ever got.

Run with it, WWE. Real talk. That was amazing.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Halarious Raw...Cena/Ryder/Eve was priceless...as was Taker shaving his head and the Glorious we all hate you chants to Cena!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Did *anybody* hear the heel reaction Eve got when she came out at the end? Wow. Probably the most reaction she ever got.
> 
> Run with it, WWE. Real talk. That was amazing.


Yeah, I think it's been mentioned already, she was booed out the arena.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm legit pissed at Eve and Cena, lol
Feel bad for Ryder (I KNOW IT'S ALL SCRIPTED), but it's like watching a movie, u know. ahah
FUCK YOU WHORE EVE, and then she friendzoned him. Happy V-Day Ryder I guess!

Good show overall! Been entertained!

And again! Fuck Cena, I hate him even more!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Almost forgot. Yeah, she FRIEND ZONED Ryder too. Again, if you're a man and felt not even one iota of sympathy for Zack, fuck off pussy.

I just love how V-Day is tomorrow, too. :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, but were we watching the same show? I thought this Raw, aside from the Hunter/HBK segment and R-Truth, was a piece of crap. The matches were pretty forgettable, the first segment with the debate was just a complete waste of time and the Cena/Kane feud is right now the front running contender for worst feud of the year. Seriously, this is not what I expect to see when I tune into wrestling Monday nights. I mean, the Cena/Kane stuff was so bad that I was laughing. The sad part? Its supposed to be serious. The matches are bad, the story is insanely stupid and the angles surrounding the feud are things I'd expect to see on a low budget soap opera or on Jerry Springer. Its just completely pathetic and doesn't make me want to watch to see what happens, I'm just praying the pain ends and switching the channel.

Others may call this a great Raw because of how unintentionally amusing Cena/Kane was, but I'm calling a spade a spade. Its crap and I can't wait until it ends.

On top of that, they ruined an angle that was practically WRITTEN for them! Cena turns heel at Mania, so now that he's embraced the hate, what does he do? He acts on impulse rather than instinct. He immediately goes after Eve and steals her away from Ryder. Ryder and Cena fight, Ryder gets decimated. Considering how hated he'd be after annihilating Rock, its an instant heat builder, considering Ryder is over with the crowd as a face, and there's no conceivable way he'd beat Cena-its like Austin after he turned heel at WM 17 joining forces with Triple H and fighting the Hardy Boys. They were there to get steamrolled, we knew they wouldn't win, and all it did was get Austin over as a heel even more. This whole idea could work PERFECTLY for Cena. So what does the Fed do? Fuck it up and do it way too early. God, it just pisses me off when they do this. The worst part is that it seems they're writing Cena to turn heel just for Mania to beat the Rock, and afterward, he'll go right back to being the same old shmuck he was in August.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

#Bitchesaintshitbuthoesandtricks


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> I'm sorry, but were we watching the same show? I thought this Raw, aside from the Hunter/HBK segment and R-Truth, was a piece of crap. The matches were pretty forgettable, the first segment with the debate was just a complete waste of time and the Cena/Kane feud is right now the front running contender for worst feud of the year. Seriously, this is not what I expect to see when I tune into wrestling Monday nights. I mean, the Cena/Kane stuff was so bad that I was laughing. The sad part? Its supposed to be serious. The matches are bad, the story is insanely stupid and the angles surrounding the feud are things I'd expect to see on a low budget soap opera or on Jerry Springer. Its just completely pathetic and doesn't make me want to watch to see what happens, I'm just praying the pain ends and switching the channel.
> 
> Others may call this a great Raw because of how unintentionally amusing Cena/Kane was, but I'm calling a spade a spade. Its crap and I can't wait until it ends.
> 
> On top of that, they ruined an angle that was practically WRITTEN for them! Cena turns heel at Mania, so now that he's embraced the hate, what does he do? He acts on impulse rather than instinct. He immediately goes after Eve and steals her away from Ryder. Ryder and Cena fight, Ryder gets decimated. Considering how hated he'd be after annihilating Rock, its an instant heat builder, considering Ryder is over with the crowd as a face, and there's no conceivable way he'd beat Cena-its like Austin after he turned heel at WM 17 joining forces with Triple H and fighting the Hardy Boys. They were there to get steamrolled, we knew they wouldn't win, and all it did was get Austin over as a heel even more. This whole idea could work PERFECTLY for Cena. So what does the Fed do? Fuck it up and do it way too early. God, it just pisses me off when they do this. The worst part is that it seems they're writing Cena to turn heel just for Mania to beat the Rock, and afterward, he'll go right back to being the same old shmuck he was in August.


Its a difference of opinions, you should really try to understand that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

#RyderForeverAlone


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Good Raw almost forgot about the HHH/HBK segment with all the Cena stuff going on.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DubC said:


> Its a difference of opinions, you should really try to understand that.


I'm well aware its a difference of opinion, but come on, its was so unbelievably corny. Some think that's funny, I personally don't want to see it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

then dont watch it, simple really.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Best Raw of 2012 easily. Surprising considering Y2J and Undertaker have returned this year and were less impactful as a whole. then again, Y2J's videos and his return was not done as well as I had hoped. 

Eve Torres is completely awesome, I must state again. Smokin hot, hope to see a heel side of her reminiscent of Steph 10 years ago.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Embrace The Tits!*



Amsterdam said:


> Eve did wear a suprisingly low-cut top tonight.


It was the best part of the entire Raw. I was actively wishing she would jump up and down as part of the script for something regarding Ryder being hurt and her funbags would pop out the top.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Besides last weeks raw wwe has been on a huge roll I love it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

One thing that came good for Ryder is that Ryder is gonna get some sympathetic fangirl pussy now.

Go get em, Ryder. Swim within the Red Sea. Just no goggles.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

LOL I thought the whole Ryder/Cena/Eve stuff was gold, the crowds reaction to it all made it even better. LOL'd when Eve friend-zoned Zacl


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how the angle is "the fans turned on cena" rather than "cena turned on the fans"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bravo to the crowd making that shit better. When Eve friend-zoned Ryder, the crowd lost it. When Ryder confronted Cena, the crowd was fully behind him with a "ONE MORE TIME" chant. When Eve came out, holy shit that bitch was booed out of the arena.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tweet from JS *

@JoeyStyles That was one the worst falls I have ever seen and that includes Original ECW. Can someone in San Diego get us an update on


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bullydully said:


>


*lol that's fucking brilliant.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL the fuck Joey?

I doubt it tops some of Spike Dudley's falls or New Jack's.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't remember the last time that I burst in laughter watching Raw. Ryder was amazing tonight. Saying '' Woo woo" on a wheelchair with that quit voice , just wow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol that's fucking brilliant.*


:lmao I didnt notice that zack still had the flowers on him HAHAAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## Get The Panda Out! (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone else notice Cena clearly had a little shaving accident before the show?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Winning One™ said:


> LOL the fuck Joey?
> 
> I doubt it tops some of Spike Dudley's falls or New Jack's.


*lol yeah exactly. I think he's just toeing the company line there.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Probably, Croft.

By the way, Cena didn't fight off that kiss Eve obviously was trying to do, I bet, for years? Just saiyan.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The whole Cena/Eve/Ryder thing is so awful from a serious standpoint. But I cant really bitch about it because its just so hilarious :lmao
Sometimes you just have to watch it with a different set of eyes.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Very entertaining Raw. Truth was hilarious! Loved seeing HBK again and I lost it when he referred to Steph as "that chick"..

The kiss/betrayal was soapy but entertaining. The crowd was great. They add to the stroyline and the cracks continue to appear in Cena's character. He was slightly douch-ey/arrogant in his promo, his actions, Zack... Loved it. Can't wait to see how this storyline will transition to Cena/Rock.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The show was awesomely bad. The Cena/Ryder/Eve/Kane stuff was too much to take. It was SOOOOOOO amazingly over the top awful that it was awesome! I have never laughed so fucking much in my life. It wasn't good and it didn't work for the reasons WWE intended. 

Laughed my ass off!


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

The Winning One™ said:


> Probably, Croft.
> 
> By the way, Cena didn't fight off that kiss Eve obviously was trying to do, I bet, for years? Just saiyan.


Exactly. These are the little things that made him kind of a douche lol

Also, on a side note ,Loved his in ring promo. 

Crowd: We all hate you!

Cena: Guys, It's been like 6 years!

Responding to chants ? Kinda feisty tonight and I loved it. more of this , please.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think Eve was watching too many of these promos before tonight's RAW.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Goldberg to return. 

Why else would he be in those just for men commercials being shown on the rebound?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This dude should have been the guest host. And wasn't Del Rio suppose to be there tonight? Was his moment not on screen?


----------



## The Peacemaker (Jan 29, 2012)

Just saw the Cena & Eve segment right before commercial...you guys weren't kidding, that was pretty funny.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Cena saying its been like 6 years guys, in resopnse to the crowd chanting we all hate you is exactly why they all hate him.

This is prowrestling...the one "sport" where the people that you actually want to win, win and the people you don't like ,lose or clearly have to cheat to win.

Its always been that way except with Cena...we don't like him but he gets to cleanly win anyway all year long.

Its just such a fuck you to the fans.

Hopefully this will end at Mania, finally but probably not knowing WWE.

On another note, Eve was hotter than ever tonight!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I guess Cena was the luckiest man on earth last night


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Can WWE make it more obvious that Kofi isn't going anywhere? They give him the least amount of mic time in that debate thing, then he loses to Jericho.

I also think that the WWE/WHC will remain on Punk and Bryan at the Chamber.

Still not sure what HBKs role in the mania match will be.

Ohhhh myy lawdy lawdy... Eve's top!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Highlights:

- Ziggler loses clean to Truth
- Production botch in the ambulance segment
- Cole sucks Bryan off and then buries him later
- RKOops and the "You fucked up" that followed
- Friendzone
- Shawn/Hunter burying each other
- Dem titties
- Crowd "awwed" at the little girl on the tron.

Great Raw for all the wrong reasons. San Diego deserves to host Raw once a month. What a great crowd.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

that whole scene with kane waiting by the ambulance for his cue to close the doors was probably the worst miscue of production i have ever seen....nothing after that could be believable when you clearly see a guy with a piece of paper tapping him to start the scene ...

i have never seen such a bad miscue watching wwe. whoever is responsible for that should be fired


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought RAW was good tonight, pretty entertaining segments, Matches were okay nothing to complain about Solid RAW in my opinion.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm sorry I couldn't pay attention to what eve was saying when she was apologizing to Zach. Dem Titties.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Lots of botches tonight. Show botching the counter of the RKO, later Eve getting into the ambulance and Kane waiting for his cue only to have a guy prod him with a rolled up script while cameras are live, :lmao. Some great signs in the crowd too. "It's all about the Gagne" had me laughing, kudos to whoever did that one. "Maybe Miz is born with it, maybe it's Maybelline" :lmao.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

besides for ryder, the stars of the show tonight were dem titties on eve ! damn what a work of art


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Camoron said:


> Lots of botches tonight. Show botching the counter of the RKO.


I kept trying to figure out what they were trying to do there,I thought the ending might have been improvised after the botch. Was funny how Cole tried to sell it.

There's been a lot of botches on Raw recently. You Truth and Miz last week and then the RKO and Kane.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> besides for ryder, the stars of the show tonight were dem titties on eve ! damn what a work of art


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

TKOK! said:


> I kept trying to figure out what they were trying to do there,I thought the ending might have been improvised after the botch. Was funny how Cole tried to sell it.
> 
> There's been a lot of botches on Raw recently. You Truth and Miz last week and then the RKO and Kane.


Just my guess, but considering the way Show got back up, countered the second RKO and went for the chokeslam, I am betting that's what was intended the first time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Crowd was great, being in San Diego I thought it'd be pretty bad but they were into it and got some great chants going - "you fucked up!" "we all hate you!" etc. Liked the opening segment, thought Jericho was on fire and the HHH/HBK promo was good too then the Kane/Cena/Eve/Ryder stuff was hilariously entertaining but probably not in the way they meant it to be. Skipped through most of the other stuff, Raw is a lot better when you can skip through the boring shit.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Wow, that was the cheesiest episode of Wrestling since WCW circa 1995.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Opening segment was interesting and new to see. Everyone shined here except for Kofi's little speech and The Miz got cut off. The Miz needs to cut it with that aggressive voice too. I liked the animosity between CM Punk and Jericho here too.

-Jericho defeats Kofi. I don't think Kofi is going to last long in the EC match.

-David Otunga tells the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and RAW General Manager John Laurinitis that there's a chance for Laurinitis to become Smackdown GM. Hmmm, maybe he is plotting to get Teddy Long to lose his job. This is intriguing as I am tired of the tag team match making Teddy.

-Randy Orton botched his first RKO on Big Show. That was funny. I have a feeling we are going to see Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus for WM.

-Great promo between Shawn Michaels and Triple H. Shawn was losing his voice through it though but he still managed to bring up great points. Hunter had a great comeback too and I am interested in seeing how this plays out. We see the Undertaker's video again and looked like he was cutting his hair. This is probably the WWE's way to explain for Taker's short hair now.

-R-Truth defeats Dolph Ziggler cleanly. Ziggler is on a losing streak.

-Tamina defeats Brie Bella. Why can't Tamina and Beth Phoenix get to have a real feud? This staring at each other thing is so lame. TNA's Knockouts storylines makes the Divas storylines look like its being written by an elementary school student.

-CM Punk makes The Miz tapout. Miz was sloppy in this match too so I was glad to see him tapout. This match was not good overall.

-I was impressed with the developments of the Cena/Kane/Ryder/Eve storyline tonight. The kiss of Cena/Eve was very random but it served its purpose. Looks like we might be seeing Zack Ryder embrace the hate. Cena had a good promo about being himself and rising above the hate. Ryder took a nasty fall off the entrance ramp though as his knees and shin hit the ground first. I still think Cena will win on Sunday. Overall, RAW was better than last week.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I found it funny when Shawn and Trips were "breaking the 4th wall" intentionally *and* unintentionally.
Like when Shawn points at Triple H and he's like "That's what you do. You finish people. You end careers. You step on throats."


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tronnik said:


> I found it funny when Shawn and Trips were "breaking the 4th wall" intentionally *and* unintentionally.
> Like I had a good laugh when Shawn points at Triple H and he's like "That's what you do. You finish people. You end careers. You step on throats."


I can see how that can be breaking kayfabe, but i took it as him being the cerebral assassin. Was a great promo though, Crowd made it really good.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who laughed out of pity the entire rest of the episode after they started the whole Cena/Kane/Eve/Ryder thing? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ColonelBukkake (Feb 14, 2012)

worst raw ever


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

psx71 said:


> STEALING A GIRL IS MORE "SICK" THEN HAVING SEX WITH A DEAD BODY? GTFO WWE :lmao


That was HHH. And it was supposed to be a mannequin.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

corfend said:


> That was HHH. And it was supposed to be a mannequin.


Didn't Kane shoot a fireball at someone?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ColonelBukkake said:


> worst raw ever


Stop watching.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> Didn't Kane shoot a fireball at someone?


And set JR on fire


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Green Light said:


> And set JR on fire


And forced Lita to marry him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pile drived Linda.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

BTW when did WWE rehire Vince Russo. :troll :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

not sure if this was said already, but another week, another no-show by funkasaurus. Looks like WWE had enough of his gimmick and are re-packaging him. either that, or theyre saving him for some epic interference in one of the EC matches.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Ryder's going to be Cena's fodder for his heel turn - I fucking called it when this bro thing started a couple months ago. I think I deserve this.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ryder's going to be Cena's fodder for his heel turn - I fucking called it when this bro thing started a couple months ago. I think I deserve this.



then go make yourself a batch of cookies...but anyone with a pulse (and most people did) figured out Ryder was going to be a big part of the evolution of Cena's character.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Jealous friend-zoned crippled heel Ryder is a fantastic gimmick.

Eve could be the next Lita , in one night she became more over then Beth Phoenix.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Best Raw of 2012 in terms of entertainment!


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

-Amazing HHH performance on the mic
-Damn, I loved that "look at me when i'm talking to you,kid"
-Hot crowd, cena played with it : great job.
-Eve is hot 
-Ryder's fall was cool.

Negative points : the wrestling part  . except the counter to walls of jericho.


----------



## Tremonti_Fan (Jan 2, 2012)

The Fruity Pebble's crowd chant was epic


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazing show, top to bottom. From the Triple H/HBK segment to the hilarious Truth lines at the debate, to the awesomely written end segment. That's WWE creative at their very best and I've been waiting a long, long time.

Loved the kid at the end who realised she was having an "it's still real to me dammit" and stopped before it got anymore embarrassing. :lmao


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Pretty good Raw this week in my opinion, alot better than last week, the opening segment had me face palm at first but ended up surprising me. I still think that since 2011 we have seen some really good Raw episodes, especially as I have had to sit through 2008. 2009 and 2010. So yea I have high hopes for this decade 

Loving the Kane/Cena/Eve/Ryder storyline, its awfully cheesey and silly but my god is it enjoyable to watch, like car crash TV. 

the matches were good too, Jeriho vs Kofi was really good too.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

The ΗΗΗ ΗΒΚ promo must be one of the best in recent years, especially for fans like us. Amazing stuff.

Also, amazing show.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The Winning One™;11020459 said:


> Probably, Croft.
> 
> By the way, Cena didn't fight off that kiss Eve obviously was trying to do, I bet, for years? Just saiyan.


Tbf, i wouldn't have fought it off either.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Why would Ryder be the heel in this situation ?

Use your brains.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty solid show tonight from top to bottom. I loved the opening segment and it was pretty entertaining for the most part besides a few botches here and there (Miz was ranting with a shot clock going off) but it still spotlighted the Elimination chamber entrants and that was good enough. I loved Jericho using his classic line 'look at me when I'm talking to you boy'. He didnt say quite as natural as when he said it to Cena but it was still awesome. Jericho is basically the self righteous man 2.0gimmick right now and I don't really have an issue with that at all. I loved that gimmick and it didn't last as long as it should have. It just makes all the it begins promos pretty irrelevant. Rtruth probally shined more than anybody else in that opening segment because that's what he does. People can say whatever they want about Rtruth but the guy is easilly one of the best mic workers in the company and can shine in the face or heel role. 

Shawn Michaels and HHH segment was brilliant and I can't say enough about it. I'm not really a huge fan of HHH's most recent work in which he tries to display a sarcastic smartass babyface so I was glad to see him actually raise the intensity a bit. He doesn't get these opportunities very ofton considering his current role but he totally took the ball and ran with it here. Shawn was outstanding as well and they were very entertaining and told a story to Taker\HHH angle at the same time. I love the story and I loved the reason HHH didn't want to face Undertaker. He's pro Undertaker because he knows Undertaker is great for the company and that's what his number one priority is AHEAD of whatever he does personally in the ring. I wasn't really that excited for the Undertaker and HHH rematch at WrestleMania when first thinking about it but it has transitioned into a very exciting and entertaining storyline that I'm sure will lead to the brutal match it deserves. It was nice to see Shawn and it's also nice to see that he actually committed to not Wrestling and seems to be very happy with his personal life. I'm so happy for Shawn and I hope everything continues to stay on the right path for the guy. Excellent idea from WWE to bring Shawn to the show as he was the PERFECT guy for HHH to get personal with and explain his situation and his reasoning behind denying Undertaker. Road to WrestleMania has been pretty sweet so far besides this tragedy you call a storyline between Kane\Cena\Ryder. 

I really don't give a shit to what happens with Zach Ryder. He comes on the show after getting his ass kicked week after week by Kane and isn't in any condition to Wrestle. However, he still wanted to come to the show and sit his crippled ass backstage because he wanted to confess his feelings to Eve. So on Raw and on national fucking television is the only time you can talk to Eve? You have to continue to make the some moronic decision in returning week after week which is leading with the same results WEEK AFTER WEEK. I don't care about what John Cena is doing either and this whole angle just seems to be a filler until Rock is ready to actully start the build to there WrestleMania match because so far (9 months?) we haven't had ANYTHING to be excited for Rock\Cena other than the fact that they are Rock and Cena. Kane's work has been great though and he has really changed my opinion on him ever since his return. His facial expressions and mannerisms fit his character perfectly and he has shown that he's capable of putting on very very solid promos as well. It's too bad that he's going to lose the ambulance match as WWE couldn't be more obvious on who's going over. I'm sure Kane is going to beat Cena the PPV before he Wrestles perhaps the biggest match of his life. I'm glad to see my boy John Lauranatis stay as GM and I love the IDEA of him being GM on Smackdown as well. Just the fact that they mentioned this shows me WWE isn't completely clueless and is starting to realize that Teddy Long is the John Cena of general managers. He's about as stale and redundant as you can be but WWE seems to be satisfied with this. I would love to see them run an angle with Otunga and Long in which Otunga sues him and gets him replaced by big Johnny. 

Very good Raw overall and I'm looking foward to Elimination Chamber and WrestleMania as well so far.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Raw was amazing, oh my where to start haha!

Firstly the crowd made it so much better. More crowds like this please.

The script botch was funny, Ryder getting pushed off after walking with a supposed broken back to the ring. Jesus WWE are too much. Kane saying Cena wont be back... till Wrestlemania had me in stitches. Much better after last week even if unintentionally funny. 

Was I the only one who thought "awkward?" when HBK basically said HHH buries people.. even though I doubt it came out like that.

The girl at the end crying lmao. Girl, if this was 10 years ago Ryder would have gone through 15 tables with pyrotechnic fire going off with JR yelling "OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD" over and over.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

rcc said:


> Loved the kid at the end who realised she was having an "it's still real to me dammit" and stopped before it got anymore embarrassing. :lmao


Yeah she was like "omg...please be okay Zach..." then she realizes she's on camera in front of the world (concern for Zach fades in a split second, concern for self kicks in) "Oh shit. I hope no one at school is watching this."


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really enjoyed RAW this week.

Opening segment was fun to watch. I laughed out loud when Ziggler said 'look at that scowl he means business' as Miz was about to talk. Punk was good in the segment, Jericho was good in the segment, Truths speech was so ridiculous it was funny, and Ziggler did a good job. Miz botched a few lines but otherwise did a good job too. Kofi doesnt do much for me on the mic, and his stuff was kept to a minimum so that didnt bother me. 

The Trips/HBK segment was excellent. I wasnt expecting that reasoning from Triple H in regards to not wanting to end the brand that is the Undertaker, was something different. Both were great in this segment...makes me want HBK/HHH more than Undertaker/Trips though. I hope Shawn plays a bigger part in this feud, special referee would be perfect and it just wouldnt feel right to have him excluded from the feud. I look forward to seeing a bald Undertaker in the next week or so too...

The Cena/Ryder/Eve/Kane stuff was so cheesy and cartoony that it was hilarious. The Cena/Eve kiss was unexpected and an interesting turn. It's kind of turned into 'what terrible thing will happen to Ryder this week' mentality which makes me laugh. Once Cena does 'embrace the hate' he's going to flip out on Ryder and that will be fantastic to see. The reaction Eve got when she came out was amazing, they should run with it, turn her heel in this storyline. The bump Ryder took was pretty impressive to me too.

Only drawback was the lack of ring action. Jericho/Kingston was good, Ziggler/Truth was too short, Orton/Show was alright and Miz/Punk was...faily uneventful and boring. But I guess with so much drama on the show there was going to be a cut in ring time to get it all in. Overall though, really enjoyed the show.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

EVERTHING sucked apart from HBK/Triple H segment. Bad Raw.. I hope they get their shit together soon.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

Just before Kane came out behind Ryder, something was said on the mic by someone? Anyone else notice? From about 10: 38 here , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SinkcZx5HnU


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Best RAW this year so far.
LOL I prayed to see Cena FU Zack. Well anyway, I'm really wondering how this thing will go on since Rocky is announced for those upcoming RAW Shows.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Good Raw, pretty mcuh all the other posters on this page have explained why. Good build for EC in the opening segment, and its great to see R-Truth succeeding in his new face role. HHH/HBK stuff was great. and the ending segment as corny and cartoonish it was it was still fun to watch and that bump Zack took was pretty sick.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> He didn't bury anyone.
> 
> It's a sign of obsession. Or going crazy.


True, but seems dumb Taker would obsess over this, a guy he's beat numerous times. So bored with this match.



LadyCroft said:


> *Oh yeah. You have five white guys and one black guy in the ring. You have to make one of them look stupid... which one does Vince pick? Hmmmmm*


Can you say token?





Johnny Sweatpants said:


> 1) The fact that HHH seemingly believes that he's the only person worthy of a stab at the streak... again.
> 
> 2) If Taker wins then it will be yet another predictable Undertaker Wrestlemania match that I'll fast forward through for years to come.
> 
> 3) If HHH wins then it will be the most self-serving, ego stroking maneuver the selfish prick has ever pulled.


Very true. At this point there is no new story to this match. They didn't even try to reach out to a younger talent for Taker to fight, they just threw this rematch together cuz they're lazy.

Seems to me these days Trips validates his existence onscreen by his friendships. Nash is no longer his friend, Scott Hall is useless and no one gives a crap about Waltman, so if HBK turns on him he will be all alone, which I find hilarious. It also speaks to his character, as he has always kinda been a loner in WWE, always putting himself over as the best and turning on anyone he could to progress.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Triple H ends the streak then that would be two decades of build up flushed down the drain and wasted on a guy that doesn't need it at all. 

If the streak does end (which I don't think it will at this point) then it should be used to elevate a guy to the next level. Ending the streak would mean 10X as much as winning a World Title at this point in time because Belts are passed out like candy these days. But ending Taker's streak? Only one guy will ever have that and if they followed through on a big push after the fact & the talent was worthy of such a push, then you'd have an instant big time star placed on the mountain top. Giving it to Triple H is just giving it to a guy that is already a legend and already semi-retired. What would that do? Its just another notch in Trips' belt. Who cares? And to show I'm not biased or anything, I said the same thing when Taker faced Shawn two years in a row. Michaels doesn't need that win at all. There is no reason on Earth to give it to him. 

But I don't think there is any chance of Triple H going over, so I'm not worried about that. 

Now is it lazy to just do Trips/Taker again? Probably, but I like how they are setting it up. Also, mixing Taker win with young guys at this point makes me worried that he's going to bury them. I mean I was excited at the prospect of a Taker Vs. Punk main event feud back in 2009 and look what happened there? I thought it was going to be a big feud to put Punk over the top and set him up for his big fall at the hands of the new main event babyface. Instead, Punk just got thrown into the grinder and left for dead. And do you really think they'd let guys like Miz, Bryan, & Ziggler look as good against Taker as Triple H did? I doubt it. 

Sounds bad, but to me, the only guys that Taker would try to have a match with that makes both him & his opponent look good are Kane, Shawn, HHH, Cena, maybe Orton, and Sting if he ever came on board. All are guys he's wrestled a 100 times (except for Cena), all guys that are already main eventers, & three of those guys being leftovers from the Attitude Era. 

So doing the Taker/Trips match at Mania again keeps him away from the young guys which might be for the best. And hopefully WWE is smart enough NOT to have Triple H go over here and keep the streak in tact.


----------



## djmathers1207 (Sep 9, 2011)

the Triple H/Michaels promo was great and really convinced people that the rematch will happen.


----------



## Jelslot (Feb 12, 2012)

Its not "LAZY" that they are going with hhh/taker. Its because they dont have a choice. 

Does wade barrett vs taker at WM 28 sound believable to anyone? 

Triple h vs taker = draw. Simple as that.


People need to realize taker doesnt draw on his own. The streak is a draw only if the opponent is credible enough to be a threat. 

And i dont know how you guys are saying HHH breaking the streak (not gonna happen) would be a disgrace but a young superstar doing it is not? That would be slap in the face of shawn who ended his legendary career trying to break it. 






Killswitch Stunner said:


> Very true. At this point there is no new story to this match. They didn't even try to reach out to a younger talent for Taker to fight, they just threw this rematch together cuz they're lazy.
> 
> Seems to me these days Trips validates his existence onscreen by his friendships. Nash is no longer his friend, Scott Hall is useless and no one gives a crap about Waltman, so if HBK turns on him he will be all alone, which I find hilarious. It also speaks to his character, as he has always kinda been a loner in WWE, always putting himself over as the best and turning on anyone he could to progress.



fpalm

Fail harder son!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

If it's not believable, thats the WWEs fault for not building up their own stars. And Barrett is an example of a star with great potential they constantly drop the ball with.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I can't be the only one who found it funny when Miz struggled to think of a metaphor...

MIZ: Cm Punk is gonna crumble faster than the...cookie...cream on his...ice cream...bars?
CM Punk: Good job...


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

The only thing I can take from the Ryder/Kane storyline, if indeed it plays to a Cena heel turn, it's just Cena's way of telling Ryder "Look Bro, I carried your ass and you just suck, so fuck you, you're on your own." Maybe just a layer to Cenas constant frustration that might lead to a turn. Or just a bad storyline, not really sure.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> The only thing I can take from the Ryder/Kane storyline, if indeed it plays to a Cena heel turn, it's just Cena's way of telling Ryder "Look Bro, I carried your ass and you just suck, so fuck you, you're on your own." Maybe just a layer to Cenas constant frustration that might lead to a turn. Or just a bad storyline, not really sure.


Good idea here and I totally agree if Cena's turning heel this is a great way for me jsut to tell Zach Ruyder he sucks. But wit hthe WWE's track record I am afraid your 2nd point of it being just a bad storyline maybe closer to the truth.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

superfudge said:


> I can't be the only one who found it funny when Miz struggled to think of a metaphor...
> 
> MIZ: Cm Punk is gonna crumble faster than the...cookie...cream on his...ice cream...bars?
> CM Punk: Good job...


I laughed at that, poor Miz can't catch a break right now. I loved that he was the only person they buzzed despite most of them going over the allowed "45 seconds".


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Has anyone got a GIF of that girl? She topped off an unintentionally hilarious show.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I don't get why do this to Ryder what to make a special I'm healed run? I thought forgive me God, when he fell off the stage I laughed my ass off.WWE is making this Cena/Kane more important than the WWE Championship which is wrong.As for Eve, she has no career now, I don't know if she make up for that, boo that Woman.The matches on the card were pretty good, not great, thought Miz and Punk could of went longer, felt rushed for the ending with Kane and Cena, and Ryder.The show was stolen with the Shawn Michaels/Triple H segment.Both men really drew me in, wanting to see Taker vs Triple H three, I just have a feeling that HBK becomes the Ref in the match and turns on Triple H, due to jealousy that cannot get as close to beating Taker.From here on out, Shawn needs to be on Raw to help that story grow..


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Things I liked:

Punk vs Miz
Jericho vs Kofi
R Truth "Debate" :lamo
Truth vs Ziggler
The HHH HBK Promo
Hint at a HHH heel turn
Taker going Tommy in Friday the 13th 4

Things I didn't like:

HBK 
The Divas Match (of course, lol)
Cole


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

How many fucked up things are they gonna do to the broski Zack ryder 
I mean getting friendzoned before Valentines day. That's just low


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Another soap opera Raw, but this isn't surprising given the time of year. They don't want guys to work long matches six days before two brutal Chamber matches, and I'm sure there's a constant fear of some freak accident screwing up a Mania match.

The debate segment was all over the place, but in a good way. I'm interested to see the quarterly ratings for this opener because I'd like to think if someone was flipping channels and happened to see all six of those guys in the ring, they'd be inclined to tune in, even if just for a few minutes.

I liked what Jericho had to say, and frankly I'm changing my tune a bit on the outcome of Raw's Chamber match. I wouldn't be surprised to see Chris win the WWE Title, because at this point CM Punk really needs somebody to knock him down a peg or two. Nothing bothers him or gets him really pissed off, and having Jericho win on Sunday will give him something to actually chase.

On another related topic, is anyone else disappointed to see the Punk/Ace feud just get tossed aside? Add it to the list of unfinished stories with no payoff.

The Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve thing is just a little too "WB" to comment on, or care about, for that matter. This hotdog angle needs to end so The Rock can return and, you know, actually provide some entertaining television.

The HBK/HHH segment was gold, and it injected a ton of emotion into this Undertaker rematch at WrestleMania 28. I didn't really know what to expect from Shawn's appearance, but I thought it came off really well as he's someone who knows his best friend Hunter more than anyone, or so he thought. I like where things are going with this, but Taker himself needs to appear in-person and cut a great promo that finally persuades Hunter to accept the challenge. Hopefully that's next week, and if Shawn gets made the guest ref, all the merrier, I say.

On the topic of WWE finally acknowledging that Taker had indeed cut his hair, I don't really know what to think. I refuse to believe that he's shaved completely bald. He may have been bald AT ONE POINT back in the summer, which proves those photos last July were legit, but I have to believe that Taker has at least let it grow substantially since then. I wouldn't be surprised if we got "2004 Taker":










At least I hope. There would just be something so unnatural about seeing Taker bald, but then again, maybe it's by design.

Overall, an average Raw that had one great segment in HBK/HHH. Creative better start bringing their A-game by next week.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Does anyone know a good site to get RAW screengrabs?


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

Taker cutting his hair is a welcome change, and a good way to kill off that awful wig. For one thing, Taker has always been the Madonna of WWE; adapting to the current climate and changing himself along with it. From "Gray" Taker, to Phantom of the Opera/Purple Taker, to Satanic Taker, to American Bad Ass, all the way to the Last Outlaw, The Undertaker -- no matter the gimmick, is still a legend. 

As long as he doesn't come out dancing like Brodus Clay complete with video hoes, whatever new Taker they're building up to is great. I much preferred him talking more shit as Bad Ass Taker -- his promos were more fluid and less hokey. A mix between that Taker and supernatural Taker seems like a win-win.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i think the fans turning on eve the way they did is really a tribute to zack ryder and the fans feeling sympathatic for him. if eve would have done that to r truth or santino i dont think too many ppl would give a shit. its really a testament to zack ryder good work and how over he is


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

This was my first live RAW experience, and i gotta say... I was impressed :vince2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Jelslot said:


> Its not "LAZY" that they are going with hhh/taker. Its because they dont have a choice.
> 
> Does wade barrett vs taker at WM 28 sound believable to anyone?


no, but Kane vs. Undertaker sure fucking does. I'd be more excited about a brother vs brother match for Takers final wrestlemania match...alot more so than Trips vs Taker III. The Triple H/Taker feud is pointless, baseless, and retarded. 

Shit, I'd even pay to see Punk vs Taker at wrestlemania before I pay to see trips vs taker at wrestlemania...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah great idea, we've never seen Kane vs. Taker before and all the matches they've had have been amazing.....


----------



## hitman419 (Apr 6, 2005)

mistaroo said:


> Undertaker cutting his hair makes perfect sense after the promo. If Undertaker is a brand, the long hair is part of the branding - so it makes sense to strip those elements to entice HHH into a match.


This makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

best raw ever. lol at the you f'd up chant right after the RKO botch. double lol at the production crew cutting too early to have us see eve just walk into the ambulance and the guy giving kane the signal. 

r truth is unreal at all levels.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This Raw was just everything wrestling is supposed to be about (with the exception of a great match) imo. We got a completely over-the top-can't-help-but-laugh-at-how-ridiculous-it-is-yet-still-be-greatly-entertained-by-it segment with Cena/Eve/Ryder/Kane. Dear lord I was seriously :lmao after Eve kissed Cena and Ryder's reactions were gold lol. The fans were amazing too and really added to the whole thing. For something that was boring the hell out of me the past few weeks, this weeks stuff with Cena/Eve/Ryder/Kane was straight up awesome and highly entertaining. Great stuff lol.

But obviously the real story to come out of last nights show was the simply phenomenal promo between HHH and HBK. Now _that_ right there, well, I hope all the young guys in the back were taking notes because _that_ is how you get people invested in a story and _that_ is how you sell a feud. There was just so much awesomeness that I can't even cover it all. Needless to say, I was glued to my TV the second shit started to get real lol. Anybody claiming there's no story behind HHH/Taker after that can simply fuck right off. We're witnessing the culmination of a story that started 4 years ago with HBK/Flair. That then weaved into HBK/Taker which weaved into HHH/Taker which has now led to HHH/HBK/Taker all together. I simply love how they are taking this thing and holy fucking hell Triple H, give this man a round of applause. He stole that segment and was pretty much awesome the whole way through. The emotion behind it all is just great and so badly needed after last year. We see the inner conflict HHH is torn up by now. I'd love it if we got to see a segment with Stephanie where she's doing the opposite to what Shawn did and asking him NOT to take the match. Better yet, throw her in there with another HHH and HBK segment and it would be gold dust. Just amazing and I can't praise this thing enough. I can't wait for next week to see what goes down next. This is far and away the absolute best thing on WWE TV atm and I feel like a fool for not trusting these guys and being so against this match last year. 

Outside of that, the build to the EC was alright but completely overshadowed. That can't be denied. Jericho/Punk is obviously set since they're practically ignoring everybody else in the chamber match but I seriously worry for this feud heading into March. HHH/Taker is on fire right now and only looks set to keep growing in stature and importance. Then we have Rock/Cena and possibly Shaq/Show. Jericho/Punk are going to end up afterthoughts if they aren't careful and I'll be honest, I'm mildly interested in their feud right now. Taker/HHH and even fucking Cena/Kane/Ryder/Eve are blowing it out of the water atm. Hopefully things pick up after, I presume, Jericho wins the title at EC. 

So yup. WWE deserves a HUGE thumbs up for this show. I thoroughly enjoyed it and I'm really looking forward to next week. And yes, since I'm such a huge mark I have to say it one more time, HHH is the fucking MAN. Amazing stuff from him.

EDIT - I forgot to add that the crowd deserve a big thumbs up also. They were on fire and made an already great show a really great show. "We all hate you!" was a fucking classic lol and their reactions to Cena/Eve/Ryder and HHH/HBK were so damn good. They popped like crazy for Taker as well. Kudos San Diego.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I honestly think Punk should win at EC AND at Mania too. If they really want him to be a top guy they have to book him like one and give him a lengthy title reign. Maybe have Johnny Ace screw him out of the belt at Extreme Rules in Chicago, which will get a lot of heat, and then Punk can chase for a bit which always helps to get faces even more over.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cannot wait for Punk/Cena 2 at ER in Chicago.

Heel Cena is gunna destroy him in his own town.

I enjoyed Raw last night.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

am i the only one who heard a smalll chant for daniel bryan after he interfered in the show/orton match? definitely a decent amount of smarks in last night's crowd i would say. we need more crowds like these.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Enjoyed the fuck out of Raw last night.

Haven't looked through this thread but I'm curious what the general haters thought.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Heel said:


> I honestly think Punk should win at EC AND at Mania too. If they really want him to be a top guy they have to book him like one and give him a lengthy title reign. Maybe have Johnny Ace screw him out of the belt at Extreme Rules in Chicago, which will get a lot of heat, and then Punk can chase for a bit which always helps to get faces even more over.


I agree that Punk should win and have a lengthy reign but how does Jericho get a shot at Mania if he doesn't win in the EC. It's complete and utter lazy booking from WWE but they do it all the time. Having a Champion lose their title at EC is the easiest way to build for a rematch at Mania and it's exactly where I think we're heading with Jericho/Punk. The only way I see it being different is if Punk wins at EC and Ace gives Jericho a shot at Mania anyways and he loses again lol. But I defo see Jericho walking out of EC as champ and Punk getting it back at Mania.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> This Raw was just everything wrestling is supposed to be about (with the exception of a great match) imo. We got a completely over-the top-can't-help-but-laugh-at-how-ridiculous-it-is-yet-still-be-greatly-entertained-by-it segment with Cena/Eve/Ryder/Kane. Dear lord I was seriously :lmao after Eve kissed Cena and Ryder's reactions were gold lol. The fans were amazing too and really added to the whole thing. For something that was boring the hell out of me the past few weeks, this weeks stuff with Cena/Eve/Ryder/Kane was straight up awesome and highly entertaining. Great stuff lol.
> 
> But obviously the real story to come out of last nights show was the simply phenomenal promo between HHH and HBK. Now _that_ right there, well, I hope all the young guys in the back were taking notes because _that_ is how you get people invested in a story and _that_ is how you sell a feud. There was just so much awesomeness that I can't even cover it all. Needless to say, I was glued to my TV the second shit started to get real lol. Anybody claiming there's no story behind HHH/Taker after that can simply fuck right off. We're witnessing the culmination of a story that started 4 years ago with HBK/Flair. That then weaved into HBK/Taker which weaved into HHH/Taker which has now led to HHH/HBK/Taker all together. I simply love how they are taking this thing and holy fucking hell Triple H, give this man a round of applause. He stole that segment and was pretty much awesome the whole way through. The emotion behind it all is just great and so badly needed after last year. We see the inner conflict HHH is torn up by now. I'd love it if we got to see a segment with Stephanie where she's doing the opposite to what Shawn did and asking him NOT to take the match. Better yet, throw her in there with another HHH and HBK segment and it would be gold dust. Just amazing and I can't praise this thing enough. I can't wait for next week to see what goes down next. This is far and away the absolute best thing on WWE TV atm and I feel like a fool for not trusting these guys and being so against this match last year.
> 
> ...



everything i wanted to post 

thank you very much starbucks


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> am i the only one who heard a smalll chant for daniel bryan after he interfered in the show/orton match? definitely a decent amount of smarks in last night's crowd i would say. we need more crowds like these.


Yes it did happen, even if it was really small part of the audience.

But I was surprised by how hated Bryan is, he is way more over than many snobs like to believe.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who is 0% excited for HHH-Taker at WM?

I would MUCH more loved to be MASKED Kane-ABA Taker!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just saw Raw and it was great. The Cena/Eve/Ryder angle was fantastic. I felt like they were going to kiss just by the way they were holding each other. It was cliche "action hero gets the girl in the end and kisses her" kind of moment. It was hilarious. Punk did great tonight. Kofi had a good match with Jericho. Orton v Big Show wasn't bad, especially with Bryan touching his beard and making thinking faces. I didn't really like the HHH and HBK promo. I'm a fan of both of their characters, but I didn't think it was that good.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed the show
The opening debate was good with all guys looking good in it, R Truth made me laugh a lot, Dolph played his role well although they need to get Vickie away from him, he just doesn't need her and she is now taking attention off him when it should all be on him especially with his show off character. Kofi impressed me and I really hope they do something with him going forward, the guy can go in the ring and is super over with the crowd and from the little opportunities he has had has shown he has good charisma on the mic. No doubt either Jericho or Punk walks out of the Chamber with the belt, either way the feud should be good going into Wrestlemania

The Cena/Ryder/Eve stuff was pretty entertaining, it's an interesting direction, the bump he took off the stage was crazy and I have to agree with Mick Foley on this in that he shouldn't be doing stuff as reckless as that.4

The HHH/HBK promo was really good and I'm not as bummed about Taker/HHH III as I was because at least this year they are actually building a storyline behind it unlike last year where it all seemed very thrown together hoping names alone would sell the match. Interesting to see what happens with Taker after he was cutting his hair and given that the music that was playing was much more rocky than usual. I personally would love to see the return of the ABA for his retirement run but am not holding my breath that this will happen


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Last night got me so much more into this Cena storyline than it me. Such an awesome direction to go.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> This Raw was just everything wrestling is supposed to be about (with the exception of a great match) imo. We got a completely over-the top-can't-help-but-laugh-at-how-ridiculous-it-is-yet-still-be-greatly-entertained-by-it segment with Cena/Eve/Ryder/Kane. Dear lord I was seriously :lmao after Eve kissed Cena and Ryder's reactions were gold lol. The fans were amazing too and really added to the whole thing. For something that was boring the hell out of me the past few weeks, this weeks stuff with Cena/Eve/Ryder/Kane was straight up awesome and highly entertaining. Great stuff lol.
> 
> But obviously the real story to come out of last nights show was the simply phenomenal promo between HHH and HBK. Now _that_ right there, well, I hope all the young guys in the back were taking notes because _that_ is how you get people invested in a story and _that_ is how you sell a feud. There was just so much awesomeness that I can't even cover it all. Needless to say, I was glued to my TV the second shit started to get real lol. Anybody claiming there's no story behind HHH/Taker after that can simply fuck right off. We're witnessing the culmination of a story that started 4 years ago with HBK/Flair. That then weaved into HBK/Taker which weaved into HHH/Taker which has now led to HHH/HBK/Taker all together. I simply love how they are taking this thing and holy fucking hell Triple H, give this man a round of applause. He stole that segment and was pretty much awesome the whole way through. The emotion behind it all is just great and so badly needed after last year. We see the inner conflict HHH is torn up by now. I'd love it if we got to see a segment with Stephanie where she's doing the opposite to what Shawn did and asking him NOT to take the match. Better yet, throw her in there with another HHH and HBK segment and it would be gold dust. Just amazing and I can't praise this thing enough. I can't wait for next week to see what goes down next. This is far and away the absolute best thing on WWE TV atm and I feel like a fool for not trusting these guys and being so against this match last year.
> 
> ...


Sooooo true.

What added to the awesomeness of the HBK/HHH promo was the presence that Undertaker had while not even being there. He loomed tall over that promo, never set a foot onto the entrance ramp and man, I was on edge the entire time.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It's becoming more and more clear to me at least that at Wrestlemania Cena will finally embrace the hate.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Sooooo true.
> 
> What added to the awesomeness of the HBK/HHH promo was the presence that Undertaker had while not even being there. He loomed tall over that promo, never set a foot onto the entrance ramp and man, I was on edge the entire time.


That's so true. Taker wasn't there in the flesh but his presence was sure as hell felt. It was great.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I just look at Cena/Kane as full out smut. Its like the writers said "yeah, this feud is shit, its going nowhere, so here, take some cheap drama, pointless violence and gratuitous tits." Smut has its place, but they could have done something legit interesting with this feud, but just didn't. They know people will watch regardless of what they put on TV. I take this as them thumbing their noses at the audience.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I agree that Punk should win and have a lengthy reign but how does Jericho get a shot at Mania if he doesn't win in the EC. It's complete and utter lazy booking from WWE but they do it all the time. Having a Champion lose their title at EC is the easiest way to build for a rematch at Mania and it's exactly where I think we're heading with Jericho/Punk. The only way I see it being different is if Punk wins at EC and Ace gives Jericho a shot at Mania anyways and he loses again lol. But I defo see Jericho walking out of EC as champ and Punk getting it back at Mania.


Don't underestimate Jericho, that arrogant little shit has his ways. Personally, I think he will win at EC then drop it to Punk one on one, but there's a good chance Punk will win both. This feud could still continue into Mania though. I mean, if Punk wins, he still has to face someone and it's obvious Jericho would be the one.

Of course, not to beat a dead horse, if I was booking it, Jericho would have won the Rumble and never faced Punk until Mania, but whatever.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> I agree that Punk should win and have a lengthy reign but how does Jericho get a shot at Mania if he doesn't win in the EC.


I think maybe you missed the part where Jericho is feuding *directly* with Punk...but hey, dont let that get in the way of your blind rage.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> I think maybe you missed the part where Jericho is feuding *directly* with Punk...but hey, dont let that get in the way of your blind rage.


The fuck? Blind rage lol? I guess you missed the part where I said I was mildly interested in their feud. I'm not a mark for either Punk or Jericho. Fail harder please.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol if only Cena/Rock wasn't happening. I would of actually liked Cena vs Ryder at wrestlemania


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Really good RAW, thoroughly enjoyable. Triple H/HBK promo the best, although I thought for a second half way through that Shawn's voice was going to go on him, quite glad it didn't! Interesting direction with Cena/Ryder/Kane, in particular though Eve I think will be the main beneficiary, as a memo to WWE, keep her relevant in the next few months as a heel and you, may actually, surprise surprise have a credible heel in the diva's division that can wrestle!

The RAW EC matches were good and did what they were intended to.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This Cena angle, man. To think this zany, insane and hilarious angle might lead to possibly the biggest heel turn in wwe history is mind blowing. Just, this shit is meant to be important y'know, if you look at the idea of this angle (Cena embracing the hate) its really, really big and is going to have a huge effect on the WWE in the future. But if you do it as over the top and laughable as this will people take the Cena heel turn as seriously as they should?

Anyway good raw, HBK and HHH promo, while a little long, was great and it was very refreshing to see HHH bust out some intesnitiy and show some fire for once and not..deliver..his lines... unneedingly slow... and... self indulgent... all the time.


----------



## NWO3:16 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just watched RAW from last night. I like to watch it the day after so i can fast forward the adverts.

RAW starts off with politician debate kind of thing, R-TRUTH was VERY FUNNY (Y)

CM PUNK owned JERICHO 

MIZ was AWFUL :gun:

Vickie is HOT (Y)

The match of the night was the first one between Jericho and Kofi (Y)

Second match Orton/ Show. Loved the Big show on the top rope, Orton hung rope DDT was awesome...then the Big Show ruined it all by botching the RKO (N)

HBK/ HHH promo was sh*t, Undertaker promo was sh*t. LOST INTEREST (N)

3RD MATCH of the night Zigzag Vs Truth - good match. it was nice seeing zigzag make truth look good after his bad fall (Y)

Can HHH and HBK just F*** OFF

SANTINO VALENTINO! QUALITY promo!(Y)

Another terrible short match, this time from the women (N)

Beth looks pretty darn sexy with RED lipstick on (Y)

My reaction to CENA/ EVE/ ZACK

"NO WAY! eve kissed cena, infront of zack ryder, how heartbreaking, we just want to be friends. the slut."

Main event, Punk Miz, not bad match.

Cena/ Ryder/ kane/Eve thing at the end WTF was that :cuss::gun:

I`am 23 years old, and that just takes the mickey out of anyone above 18.

That`s me FINISHED with the WWE now. But i will watch WRESTLEMAINA

OVERALL SHOW RATING 3/10

Its back to the Impact zone for me (Y)


:flip


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^And after that.....

This was a great Raw.

Other than the divas match I didn't watch, I can't think of my least fave moment of the night. Usually even on great shows, I can think of a moment I didn't like, but this one I couldn't. Cena-Kane match got some big time hype with the backstage segment and kane shoving ryder off the stage.

The debate thing was funny, mostly cause of r-truth and his spiders,spider soup,running for president and all that stuff. Funniest part is that he connected trading dolph/vickie for a box of spiders, to using spider soup to gain strength to win the wwe title at elimination chamber.

The matches were great as well, not real long, but even if they ended quick, it still seemed like it added to the ppv

HHH-HBK promo was great. Interesting when you compare HHH-HBK promo last year to this year. Last year Taker told HHH that if it was his time to go, he'd want HHH to finish him, HHH told Undertaker it was his time, but 1 year later, HHH says he doesn't want to finish him.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

That HBK/HHH segment was amazing.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

If Cena's still meant to be babyface after last night...then WWE have screwed him over even more by having him "break the bro code".


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Men, what a RAW !! this was really good !! best promo of the night was HHH-HBK, great intensity, story telling ...
The debate thing was very good thanks to R-Truth (he should have a talk show !!)
Great show !!


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> Sooooo true.
> 
> What added to the awesomeness of the HBK/HHH promo was the presence that Undertaker had while not even being there. He loomed tall over that promo, never set a foot onto the entrance ramp and man, I was on edge the entire time.


Very true...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting RAW...

- A elimination chamber debate??? Why? Because of the presidency going on right now? 15 minutes of good wrestling time down the drain...

- Nice match between Kofi and Jeritrol.

- Seeing Daniel Bryan on the side, the outcome of this match is what is expected.

- HBK, always nice to hear his theme song again and seeing that entrance. Normally i don't care about these kind of moments, but i watched it in entirely.

- Ziggie vs Truth, its about time to make him learn that showing off is not a good thing to do...

- another 1 minute wrestling match, the Diva division is so bad, that it's sinking through its rock bottom.

- Damn, poor Zack, . 

- Punk vs Smiz, always nice to see Smiz tap out. 

- Cena: "Kane turning the WWE Universe against me", i think you did yourself Cena.  And what were they chanting? We won't hate you? We will hate you?
Fruity Pebbles chant again, lol...

Ryder sure went flying there, rofl.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> - Cena: "Kane turning the WWE Universe against me", i think you did yourself Cena.  And what were they chanting? We won't hate you? We will hate you?


I believe it was "WE ALL HATE YOU!"


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

That was pretty funny when kane pushed Ryder off the stage! Weeeeeee!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Zack Ryder's wrestling career and life is officially dead. I laughed but at the same time it frustrated me and I probably would have to do algebra just to figure out the equation of stupidity creative put into this horse shit.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> This Cena angle, man. To think this zany, insane and hilarious angle might lead to possibly the biggest heel turn in wwe history is mind blowing. Just, this shit is meant to be important y'know, if you look at the idea of this angle (Cena embracing the hate) its really, really big and is going to have a huge effect on the WWE in the future. But if you do it as over the top and laughable as this will people take the Cena heel turn as seriously as they should?


I know what you mean. Here we are, a month and a half away from the biggest match since Rocky/Hogan, a match that's obviously aimed to attract a lot of casual fans given Rocky's mainstream stardom, and the WWE have decided to have a storyline in which a masked middle-aged guy's trying to get the top star to "Embrace the Hate" by attempting to drag his friend to hell. Personally, I'm enjoying the storyline, but I'd have expected WWE to have a more realistic angle for Cena going into 'Mania.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena's response to Rock being a movie star = Worst Segment Ever*



psx71 said:


> The whole Kane/Cena storyline has been TERRIBLE. It's funny cause it has SO much potential as soon as Kane attacked Cena at the Slammy's, but it's been downhill ever since.
> 
> *That's been the memo* with basically all WWE storylines lately actually.


Oh gawd, sorry, i hate being pedantic and you may not even read this but it's M.O, modus operandi, latin for mode of operation.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

I done watched Raw, and it was probably the best got dang one I've seen since I started watching again (not knowing Shawn was going to be there certainly helped) around Royal Rumble 2011. For some reason, the product subjectively felt the hottest it's been since around MITB. 

Even though I experienced initial distaste for the opening segment, I grew to love it, though I feel it probably garnered mixed ratings communally. What really turned it around for me was Truth's bit, which got me to genuinely laugh (don't laugh at me). Everyone else then proceeded to cut good promos, surprisingly including Kofi. The subsequent Kofi/Jericho match was pretty good as well, although Jericho looked a tad rusty during various points in the bout; he's still one of the best in the biz, though I'd really like to see a return of JPS (Jericho Personal Security).

I turned back to the Timberwolves game during the next segment since the Bryan/Giant feud is shit, and luckily came back to Raw just in time to see what was actually a pretty cool (though still contrived) spot in Randy Orton DDTing Paul Wight from the top rope, subsequently hearing an awesome, uncensored "You fucked up!" chant in response to Orton botching an RKO on Big Show. Cole's handling (likely handed down to him from higher-ups, in all fairness to Cole) of the situation was horrible, acting as if nothing'd happened; Bobby Heenan would have just been straight with the TV audience and said something along the lines of, "He didn't get enough on that one", for example. It's an exemplary occurrence of a deeply-rooted problem in this modern age of corporate, separated-from-the-product-due-to-inexperience WWE (can't remember the actual term right now for some reason), a problem that will hopefully be remedied with time.

After seeing a bunch of HBK signs during the Orton/Show match and figuring/hoping he was going to be in attendance, Shawn appears and proceeds to have an incredible segment with HHH. HHH delivered one of the absolute best dialogues I've seen him make. One of the ten best segments of the past year.

The Truth/Ziggler match was pretty good as well. I really like Truth's moveset, at least from a TV match perspective. I still don't fully believe Ziggler's character, but whatever. Finish was good.

The Divas match was better than average.

Punk and Miz had a pretty decent match.

Finally, we come to the final segment. I've thought the Eve/Ryder/Cena/Kane storyline was complete poop at times over these past few weeks (mostly due to the incredibly high total dead airtime it's caused; I could seriously find at least fifteen minutes total if I compiled it all into one shitty-ass video), only getting to meh at best, but Monday was different. Monday, it reached complete campiness, and I was alright with that. Once Cena caught (that skank) Eve, I knew they were going to kiss, but instead of sighing at its predictability, I actually really enjoyed it. I didn't like the fact that once Ryder saw it, there was even more dead airtime until the commercial break, but once Kane beat up a crippled Ryder _again _, I couldn't help but just be overjoyed at how absurd it all was. Eve saying she just wanted to be friends was icing on the cake. 

So, really solid TV wrestling, good to great segments, and a really good and pretty smarky San Diego crowd (the "We all hate you!" chant at Cena was fucking hilarious) all helped to form what turned out to be, in my opinion, the best Raw in over a year. Can't say it really felt RTWM-esque (aside from HHH/HBK/Taker), but meh.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I was editing a post when the thread 'possible spoiler in Kane promo on why he beats Cena at EC' got deleted, apparently there is too many Kane threads and its not a spolier. So i thought i would post the end here seeing as this thread wont get deleted. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/602104-spoiler-kanes-promo-raw-why-he-beats-cena-elim-chamber.html

OP: If you all listen to kanes promo at the end of raw when he says "CENA I WILL BEAT YOU SUNDAY BUT YOU WILL BE BACK IN TIME FOR WRESTLEMANIA to Face the rock......" Very odd right WHY WOULD KANE NOT JUST SAY TO CENA...that he will beat him and end his career for good? So are we suppossed to believe Kane will beat cena just enough so he can come back to face the rock at mania? Most likely Kane wins and cenas off tv for a while until he faces the rock..

'This sunday will be the last time anybody sees you compete in a WWE ring until Wrestlemania'

Yep. This got me thinking at the time, as much as i would like it to be true idk if they would let Kane go over Cena in his last big match before WM. Even if it's not in a usual manner, pin or submit. Unless, ofc it was in extreme circumstances. I think this maybe extreme enough to take the hit of booking Cena to lose IF it had some form of payoff that would suit them. 

Firstly if Kane does lose it makes him look weaker after building him up now he's been re-masked. Second this would allow them to not have Cena compete, allowing him to stay fresh and without fear of injury before such a massive clash with a year build. Thirdly this plays into Cena's character shift rather than just have him go over Kane without embracing any form of hate. Where would this leave him and them in relation to the feud, where has it all been leading to if this happens? How do they segway this feud into his feud with The Rock, it doesnt if he just goes over clean and stays the same ol fruity pebble. For these reasons i think it maybe possible, also it's just too damn obvious to just have Cena overcome Kane in his usual manner, this whole storyline will have been pointless other than putting Cena over more with his fans which he obviously doesnt need.

It sounds stupid booking Cena out of the regular build but this isnt a regular clash, it almost sells itself. They havent had any TV time together lately, they have already said everything that needs to be said over the last year. It gives the Rock centre-stage, doesnt take away time from building the other feuds that are already being overshadowed. It would build suspense as to which Cena will be coming back, if at all. It doesnt make sense in some ways but in others it certainly does imho. Does anybody think this is a possibility? Or reading into it too much?


----------



## Jack of Hearts (Feb 16, 2012)

Not a bad RAW at all.

However this Ryder/Cena/Eve/Kane stuff would be a lot better if any of them were capable of actually bloody acting.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake Sky edited out the RKO botch...really Sky of all things you censor its THAT?

:no:


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LOL


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention that the John Cena/Eve/Zack Ryder situation made it onto The Soup this week and so it should have.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

^LOL Do you have a video?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> ^LOL Do you have a video?


http://www.putlocker.com/file/0090FCBDE597DF40# watched the whole episode here...the RAW bit starts at around 18:10


----------

